# Postez vos plus beaux instants



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2015)

> Parce que des fois, on n'a pas d'appareil photo sous la main. Trop occupé qu'on est à chercher le nord sur l'écran de nos smartphones. Et lorsqu'on relève la tête, ce qu'on a sous les yeux se révèle à nous. Du coup, clic clac kodak — ou _push slide_ clic la bonne app — on immortalise ces instants rien qu'à nous. Et on les partage comme sur n'importe quel réseau social !





​
Saint Claude

……………

Note de la modération

Les consignes à suivre pour poster en toute tranquillité.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

Je n'ai pas créer ce topic n'y meme écrit ce qui est en haut de la photo ?
"Parce que des fois, on n'a pas d'appareil photo sous la main. Trop occupé qu'on est à chercher le nord sur l'écran de nos smartphones. Et lorsqu'on relève la tête, ce qu'on a sous les yeux se révèle à nous. Du coup, clic clac kodak — ou push slide clic la bonne app — on immortalise ces instants rien qu'à nous. Et on les partage comme sur n'importe quel réseau social !"

Une explication??

Merci


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2015)

Il arrive que certains messages poussent les modérateurs à créer une nouvelle discussion sous l'impulsion des posteurs qui réagissent pour leur signifier qu'ils sont dans l'erreur ou autre. Comme dit dans ce message, je reste à votre disposition pour faire évoluer ce sujet dans le sens qu'il vous plaira.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

@aCLR :Je ne vois pas trop l'intéret de ce post , mais si vous l'avez créer , c'est pour une bonne raison


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2015)

La raison est simple, c'est le progrès mon bon jura ! Aujourd'hui quasiment tout le monde possède un smartphone et l'application photo qui va bien. Il fallait donc un sujet pour que ce petit monde s'exprime librement. 

Tu reconnaissais toi-même n'être pas photographe mais vouloir participer. Tu avais visé un peu haut — à mon goût — pour ta première participation. Je l'ai descendu d'un cran et me suis pris un volée de bois vert. Un temps de réflexion plus tard, ce sujet est né pour te, vous, nous permettre de participer sans prise de tête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)

Je vais peut-être oser en poser une de temps en temps, en tous les cas c'est une très bonne initiative que d'avoir ouvert ce fil.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> La raison est simple, c'est le progrès mon bon jura ! Aujourd'hui quasiment tout le monde possède un smartphone et l'application photo qui va bien. Il fallait donc un sujet pour que ce petit monde s'exprime librement.



Je comprend mieux


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2015)

Cet été sur l'Aubrac (comme tous les étés, automnes, hivers, printemps ).
Histoires de chemins qui ne conduisent qu'à eux-mêmes, une autre façon de nous conduire à nous-même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

Sur le lac des 4 Cantons​


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2015)

Felix II, DropBox n'est pas un hébergeur d'images !
Là, on se tape un beau : erreur 403…
Si tu veux que l'on voit tes images, privilégie un site d'hébergement dont c'est le job.
Et lis les consignes du portfolio (sujet épinglé en tête du forum) pour que tes visuels remplissent les règles de postage ici (je dis ça juste au cas où, hein)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

Et là c'est bon ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2015)

[JOKE]

Avoue Felix II, c'est toi Albert

[/JOKE]​


​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

keskil dit le monsieur ? 
tu ne serais pas un revenant, hein!!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> keskil dit le monsieur ?
> tu ne serais pas un revenant, hein!!



Un revenant ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

Merci de supprimer ma photo ainsi que le message de présentation du topic dont  je ne suis en rien l'auteur
J'assume ma photo


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Et là c'est bon ?


Comme je t'ai dis en MP les hébergeurs d'images sont là pour faire le job !

Faire le job = fournir au client (toi) un lien qui pourra être inséré (sans mauvais esprit) dans une balise image ([img]le-lien-de-ton-image[/img]) qui s'affichera sans problème sur les forums utilisant le codage phpbb (me demande pas ce que ça veut dire) et ainsi être vue (ton image) sans autre manipulation de la part des autres membres du forum.

Tu t'obstines à essayer d'insérer un lien venant de sites de stockage d'images, seulement — comme je l'ai déjà dit à un autre membre essayant de nous faire partager une image stockée sur une galerie privée — les sites de stockage font tout pour que les liens qu'il fournissent ne fonctionnent pas avec le code phpbb.
Tu peux continuer à poster ton visuel dans une balise image depuis ta liste d'espace de stockage en ligne et te heurter au problème sus-expliqué ou simplement suivre le conseil que je t'ai donné en public et en privé pour que la communauté puisse contempler ton image.

(suis-je clair ?)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme je t'ai dis en MP les hébergeurs d'images sont là pour faire le job !
> 
> Faire le job = fournir au client (toi) un lien qui pourra être inséré (sans mauvais esprit) dans une balise image ([img]le-lien-de-ton-image[/img]) qui s'affichera sans problème sur les forums utilisant le codage phpbb (me demande pas ce que ça veut dire) et ainsi être vue (ton image) sans autre manipulation de la part des autres membres du forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

Oui c'est clair, je vais passer par un hébergeur.


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2015)

Jazzèbre 2015, Brass Mask et plus précisément ici Theon Cross.
La photo n'est pas prise avec un téléphone portable (je n'en ai pas encore ) mais j'espère que ce n'est pas rédhibitoire pour poster ici 
En tous cas, c'est bien un instant d'un concert.


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2015)

On peut poster ici lorsqu'on n'est pas Modo ?  

Mes photos au cameraphone vont à fond dans le genre 

J'utilise bien sûr des app qui ont diffusé ce genre, où comment s'appuyer sur la qualité exécrable d'un apn en mimant la photographie ancienne et plus particulièrement (c'est plus facile avec un apn de merde) la lomographie, d'où le format carré des moyens formats soviétiques.


----------



## okeeb (8 Octobre 2015)

Salut à tous,

Bon, je n'ai pas d'_iPhone_ mais j'adore la photo. On m'autorise ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

Vallée de la Jeunesse ./. iPhone 4s​


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2015)

SirDeck a dit:


> On peut poster ici lorsqu'on n'est pas Modo ?


Ton message en est une preuve !? 


> Mes photos au cameraphone vont à fond dans le genre
> 
> J'utilise bien sûr des app qui ont diffusé ce genre, où comment s'appuyer sur la qualité exécrable d'un apn en mimant la photographie ancienne et plus particulièrement (c'est plus facile avec un apn de merde) la lomographie, d'où le format carré des moyens formats soviétiques.



Merci pour cette précision.
Je m'y serais bien risqué mais sorti de poladroïd sur mac, les apps sur idevice mimant le tirage papier je n'connais pas bien.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

Ah le polaroid , que de souvenir


----------



## SirDeck (8 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Ton message en est une preuve !?
> 
> 
> Merci pour cette précision.
> Je m'y serais bien risqué mais sorti de poladroïd sur mac, les apps sur idevice mimant le tirage papier je n'connais pas bien.



Alors moi, j'utilise Oggl sur mon WindowsPhone…
ça mérite un tour en cuisine.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

​iPhone 6


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

Superbe toutes ses photos ,)


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Bon, je n'ai pas d'_iPhone_ mais j'adore la photo. On m'autorise ?



Pourquoi pas ??


----------



## okeeb (9 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas ??


Je ne voudrais pas faire mon gros cheveu dans la soupe [emoji6] 

Okeeb.


----------



## okeeb (9 Octobre 2015)

Bon, je me lance alors, je laisse le soin au modérateur de supprimer s'il juge ma participation hors de propos.



Côte Sauvage by Franck Guillotin

Le Croisic, 
Samsung Galaxy S5.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Octobre 2015)

.




​

Brut de Cameraphone, même la taille 

En fait c'est fait avec l'ipod en 2010 ça. Je n'avais pas encore de Smartphone.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2015)

​Fête des Kiva 

iPhone 5


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2015)

Donc en gros, il faut poster une photo de smartphone? J'ai bon?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

En gros c'est ça ...


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2015)




----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2015)

yvos a dit:


> Donc en gros, il faut poster une photo de smartphone? J'ai bon?



Oserai-je ajouter que c'est pas une raison pour poster de la mUrdre ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> s'il juge ma participation hors de propos.


Il constate surtout que tu confonds propos et sujet…   


yvos a dit:


> Donc en gros, il faut poster une photo de smartphone? J'ai bon?


Oui entre autre.  L'accroche du sujet — qui n'est pas de la main de l'auteur de la première image — n'impose pas un appareil en particulier bien qu'il soit question de smartphone. Même avec un apn, on peut se louper pour x raisons et quand avoir envie de partager l'instant capturé. 


gKatarn a dit:


> Oserai-je ajouter que c'est pas une raison pour poster de la mUrdre ?


Ça c'est typiquement le genre de commentaires hors de propos !   
L'accroche du sujet — qui sera complétée sous peu — précise "sans prise de tête" ! Donc, comme on s'abstient de dire _"Oh C bô !"_, on s'abstient aussi d'écrire _"C du KK !"_ pour justement éviter les emballements qui prennent la tête !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui entre autre.  L'accroche du sujet — qui n'est pas de la main de l'auteur de la première image — n'impose pas un appareil en particulier bien qu'il soit question de smartphone. Même avec un apn, on peut se louper pour x raisons et quand avoir envie de partager l'instant capturé.


Personnellement, je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait que la photo soit ratée pour la poster ici 
Je croyais qu'il s'agissait simplement de poster des photos qu'on pensait présenter un intérêt  parce qu'elles correspondaient à un instantané et que dans ce cadre, les imperfections techniques (éventuelles et non obligatoires) étaient secondaires et n'appelaient pas à commentaires (au contraire du Labo de PVBP). Ce qui n'empêchait pas de poster des photos "correctes". Simplement la qualité technique n'était pas le sujet.
Maintenant, s'il faut que les photos aient des défauts évidents pour le poster ici, il suffit de le dire, je verrai si j'ai de quoi fournir 

En voilà toujours une (prise au reflex  enfin au SLT, avec un Zeiss 135/1,8 ). Je ne me vois pas trop la mettre dans les cimaises, dans le labo de PVBP non plus (c'est un instantané au plein sens du texte et pas envie de la bricoler sur l'ordi (j'ai peut-être (pas l'original ici) recadré un peu, ajusté point noir, point blanc mais c'est tout), mais c'est le genre de photo que je pensais pouvoir mettre ici. Est-ce qu'elle est assez ratée pour ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2015)

Luc G a dit:


> Maintenant, s'il faut que les photos aient des défauts évidents pour le poster ici, il suffit de le dire, je verrai si j'ai de quoi fournir



Personnellement, je peux fournir 100% de ma phototèque !


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2015)

@Luc G :  Après coup, je savais bien qu'un savant viendrait faire le point sur l'approximation de ma formulation "se louper". 
Donc, nan ce sujet n'a rien à voir avec celui des photos ratées, tu développes d'ailleurs très bien ce que je voulais dire ! 



Luc G a dit:


> il s'agissait simplement de poster des photos qu'on pensait présenter un intérêt parce qu'elles correspondaient à un instantané et que dans ce cadre, les imperfections techniques (éventuelles et non obligatoires) étaient secondaires et n'appelaient pas à commentaires (au contraire du Labo de PVBP). Ce qui n'empêchait pas de poster des photos "correctes". Simplement la qualité technique n'était pas le sujet.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2015)

Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait que la photo soit ratée pour la poster ici



qui a eu cette idée folle ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je peux fournir 100% de ma phototèque !



Je doute qu'elle reste en ligne


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2015)

Louis Sclavis - Jazzèbre 2015 Perpignan


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2015)

C'est assez flou pour passer ici ? 
Ce sont les égouts de Munich. Vous pouvez toujours me dire que c'est de la , ça ne sera pas hors sujet 
J'aime bien l'ambiance mais c'est un peu trop flou et cadré un peu haut à mon gout


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)

Un petit passage, avant que la neige ne tombe pour de bon sur les cimes
(le "Lac Noir" au Canton de Fribourg)​


----------



## okeeb (3 Novembre 2015)

Lever de soleil, port de Larmor-Baden, Golfe du Morbihan.




20151030_074352 by Franck Guillotin, sur Flickr


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2015)

-anonyme- a dit:


> Un petit passage, avant que la neige ne tombe pour de bon sur les cimes
> (le "Lac Noir" au Canton de Fribourg)​


Felix II / Anonyme avait 50649 messages avant de disparaître ? 
Je crois qu'il vient de revenir ailleurs


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2015)

La fin de Jazzèbre il y a déjà quelques temps. Nature morte après le concert de la grande fanfare de Jazzèbre et pendant le pique-nique final (on pique-nique tous les dimanches ici en septembre-octobre)


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2015)

.







.​


----------



## CBi (6 Novembre 2015)

"Les plus beaux instants" dont on a la nostalgie, c'est parfois ceux pour lesquels on n'avait pas l'appareil photo sous la main...
Une ballade en pirogue à Bora-Bora, il y a 28 ans. Elle avait les yeux verts.


----------



## CBi (7 Novembre 2015)

La photo que je n'ai pas prise était sans doute un peu floue = c'était bien sûr une balade, et pas une ballade.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2015)

Avec un iPhone 6
Lac de Chalain ( Jura)




​Juju, la règle d'affichage des images veut que ton fichier n'excède pas 300 Ko pour une dimension maximum de 800 × 800 px, donc je désactive ce visuel de 3,7 Mo ^^

Rectification faite


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2015)

Le port d'Erquy au petit matin.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2015)

​Lac de Chalain ( Jura)
​Toujours un iPhone 6


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2015)

​Lac de Chalain


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2015)

Lac de Chalain



​Iphone 6
​


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2015)

Renversant !


----------



## Le docteur (10 Novembre 2015)

@okeeb — La côte sauvage, c'est laquelle ?
Apparemment le post a démarré strange et dubitatif, mais ça a l'air de devenir sympa. En gros ça correspond à l'idée "le meilleur appareil photo, c'est celui qu'on a toujours sur soi" ?
J'aime bien cette idée de l'occasion saisie.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (10 Novembre 2015)

Petit souvenir de la Montagne de Reims (Eh, oui, il y a des montagnes à Reims...).


----------



## okeeb (10 Novembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> @okeeb — La côte sauvage, c'est laquelle ?



@Le docteur : Le Croisic, Loire-Atlantique. La photo a été prise juste en face du restaurant "Le Neptune".

Voici le lien : https://www.google.fr/maps/@47.299291,-2.5397746,274m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2015)

Sur l'Aubrac lozérien le 30 octobre.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2015)

​Mes amours


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Lac de Chalain ( Jura)





Jura39 a dit:


> Lac de Chalain ( Jura )


​


Jura39 a dit:


> Lac de Chalain



Mais c'est une série ? /private joke inside


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2015)

Jazzèbre 2015 à Perpignan, l'Orchestre National de Jazz (ONJ pour les intimes), Théo Ceccaldi
Et c'était un bien beau concert


----------



## SirDeck (13 Novembre 2015)

.







.​


----------



## okeeb (13 Novembre 2015)

Le bonheur de l'homme... (enfin, l'un d'entre eux...)




IMG_20151031_125648 by Franck Guillotin, sur Flickr


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2015)

L'automne dans les Corbières Catalanes


----------



## Morgan Hillat (31 Décembre 2015)

Salut. En effet, je n’avais pas d’appareil photo sous la main pour capturer mes plus beaux instants. Cela remonte à 2009. Cette sortie reste mémorable pour moi, car c’est la dernière que j’ai faite avec ma famille au complet. Ensuite, mon frère aîné est décédé. Je regrette de ne pas avoir pu immortaliser notre dernier sortie en prenant de belles photos.


----------



## SirDeck (31 Décembre 2015)

.






.​


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2016)

PAs l'image du siècle, pleine de défaut, mais mes 2 loulous qui ouvrent leurs cadeaux de Noel... j'adore leurs expressions!


----------



## jogary (5 Janvier 2016)

Bon.... pardonnez les fils, les objets sur l'eau....je voulais juste faire part de l'instant, et surtout, de ses lumières ! Aucune retouche n'a été faite, dans la réalité c'était très beau !


----------



## SirDeck (16 Janvier 2016)

.








.​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Février 2016)

.







.​


----------



## jogary (14 Février 2016)

Etonnant cette rencontre avec la nature qui veut nous dire...quoi ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Février 2016)

Retour des cendres…






Bizarre le format de mon Nokia…​


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2016)

Carnaval de Limoux 2016 - bande Las Fennos


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

Rencontre > émotion > instantané > partage - si je ne me trompe pas sur la vocation de « transmission affective » de ce fil, peut-être alors est-il loisible d'ajouter un dernier maillon à cette chaîne  > réaction (le faire-part écrit d'une réception affective personnelle) ? - J'en avais risqué un tel dans l'espace technique du «Labo» en réaction à l'instantané fondateur de *Jura* qui débute ce fil (☞*Aperçu de St Claude*☜) - j'aimerais aujourd'hui laisser courir ma prose à propos de cette autre image des commencements :

*Luc G* : Sur l'_Aubrac_


sans qu'il s'y agisse de « forme » mais de « fond ».


Longtemps, j'ai marché sur l'_Aubrac_. En rayonnant autour de ce foyer d'altitude : le village de _Nasbinals_. J'étais en quête d'un paysage littéraire, construit par les phrases de _Julien Gracq_ dans les « Carnets du Grand Chemin » :

« Rarement je pense au Cézallier, à l’Aubrac, sans que s’ébauche en moi un mouvement très singulier qui donne corps à mon souvenir : sur ces hauts plateaux déployés où la pesanteur semble se réduire comme sur une mer de la lune, un vertige horizontal se déclenche en moi qui, comme l’autre à tomber, m’incite à y courir, à y rouler, à perte de vue, à perdre haleine...

« Tout ce qui subsiste d’intégralement exotique dans le paysage français me semble toujours cantonner là : c’est comme un morceau de continent chauve et brusquement exondé qui ferait surface au-dessus des sempiternelles campagnes bocagères qui sont la banalité de notre terroir. Tonsures sacramentelles, austères, dans notre chevelu arborescent si continu, images d’un dépouillement presque spiritualisé du paysage, qui mêlent indissolublement, à l’usage du promeneur, sentiment d’altitude et sentiment d’élévation. 

Parce que dans ce paysage, on a le sentiment qu’on peut aller partout, on a une impression de liberté étonnante. C’est ce qui fait pour moi le charme des grands plateaux comme ceux de l’Aubrac….  » 

En somme, le paysage de l'_Aubrac_ combinerait _exaltation de l'altitude_ et _ouverture en latitude_ pour transformer la marche à l'horizontale en montée au Ciel. Marcher a toujours été pour moi l'équivalent de partir en quête d'aventure spirituelle. L'attente que les mots de _Gracq_ avait levée en moi, elle s'est trouvée _contrariée_ sur l'_Aubrac_.

L'_Aubrac_ suscite bien une _exaltation de l'altitude_ : impression d'_altiplano_ - de prairie suspendue dans les hauteurs du Ciel. Mais l'_ouverture en latitude_ que _Gracq_ invoque simultanément : l'impression de pouvoir aller en liberté à l'horizontale, elle se trouve puissamment contrariée par la présence de l'obstacle. Ce que révèle la photo de *Luc* : partout le paysage plan se trouve barré par des clôtures : ces murettes de pierres sèches que l'on appelle des _drailles_, surmontées de barbelés, qui délimitent des pâtures.

Cette aire que couvrait entièrement la grande _Forêt Celtique_, les moines d'_Aubrac_ au _Moyen-Âge _en ont fait par déforestation une prairie. Cette prairie, la grande propriété foncière de la vallée du _Lot _ l'a découpée en pâtures privées dont les clôtures barrent partout la perspective libre du regard qui précède l'avancée de la marche, confinée à suivre des chemins pierreux entre des barrières.

Les bornes humaines de la propriété privée verrouillent partout l'horizontalité de l'_Aubrac_, frustrant le sentiment d'exaltation spirituelle de l'altitude. J'ai _souffert_ sur l'_Aubrac_, d'un blocage de l'imaginaire devant cette matérialisation violente de l'obstacle humain.


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2016)

22 mai 1988 = Concorde escorté par la Patrouille de France à la Ferté-Allais.




(photo AD3A. J'avais mon Olympus mais... j'avais épuisé mon stock de pellicules !)
​Quelques mois avant que, avec l'accident tragique du meeting d' Habsheim, de nouvelles règles de sécurité limitent la possibilité de tels spectacles.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2016)

Une ville que j'adore 



​


----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2016)

CBi a dit:


> 22 mai 1988 = Concorde escorté par la Patrouille de France à la Ferté-Allais.
> 080800094720x468.jpg~original
> (photo AD3A. J'avais mon Olympus mais... j'avais épuisé mon stock de pellicules !)
> ​Quelques mois avant que, avec l'accident tragique du meeting d' Habsheim, de nouvelles règles de sécurité limitent la possibilité de tels spectacles.


Rhaaaaaaaah ! J'y étais ! La remise de gaz avec Postcombustion sur la piste en herbe
…


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2016)

​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2016)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2016)

De l'inconvenient d'une photo de paysage de neige prise entre 9 h et 17 h un jour ensoleillé mais avec une petite brume due à un jour sans vent...


----------



## okeeb (14 Mars 2016)

Le tout additionné d'un inévitable voile atmosphérique... Quel casse-tête la photo de paysage, surtout avec un téléphone !


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2016)

En attendant de revenir sur le sujet "Aubrac" avec ou sans neige mais il me faut du temps…
Un petit souvenir du Carnaval de Limoux il y a 8 jours.
(Et je pourrais être presque aussi intarissable sur le Carnaval de Limoux que sur l'Aubrac ou la Lozère…)
C'est pas pris avec un téléphone, je n'en ai pas  mais on peut prendre aussi des instants avec un appareil photo…


----------



## super_dalton (14 Mars 2016)

Note de la modération :

merci *super_dalton* de lire le sujet épinglé concernant les règles du portfolio sur la taille des images.
Et merci de ne poster qu'une image par post et par 24 heures.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Le tout additionné d'un inévitable voile atmosphérique... Quel casse-tête la photo de paysage, surtout avec un téléphone !



C'est en effet loin d'être parfait


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est en effet loin d'être parfait


La composition de la moitié gauche de l'image suffit pour raconter un truc sur la ballade, le voyage, la destination ou le cheminement.


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2016)

CBi a dit:


> 22 mai 1988 = Concorde escorté par la Patrouille de France à la Ferté-Allais.
> ​


​J'y étais aussi. Et gros éclat de rire car ça faisait un tel raffut et de telles vibrations que ça a déclenché les alarmes des bagnoles sur le parking


----------



## CBi (19 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> J'y étais aussi. Et gros éclat de rire car ça faisait un tel raffut et de telles vibrations que ça a déclenché les alarmes des bagnoles sur le parking


En fait, si tu te souviens, le plus gros déplacement d'air fut provoqué par le B747 "Big Boss" d'UTA, passé vraiment très bas = la casquette que je portais sur la tête s'en est envolée !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2016)

super_dalton a dit:


> [image hors format]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app



Merci *super_dalton* de lire le sujet épinglé concernant les règles du portfolio sur la taille des images.

Je te laisse l'après midi pour reposter cette contre-plongée dans un format acceptable avant de faire le ménage.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2016)

Jazzèbre, saison 2015-2016;
Electric Pop Art Ensemble
Ici Norbert Lucarain
Il y a les crêts du Jura mais pas seulement 
(et un bien beau concert).


----------



## super_dalton (20 Mars 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Merci *super_dalton* de lire le sujet épinglé concernant les règles du portfolio sur la taille des images.
> 
> Je te laisse l'après midi pour reposter cette contre-plongée dans un format acceptable avant de faire le ménage.



Problème de la non édition possible ( pourquoi cette fonction sans aucuns sens?) au bout d'un certain temps, sinon j'aurais modifier l'image du post original quand je m'en suis aperçu puis le portefoliohelper ne fonction plus , lien hs


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2016)

super_dalton a dit:


> le portefoliohelper ne fonction plus , lien hs


Ah ?! Je vois que tu as quand même trouvé un substitut.


----------



## super_dalton (21 Mars 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2016)

@ Luc G Albert Dupontel est batteur de jazz ?
@ super_dalton la digue d'antifer à gauche ?


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mars 2016)

Un resto que j'ai bien aimé .. ..







En ce 10mai 2009 à 12h17, juste pile poil à l'heure !

Les collages sont autorisés j'espère.


----------



## super_dalton (22 Mars 2016)

@Toum'aï

Exactement  !

Sinon qui se souvient de cette boite de rustine ? Celle la est de 1950, elle était à mon grand père.


----------



## SirDeck (26 Mars 2016)

.






.​


----------



## dbanon (5 Avril 2016)

Je viens de rentrer d'un voyage au Pérou où j'ai réalisé un petit timelapse avec l'appli Hyperlapse d'Instagram :


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2016)

Je fais suite au sondage ouvert par aCLR *ici.
*
Un diaporama reportage.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Avril 2016)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## city1 (5 Mai 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2016)

> Postez vos plus beaux instants


-tanés-



​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Gilles Olivier (13 Mai 2016)

Réalisée avec mon iPhone SE ce 11 mai 2016


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2016)

Gilles Olivier_, _t'as pas moyen avec ton iFon de ramener ta photo à la taille convenue sur ce forum de 800 pixels maxi avant de la poster ?


----------



## Gilles Olivier (14 Mai 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gilles Olivier_, _t'as pas moyen avec ton iFon de ramener ta photo à la taille convenue sur ce forum de 800 pixels maxi avant de la poster ?


Ok... Je ne connaissais pas cette règle mais j'y ferai attention ...


----------



## Gilles Olivier (14 Mai 2016)

Lisette
Réalisé avec mon iPhone SE


----------



## flotow (15 Mai 2016)

pas fait avec mon iPhone SE que je n'ai pas


----------



## Gilles Olivier (19 Mai 2016)

Prise ce soir avec mon iPhone SE...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2016)

Aaaaaahhhh !!!



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2016)




----------



## Gilles Olivier (28 Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2016)




----------



## SirDeck (29 Mai 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Chalutier



C'est vrai que les Côtinards étaient à quai à Bordeaux ces derniers jours


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Gilles Olivier (30 Mai 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2016)

​Chat dans une vitrine a Porto


----------



## Gilles Olivier (31 Mai 2016)

Wavre - 31.05.2016 - Manifestation contre l'austérité


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Gilles Olivier (1 Juin 2016)

Wavre 31.05.2016 Manifestation contre les lourdes mesures d'austérité


----------



## Lauange (1 Juin 2016)

Plage de la Baie d'Authie :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Photo​



C'est joli. Où est-ce ?


----------



## Lauange (1 Juin 2016)

Photo prise en mode panoramique à Berck à la Baie d'Authie.


----------



## Gilles Olivier (2 Juin 2016)

Farine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2016)

La moderation n'a pas aussi demander cela ?

http://forums.macg.co/threads/a-propos-des-images-consignes-du-portfolio.1262964/

Nous sommes  tous dans les normes ou rien !!!

a voir les commentaires sur les photos


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2016)

Je ne comprends pas bien ta remarque. Peux-tu être plus clair ? ^^


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien ta remarque. Peux-tu être plus clair ? ^^



Je pensais juste aux commentaires


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Lauange (4 Juin 2016)

Plage de Berck sur Mer


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2016)

.






.
​


----------



## Lauange (5 Juin 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Gilles Olivier (13 Juin 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2016)

Gilles Olivier a dit:


> Carouf'



Le plus bel instant c'est d'avoir pillé le rayon pain en tranches ?
Tu as une vie trépidante Gilles Olivier...


----------



## Gilles Olivier (13 Juin 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le plus bel instant c'est d'avoir pillé le rayon pain en tranches ?
> Tu as une vie trépidante Gilles Olivier...


LOL !!!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le plus bel instant c'est d'avoir pillé le rayon pain en tranches ?
> Tu as une vie trépidante Gilles Olivier...


Mais non, c'est d'avoir trouvé l'étalage avec le jambon cuit le moins cher de France !!


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Mais non, c'est d'avoir trouvé l'étalage avec le jambon cuit le moins cher de France !!


J'avais lu étalonnage.


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais lu étalonnage.


Teinte rose cochon


----------



## Runjulia (1 Juillet 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> draisienne


Une draisienne du fin 19éme-début 20ème ou pas du tout...? Mais j'adore quand même!


----------



## Runjulia (1 Juillet 2016)

Fascination


----------



## Runjulia (1 Juillet 2016)

Lauange a dit:


> Plage de Berck sur Mer


Superbe, nul besoin de commentaire, on voit, on sent, on est dans cette ligne et cette ombre...splendide.


----------



## Runjulia (1 Juillet 2016)

Lauange a dit:


> rue


Belle photo, subtil contraste, mais un angle...bizarre ou bien est-ce ma mauvaise vue, probable mais pas sûr...Un peu de travers, en tous les cas un astigmate la verra telle...mais il y a une très belle profondeur.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Juillet 2016)

.







.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2016)




----------



## okeeb (16 Juillet 2016)

J'aurais préféré poster une composition à base de barbecue et de chipolatas mais vu la météo, un Thaï bien au sec s'est imposé... [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Raf (16 Juillet 2016)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Juillet 2016)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2016)

​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Août 2016)

Je n'avais jamais remarqué que la tour était tordue. Le dernier étage semble horizontal. On dirait qu'elle a été sculptée dans une défense d'éléphant.
J'aime beaucoup les petits personnages au sol.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2016)

​


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2016)

Merci Jura pour les photos de Porto, vraiment de bons souvenirs. Et les caves ? Et la bière ? Pas de Sagres et de Super Bock ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2016)

@Jura39 : une photo par 24 heures stp ^^


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> @Jura39 : une photo par 24 heures stp ^^


Désolé , les vacances me font oublier certaines choses


----------



## SirDeck (16 Août 2016)

.






.​


----------



## okeeb (16 Août 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2016)

​


----------



## okeeb (17 Août 2016)

Île de St Nicolas, archipel des Glénan.


----------



## momo-fr (17 Août 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Île de St Nicolas, archipel des Glénan.


Heu… Okeeb, c'est la légende l'intérêt ou la photo ? (rayer la mention inutile)


----------



## okeeb (17 Août 2016)

Eheheheh la transparence "seychellienne" de l'eau surtout... [emoji16]


----------



## jogary (17 Août 2016)

Vraiment, un de MES plus beaux instants !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2016)

Sienne "italie"



​


----------



## jogary (18 Août 2016)

Un grand souvenir, un des meilleurs moments, en Afrique....


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2016)

Barrage de Bionaz ( Vallée d'Aost )



​


----------



## jogary (19 Août 2016)

Les ocres de Roussillon !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2016)

​


----------



## okeeb (20 Août 2016)

Pointe du Raz, vue de la Pointe du Van, Finistère.


----------



## Raf (20 Août 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2016)

​


----------



## okeeb (21 Août 2016)

Pointe de Mousterlin, Finistère.


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2016)

Libellula quadrimaculata à l'affût au bord d'un petit étang lozérien


----------



## ScapO (22 Août 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2016)

Gabut, La Rochelle​


----------



## jogary (22 Août 2016)

Allez, dans la série nostalgie....on remonte le "Mékong" ! Souvenir de RCA ! LOL !


----------



## jogary (27 Août 2016)

On devrait faire une série : " vos instants les plus étonnants " !   ;-)   (devant ma terrasse)


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2016)

jogary a dit:


> On devrait faire une série : " vos instants les plus étonnants " !


« Vos plus beaux instants » sont ceux qui sortent de l'ordinaire, qu'ils soient remarquables, singuliers, rares, plaisants voire étonnants ; inutile donc de créer un sujet redondant sauf à se lancer dans un traitement par l'image d'une tautologie de l'instant — je ramasse les copies demain !


----------



## SirDeck (29 Août 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2016)

Arbois (Jura)



​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2016)

De retour de la planète Mars...



​


----------



## jogary (30 Août 2016)

Pour avoir connu "cela", j'adore la planète MARS de TOUM'Aï !

Là où j'ai passé toute ma jeunesse... ! séquence émotion : ( oui, à côté de Roussillon et ses ocres...)


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2016)

Bon, sur mon dernier envoi, j'ai mis un lien sur une photo qui change régulièrement (pas bien réveillé que j'étais sans doute…). Ce n'est pas grave pour la photo mais le commentaire ne colle plus et sans être un spécialiste des dénominations, ça me perturbe quand même un peu de voir préciser "Libellule Quadrimaculata" alors qu'il s'agit d'un agrion porte- coupe…

Donc la même photo mais bien commentée maintenant et avec un lien "fixe"
(et ceux qui veulent voir la libellula Quadrimaculata" qui a disparu, elle est là :
    "http://luc.greliche.free.fr/Luc_Galeries/_Edito/mediafiles/l62.jpg")






C'est un agrion porte-coupe et non une libellula quadrimaculata…
(je sais les spécialistes auront rectifié d'eux-même, au moins pour le genre, pour l'espèce, c'est pas la tête qu'il faut regarder…)


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2016)

Mon valeureux coursier des mers dans une souille à Jard-sur-mer... 





Seul jour de gris, impec' pour se remettre de la canicule ​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2016)

​


----------



## ScapO (2 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## okeeb (3 Septembre 2016)

Waow.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2016)




----------



## SirDeck (11 Septembre 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2016)

Le p'tit blanc à 8h20, tu commences tôt !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2016)

Fan de montre 
Voici une mono aiguille


​


----------



## Exykka (16 Septembre 2016)

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/img_0503-jpg.110813/

Merci de lire les consignes du portfolio


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## melaure (23 Septembre 2016)

Sympa, mais j'ai plutôt l’habitude de la vue depuis le haut de Dôle, voire de la Barrillette (enfin de la terrasse du restaurant de la Barillette en haut  )


----------



## lolipale (25 Septembre 2016)

Le mont-blanc c'est pas mal aussi ...

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/img_0765-jpg.111027/

Merci de lire les consignes du portfolio


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2016)

Oui et on le voit bien depuis les sommets du Haut-Jura


----------



## lolipale (26 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui et on le voit bien depuis les sommets du Haut-Jura


C'est vrai ... Et avec en prime un panoramique magnifique sur les Alpes suisses !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2016)

​Col du mon Cenis


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## lolipale (29 Septembre 2016)

Vue sur le Jura ... au travers du Lac Léman


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2016)

Par la mer...





à 20 nœuds en catamaran ​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Octobre 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## pcnum (13 Octobre 2016)

Auriez vous une photo Raw en basse luminosité à me transmettre 
c'est pour moi voir avec mon logiciel dxo Optics

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## pcnum (14 Octobre 2016)

Pas de raw DNG ?


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/796199IMG0125.jpg​



Ton plus bel instant, c'est un âne ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2016)

@melaure : on ne cite pas les images, merci^^


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2016)

@toum' : t'aurais pas un peu forcé sur les curseurs ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2016)

à peine 
c'est une photo de 2005, le numérique ça vieilli en saturant


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2016)




----------



## okeeb (18 Octobre 2016)

*Note de la modération :* j'ai retaillé l'image, car la taille maxi des images est de 800x800 pixels. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> 404



Erreur 404 ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2016)

On se croirait presque dans ma contrée natale ...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2016)

Riquewihr aujourd'hui 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2016)

Ha, ces alsaciens qui vivent un conte de fée permanent...


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2016)

@Jura39 : une image par 24 heures please^^


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> @Jura39 : une image par 24 heures please^^


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Riquewihr aujourd'hui



Superbe, je suis natif de Mulhouse, avec la moitié de ma famille qui vient de Thann/Cernay. Vivement Noël on se retrouvera tous dans un grand gite pour une semaine.

Alsace, Jura, Bourgogne, mes régions


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2016)

Un petit tour à Jazzèbre 2016 qui se termine bientôt avec "Journal Intime" à Eus le 7 octobre, un trio qui décoiffe depuis déjà 10 ans


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2016)

Alsace encore 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2016)

Après être allé au : http://forums.macg.co/threads/pvpbp-les-cimaises.1231977/page-19#post-13072724
à La Rochelle

je suis allé au





aux Sables d'Olonne

En Plus grand ici : https://500px.com/photo/178990473/bateauxdu-vendée-globe-by-stéphane-messiers
Départ le 6 novembre à 13 h 02​


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> aux Sables d'Ozone


Le correcteur orthographique en tient une sacré couche !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2016)

Merci, *Romuald *et pourtant je n'ai rien activé. Je vais faire un tour dans les préfs... 
C'est pas une application qui va me dire comment écrire, non mais !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2016)




----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> 304 & co.


Erreur 304 ? 

Nan, j'déconne  Ça me renvoie quinze piges en arrière, la première fois que je suis rentré dans mon futur atelier. Il fallait se faufiler entre les carcasses, les pièces et les modèles roulants de ces Peugeot de la série 4, avant même de se projeter sur le potentiel du local. Méchant flash-back !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Erreur 304 ?
> 
> Nan, j'déconne  Ça me renvoie quinze piges en arrière, la première fois que je suis rentré dans mon futur atelier. Il fallait se faufiler entre les carcasses, les pièces et les modèles roulants de ces Peugeot de la série 4, avant même de se projeter sur le potentiel du local. Méchant flash-back !



Perso, la 404 que j'ai vue l'autre week-end et dont j'ai mis la photo sur ce fil, ça me renvoie plus de 40 ans en arrière. Méchante flash-back également.

À cette époque-là, mes parents ont eu une 404 (berline) et pour le coup c'était vraiment erreur 404. Ils l'avaient achetée d'occasion et se font un peu fait avoir. Ils ne l'ont gardée que quelques mois et s'en sont séparés.


----------



## Lauange (23 Octobre 2016)

Double Arc en ciel dans la rue.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## aCLR (23 Octobre 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, la 404 que j'ai vue l'autre week-end et dont j'ai mis la photo sur ce fil, ça me renvoie plus de 40 ans en arrière. Méchante flash-back également.
> 
> À cette époque-là, mes parents ont eu une 404 (berline) et pour le coup c'était vraiment erreur 404. Ils l'avaient achetée d'occasion et se font un peu fait avoir. Ils ne l'ont gardée que quelques mois et s'en sont séparés.


S'il faut remonter 40 ans en arrière, là c'est sur la 504 de mes grands parents que je tombe !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> S'il faut remonter 40 ans en arrière, là c'est sur la 504 de mes grands parents que je tombe !


Pour moi 40 Ans en arrière c'est la 403  de mes grands parents


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2016)

Moi avec la 204 on tombe sur ma deuxième voiture, une occase pas trop rouillée qui m'a trimbalé pendant 7 ans jusqu'en 92.

A Jura : tu vas nous faire tout le musée Peugeot ?
Histoire de tomber sur la 403 de mon père, la 203 de mon grand-père...


----------



## peyret (23 Octobre 2016)

Et la 103 de mon arrière-grand-pére


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2016)

103, 203, 204, 403... c'est une série ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Octobre 2016)

Évitons les séries !!

(dixit un adepte du travail sériel… )


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> A Jura : tu vas nous faire tout le musée Peugeot ?



A raison de 241 Photos et une photo par jour 
je te laisse le calcule


----------



## lolipale (24 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai raté ma vocation (vu à Bordeaux) :





Je suppose qu'il faut amener SES bouteilles !


----------



## boninmi (24 Octobre 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> J'ai raté ma vocation (vu à Bordeaux)


Dégustateur en vain ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

Des gus tâteurs en veine


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2016)

Nez à nez avec un animal bizarre, le Vendéglum Tourdumondus...



​


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2016)

Un instant de l'été 76.
Ma voiture, c'est celle de droite…
Celle de gauche, ça m'est arrivé d'en faire quand je faisais du stop…
Comme on parlait de voiture et de vin, c'est du Cahors ici…





Et sinon, j'ai conduit des 203, des 403, des 204, des 404 et pas mal d'autres vieux clous
(l'Ami 6 ci-dessus a passé les 200 000 kms comme l'Ami 8 qui a suivi…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2016)

Bon choix le Cahors


----------



## Lauange (25 Octobre 2016)

Surprise !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Luc G (25 Octobre 2016)

Pour en rester aux traces des années 70, l'installation de Bart Maris pour un concert Jazzèbre il y a peu. Les bandes magnétiques on tourné mais Bart Maris a aussi du souffle et c'était un bien beau concert.






PS. Pour Jura39 et son commentaire initial sur la photo de l'Ami6 (et de son environnement) : la dame est toujours là…
Comme moi, elle a pris des années mais on a duré plus longtemps que la voiture…


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2016)

Il manque celui de mon arrière-grand-père 
Peugeot bien sur, corps en bois, et fixé au mur de la cuisine.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2016)

en bois, pas en faïence !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## mccawley2012 (3 Novembre 2016)

Et en version HD ici : https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaylorlebellanger/30106462634/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## mccawley2012 (3 Novembre 2016)

C'est une fleur, hein, pour ceux qui se pose la question. ^^

Pris avec un iPhone 6s Plus.


----------



## aCLR (3 Novembre 2016)

Si tu pouvais éditer ton message et adapter ta photo au format maximum autorisé de 800 x 800 px et 300 Ko avant que je ne supprime le visuel et ne laisse que le lien, tu serais un chou ^^
Et merci de lire les règles du portfolio pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## mccawley2012 (3 Novembre 2016)

Ah fichtre ^^ j'efface et je repost


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Lauange (6 Novembre 2016)

Le Touquet, la semaine dernière..


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2016)

Orange givrée 


​


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2016)

​


----------



## Franz59 (17 Novembre 2016)

Sans trucage, promis


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2016)

Retour à la musique avec Jeff Ballard  pendant un concert du festival Jazzèbre 2016 (trio avec Michel Portal et Kevin Hays) en octobre.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2016)

​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Novembre 2016)

.






.​


----------



## aCLR (26 Novembre 2016)

Un masque tout à fait dans l'esprit de Giuseppe Arcimboldo.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Novembre 2016)

Alors là, je découvrais, en 2011, le filtre hypstamatic "Salvador Dalí" sur l'iPod Touch 2 —la plus belle machine mobile qu'Apple ait jamais pondue, cela dit en passant. Pourquoi il s'appelle comme ça ? Va savoir. Mais je trouvais son effet intéressant sur un manège avec un style des années 20.


----------



## Runjulia (8 Décembre 2016)

Un joli moment doux et chaud, Canal du Midi


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2016)

Ici, c'est clairement moins chaud


----------



## SirDeck (26 Décembre 2016)

.







.
​


----------



## lolipale (29 Décembre 2016)

Sète en décembre ...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2016)

​


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Janvier 2017)

.-)







clicclic
-- ​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2017)

​


----------



## SirDeck (7 Janvier 2017)

.





​

.


----------



## lmmm (15 Janvier 2017)

[


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2017)

Un peu de géologie. Découvert lors de mon décrassage after réveillon, un fond lacustre situé au centre théorique de la Pangée, redressé lors du plissement alpin. 300 millions d'années, Drôme pied du Vercors, 350 m d'altitude.



​


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2017)

En haut à droite, ça n'est ni une boule de Noël ni une pétouille sur le capteur, c'est juste Vénus. Magnifique actuellement ​


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2017)

Pour souhaiter la bonne année, le viaduc de Millau le 3 janvier…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2017)

​


----------



## lmmm (23 Janvier 2017)




----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2017)

Bin tu vois, celle d'avant était un meilleur plus bel instant. En fait tu t'es juste retourné ?


----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2017)

​


----------



## lmmm (4 Février 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2017)

The tempête, qu'en fait on a déjà eu pire... 



​


----------



## jogary (5 Février 2017)

Bon...je ne sais pas trop où mettre cette photos, prise ce matin pendant la tempête ! 
Le  rapace a "descendu" le pigeon en plein vol au dessus de mon jardin puis l'a mangé !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2017)

Je sentais bien que cette photo #319 de *SirDeck*  me disait quelque chose... Petite machine arrière et qu'avisé-je page 2, photo #21 (c'était le premier "plus bel instant" de l'auteur) ?-


----------



## SirDeck (5 Février 2017)

Autant pour moi ! Que la modération coupe la tête de #319 !

Et que vive #322


----------



## SirDeck (5 Février 2017)

.







.​


----------



## Ma Dalton (9 Février 2017)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## peyret (9 Février 2017)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Voir la pièce jointe 113138


C'est une apple en compote ?


----------



## lmmm (10 Février 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2017)

Je garde à l'esprit un cliché de *SirDeck* posté il y a quelque temps dans ce fil. Sans parvenir à résumer l'impression curieuse qu'il a suscitée en moi. Voici l'image :





​Il y a quelque chose de patiné, d'un peu vieillot, dans cette image, qui déclenche une émotion liée au temps : je regarde cette scène comme appartenant à du passé. Un passé ressuscité, là, devant moi. À la manière d'un souvenir des autres.

Immobilisés dans le temps : l'instant de la pose pour une photo-souvenir.

Tableau burlesque, délirant même : pas moins de huit figurants alignés (une jeune mère, six enfants dont un en bas-âge, sans oublier le chien) en train de poser pour le photographe, qu'on imagine le père de famille et conducteur de l'automobile.

Neuf personnages qui doivent bien réussir à s'entasser dans cette voiture bourrée de bagages, dessus et dedans.

L'empilement héroïque des migrations. Les plantes à l'allure exotique du bas-côté de la route, le bateau de plaisance, l'allure décontractée des figurants me font penser à ces photos d'archives de congés-payés. Scène de voyage de vacances, qui soustrait la voiture familiale surchargée - une _Ford Wagon_ ? - l'arrière écrasé au sol, l'avant relevé comme une étrave symétrique de celle du bateau matérialisant l'élan des départs, à la connotation des exodes forcés.

J'ai du mal à imaginer SirDeck en pater-familias photographiant cette tribu. L'un des protagonistes enfants du tableau, alors ? Revisitant après coup ce cliché paternel où il figure, comme le peintre _Velásquez_ se présentant dans la scène de groupe des _Ménines_ en personnage d'un tableau vu par les yeux du Roi.


----------



## lmmm (25 Février 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2017)

​


----------



## Lauange (28 Février 2017)

En visite la semaine dernière sur place


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2017)

​


----------



## peyret (2 Mars 2017)

​


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2017)

Pas sûr que l'intitulé du sujet supporte l'objet d'une capture d'écran – ou screen shoot – comme la réalisation d'un instantané à même d'être partagé ici bas… #modérateurenmanquedemessagesàsupprimer


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2017)

Jura39, Tu avances d'une heure dix-neuf... ​


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/721411IMG0832.jpg​



Si tu essaies de nous parler du temps et de l'écriture – peu importe le sens de la relation projetée – ajoute donc de quoi noter dans ta composition, un calepin, une feuille blanche, etc.  Ça va éclairer cette image n&b qui ne demande qu'à causer. Et sort le pied de la source lumineuse du cadre il est trop sombre et sans poli miroir. L’intérêt avec les objets polis, c'est la captation et la déformation de l'environnement direct. Là, cette masse ne renvoie rien, elle absorbe et gène la lecture.  (c'est valable aussi pour la version couleur)
Avec deux formes rondes et une rectangulaire tu t'en sortiras mieux, amha. Ce sera plus facile de tourner autour du bureau à la recherche d'une histoire à nous raconter.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2017)

​


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2017)

Bon là pour le coup, dans le noir, les reflets ne sont pas toujours du meilleur effet. Tu devrais t'essayer à une vue de dessus pour supprimer les rougeoiements autour de cette jolie teinte fluorescente.

L'avantage d'une vue de dessus dans cette compo très graphique – opposition ellipse rectangle – c'est que tu vas pouvoir caler ton radio-réveil avec n'importe quoi, on ne le verra pas. Et si t'as pas trop la tremblotte ou pas d'application pour redresser, les formes peuvent quasi parfaites et bien centrées.

Sinon, l'idée du masque temporel – si c'est bien ça le sujet de l'image – est quand même là. 

(le truc c'est que j'aime les nombres qui causent, et là t'as trois minutes de retard sur un nombre miroir bien sympathique)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2017)

En prenant la photo , j'ai trouvé les les rougeoiements très agréables  avec le lume de la montre
Je vais suivre tes conseils


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2017)

Oui c'est vrai. 
Du coup, si tu veux "jouer" avec ces nuances faut t'approcher de la montre, sortir le radio-réveil du champ pour t'en servir comme une vraie source lumineuse – ce qu'il est dans ton esprit.
Comme ça t'as le subtil effet de lumière sur le cadran qui tranche avec les segments fluorescents dans un cadre plutôt carré – où tendant vers. Ça dépendra de la rigueur de ton disque de lumière. Faudrait adapter le cadrage dessus. L'effet graphique sera bien présent. 

………

Avec une photo d'objet(s) poli(s) en basse lumière, c'est plus simple pour la retouche. Tu corriges en direct. Tu peux facilement cacher des zones avec des tissus sombres. C'est ça de moins à gommer au développement.


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Basiquement, je dirais que le clair obscur est plus agréable lorsque le sujet n'est pas soumis à la perspective.
En vue pleine – face, côté, etc. – c'est plus simple pour le regardeur de reconstruire le sujet initial, même s'il est très sombre. Avec les objets lumineux tu as un peu plus de liberté pour le déformer.

Mais, caché derrière ces petits segments verdoyants, il y a le rythme invariable du temps. Qu'on y soit sensible ou pas, nous y sommes soumis. Chercher à le sublimer revient à s'y plier et jusque dans son cycle, l'honorer.

(JE ME SUIS FAIT HACKER MON COMPTE PAR MACOMANIACK OU QUOI !!)


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais, caché derrière ces petits segments verdoyants, il y a le rythme invariable du temps. Qu'on y soit sensible ou pas, nous y sommes soumis. Chercher à le sublimer revient à s'y plier et jusque dans son cycle, l'honorer.


macomaniac, sors de ce corps  !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> macomaniac, sors de ce corps  !


T'as remarqué aussi ! 
Je dois dire que le temps et ces représentations esthétiques, c'est un peu mon quotidien. À force de bosser avec, ça déborde…


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Bon là pour le coup, dans le noir, les reflets ne sont pas toujours du meilleur effet. Tu devrais t'essayer à une vue de dessus pour supprimer les rougeoiements autour de cette jolie teinte fluorescente.
> 
> L'avantage d'une vue de dessus dans cette compo très graphique – opposition ellipse rectangle – c'est que tu vas pouvoir caler ton radio-réveil avec n'importe quoi, on ne le verra pas. Et si t'as pas trop la tremblotte ou pas d'application pour redresser, les formes peuvent quasi parfaites et bien centrées.
> 
> ...



Une photo nulle. 



​


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une photo nulle.


Le succès c'est d'aller d'échec en échec sans perdre son enthousiasme, disait Churchill, donc recommence !


----------



## boninmi (7 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Le succès c'est d'aller d'échec en échec sans perdre son enthousiasme, disait Churchill, donc recommence !


Lutte, échec. Nouvelle lutte, nouvel échec. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la victoire finale. (Mao Tsé Toung).


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Qui ?


………………


Le truc, Juju, c'est qu'au moment de la mise en place des éléments, tu vois très bien la scène qui se déroule sous tes yeux. C'est d'ailleurs cette scène qui impulse le désir de shooter. Ne te prends pas trop la tête avec ce que je dis. C'est beaucoup plus facile de commenter un rendu afin de le voir s'améliorer que de mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Repart de ton rapport à la photo. Garde à l'esprit ce qu'on te dis mais reste dans ton approche de la chose photographique. C'est ton œil qui veut capturer ce qu'il remarque, le mien ne fait qu'interprèter et sonder ces instantanés. 


//note D'ailleurs si ça t'emmerde, dis-le, je me calmerais. Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment mais faut que je clavarde !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2017)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Le succès c'est d'aller d'échec en échec sans perdre son enthousiasme, disait Churchill, donc recommence !





boninmi a dit:


> Lutte, échec. Nouvelle lutte, nouvel échec. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la victoire finale. (Mao Tsé Toung).



Voilà que l'on cite de grands criminels dans Postez vos plus beaux instants…


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2017)

.







.​


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Voilà que l'on cite de grands criminels dans Postez vos plus beaux instants…


Tu remarqueras quand même que le champ sémantique de ma citation s'adapte aisément aux pratiques artistiques. 
Mais je t'accorde que j'aurais pu faire l'effort d'aller piocher parmi les classiques en phase avec la création.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2017)

"Femme en marche dans la neige"
Sauf le cadre trop dans le ton...
L'encadrement est un art aussi... :p[/CENTER]​


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mars 2017)

C'est le choix de l'artisan [tin j'ai plus accès aux smileys dans safari sur Macgé… Mwahahaha !]. La photo présente clairement une dominante. Cela provient de l'aléatoire entre la lumière et le filtre d'hypstamatic (les photos que je poste ici sont au cameraphone). La dominante étant forte elle participe au rendu final. Le cadre appuie encore cette dominante.

Je suis sûr que tu n'aimes pas trop l'art de l'encadrement de Pierre et Gilles


----------



## lolipale (16 Mars 2017)

Pompei au mois de février 2017. Au fond, le Vésuve


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2017)

@lolipale : si l'image est au format rectangle, c'est 800 px [max] dans la plus grand longueur – non de diou !


----------



## lolipale (16 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> @lolipale : si l'image est au format rectangle, c'est 800 px [max] dans la plus grand longueur – non de diou !



Mes platitudes ...


----------



## lolipale (16 Mars 2017)

Vue de Napoli avec le Vésuve sous les nuages


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2017)

@lolipale : et c'est un instantané par 24 heures, crévindiou !


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2017)

Mais que fait la modération foutrediou !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2017)

Boudiou, elle écoute Metamorphosis !


----------



## lolipale (17 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> @lolipale : et c'est un instantané par 24 heures, crévindiou !



Oups ... mes platitudes étendues !
Mais avouez que séparer Naples de Pompeï aurait été dommage !


----------



## spece92 (18 Mars 2017)

Génial les gars [emoji122]


----------



## SirDeck (27 Mars 2017)

.








.​


----------



## lmmm (28 Mars 2017)

Splash :


----------



## lmmm (1 Avril 2017)




----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2017)




----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2017)

Tu sors des clous* mon canard !


*2 048 × 1 536 px au lieu des 800 x 800 px


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu sors des clous* mon canard !
> 
> 
> *2 048 × 1 536 px au lieu des 800 x 800 px



Désolé. Mais je ne peux plus éditer.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

C'est gros !!


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Désolé. Mais je ne peux plus éditer.


J'avais lu méditer ! 
Je n'comprenais plus ! 
Une chance pour toi que ça ne penche pas !


----------



## litobar71 (8 Avril 2017)

Août 2007, cadeau amical, remise d'une effigie d'un sacré créatif!, à portée de vue chaque jour.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2017)

lac de Chalain ( Jura ) ce jour 



​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Avril 2017)

.






.​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2017)

Petits flocons dans le Jura ce soir



​


----------



## melaure (20 Avril 2017)

Sympa comme tout, je vois sur la webcam des Tuffes un peu de neige sur le massif. Je suis monté au chalet le 1er avril, et il n'y avait plus rien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Oreiller d'herbe​Cette photo récente de *Tucpasquic* -->



​délivre un sentiment d'évidence printanière.

Oui !

Quand on roule à bicyclette avec un panier à l'avant, la peau du crâne librement rafraîchie par l'air, forcément on n'a pas le "casque dans le guidon" comme ces crétins de scaphandriers vététistes.

Dans l'horizon dégagé, les structures artificielles de la ville prennent la gîte d'un navire en train de plonger.

La terre bouge. L'herbe se soulève en rondes vagues vertes.

Une écume blanche fleurit en surface.

Il faut s'arrêter. S'étendre contre la hanche immense du silence.


----------



## Fullcrum (24 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Petits flocons dans le Jura ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ​


je suis de la ville natale de Louis Pasteur !!


----------



## Fullcrum (24 Avril 2017)

Lever de soleil sur l'aile du 747 arrivant à l'île Maurice ...


----------



## SirDeck (28 Avril 2017)

.






.​


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oreiller d'herbe​Cette photo récente de *Tucpasquic* délivre un sentiment d'évidence printanière.
> 
> Oui !



Ca n'a pas dure  Depuis le debut de la semaine il fait entre 0 et 5 et il neige.


----------



## lmmm (30 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

​


----------



## lmmm (5 Mai 2017)

[/URL]


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2017)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2017)

Une Zenith de plus de 100 Ans 



​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mai 2017)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## peyret (25 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> ​



C'est où ? et quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2017)

peyret a dit:


> C'est où ? et quoi ?



http://www.en-randonnee.com/Les-gorges-de-Malvaux-et-de-la-Langouette.html


----------



## super_dalton (25 Mai 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2017)

http://www.bordeaux-fete-le-fleuve....La-Solitaire-Urgo-Le-Figaro/Le-Miroir-Magique


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2017)

.






.​


----------



## ScapO (5 Juin 2017)




----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2017)

Heilig Bloedprocessie, Brugge
_s'pas trop mon genre de photo en général, mais je suis content de moi alors je partage _​


----------



## lmmm (11 Juin 2017)




----------



## smog (12 Juin 2017)

Bon, rien de très artistique mais c'est l'occasion qui valait le coup !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juin 2017)

C'est du book face...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2017)

_Pomagagnon_​


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Ce paysage affiché par *flotow* (alias *Tucpasquic*) me donne envie d'improviser à bâtons rompus - comme on s'en va faire un bout d'école buissonnière dans l'écriture.

Voici l'image inversée du paysage Grec tel que me le restituaient les textes des Classiques. Pour l'œil Grec, la sèche architecture de la terre irradiée de soleil plongeait abruptement dans l'étendue de la mer violette (« Pontos »). L'homme Grec habitait ce pays des Formes géométriques contrastant la puissance informe de l'Indéfini (« Apeiron »). Toute la philosophie Grecque découle de cette habitation du pays de la Forme.

Ici, par contraste, la sèche architecture des calcaires dolomitiques s'érige à la verticale d'une mer verte de pâturages. L'homme habite le cirque onduleux de l'herbage qu'entoure l'enceinte de pierre de la montagne. Le glissement de l'œil à l'horizontale vient buter contre la clôture de la paroi rocheuse. La Forme surgit pour bloquer le libre écoulement.

Il me revient une confession de _Reinhold Messner_ qui passa son enfance dans une telle vallée des Dolomites : l'environnement de la montagne lui apparaissait comme une barrière interdisant l'horizon, ce qui fit naître son projet d'escalader l'obstacle afin d'atteindre, du sommet, l'aperçu de l'illimité.

L'homme Grec, exemplaire du méditerranéen, aspirait à la définition : le triomphe de la Forme sur l'Indéfini de la Mer. L'homme Dolomitique, exemplaire du montagnard, rêve d'évasion : échapper à l'enfermement de la Vallée barrée par la verticale des parois.


----------



## boninmi (22 Juin 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce paysage affiché par *flotow* (alias *Tucpasquic*) me donne envie d'improviser à bâtons rompus - comme on s'en va faire un bout d'école buissonnière dans l'écriture.
> 
> Voici l'image inversée du paysage Grec tel que me le restituaient les textes des Classiques.


Ça serait pas plutôt dans les hautes-Alpes du côté de Gap ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Ce paysage de parois _dolomitiques_ m'a tout l'air de celui qu'on peut voir dans des vallées aux environs de _Bolzano_ ou de _Cortina d'Ampezzo_ - dans le nord de l'Italie, vers la frontière avec la Suisse.


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça serait pas plutôt dans les hautes-Alpes du côté de Gap ?





macomaniac a dit:


> Ce paysage de parois _dolomitiques_ m'a tout l'air de celui qu'on peut voir dans des vallées aux environs de _Bolzano_ ou de _Cortina d'Ampezzo_ - dans le nord de l'Italie, vers la frontière avec la Suisse.



C'est effectivement dans les dolomites, sur la route entre Misurina et Cortina d'Ampezzo, a quelques virages de Cortina d'Ampezzo en arrivant par l'Est.

En fait, il y avait le nom du cailloux (_Pomagagnon) _marque en dessous, mais il faut croire que les yeux de @macomaniac se sont arretes a la vue des _arretes sèche architecture des calcaires dolomitiques [qui] s'érige[nt] à la verticale d'une mer verte de pâturages_ et que ses mains se sont jetes sur le clavier pour nous donner ses impressions _ 
_
Voici la meme montagne avec au premier plan _le cirque onduleux de l'herbage qu'entoure l'enceinte de pierre de la montagne _peu de temps apres (la lumiere ayant change, le _Pomagagnon _est la montagne la plus a gauchem dans l'ombre) :


​@boninmi: c'est une construction italienne !



macomaniac a dit:


> [...] dans des vallées aux environs de _Bolzano_ ou de _Cortina d'Ampezzo_ - dans le nord de l'Italie, *vers la frontière avec la Suisse*.




C'est plutot la frontiere avec l'Autriche de ce cote la !


----------



## boninmi (22 Juin 2017)

flotow a dit:


> @boninmi: c'est une construction italienne !


Je n'avais pas vu la petite légende en gris clair sous la photo ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu la petite légende en gris clair sous la photo ...


moi aussi


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2017)

Tiens, on est passé à une image toutes les 12 heures ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Tiens, on est passé à une image toutes les 12 heures ?!


C'était un ppf !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2017)

flotow a dit:


> C'était un ppf !!!


Ah mais tpf autant que tu veux, tant que ça reste dans le sujet du pvpbi.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2017)

Tre Cime di Lavaredo​@aCLR :


----------



## lmmm (24 Juin 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2017)

mouais rien de spécial, juste de la camelote italienne ...


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> mouais rien de spécial, juste de la camelote italienne ...


Ué, mais la photo est éligible au thread : elle penche.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Ué, mais la photo est éligible au thread : elle penche.


Tu n'es pas bancale toi aussi !!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (9 Juillet 2017)

Départ du tour de France 2017 Dole ( 39) ma ville !! fait dans un champ de maïs ... vue hélico


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2017)

Et là, tous les passionnés(es) de vélo se disent, mais quelle veine de suivre la grande boucle en hélicoptère !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

Alexis Vuillermoz 



​


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2017)

Ce qui est sympa c'est d'avoir des vues aériennes, qu'on a pas la chance de pouvoir faire nous même. Juste dommage que la course s'arrêtait peu après le lac de Lamoura et pas aux Rousses.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## vousti (18 Juillet 2017)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/WAbzHh]
	

Objectif.... by vousti, sur Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (18 Juillet 2017)

@Jura39 t'es fleur rose, un grand sentimental   !! lol


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Juillet 2017)

Chaud chaud !![ATTACH=full]115358[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 [ATTACH=full]115360[/ATTACH]


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2017)

@FULLCRUM 

One picture a day keeps moderator away


----------



## lolipale (31 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> One picture a day keeps moderator away



as long as you aim well !


----------



## Lufffy447 (2 Août 2017)

Un détour au Mexique avec l'iPhone 7


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2017)

Un couché de soleil "sur" Paris 
Fait à l'iPhone 7, c'est pour ça que ce n'est pas très net.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Août 2017)

.







.​


----------



## Lufffy447 (5 Août 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2017)

dure dure d'être un bébé !!



​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2017)

@Jura39 : sympa ces photos, où est-ce ?
Pour les crânes, il ne s'agit pas des catacombes de Paris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> @Jura39 : sympa ces photos, où est-ce ?
> Pour les crânes, il ne s'agit pas des catacombes de Paris



https://forums.macg.co/threads/vos-vacances.1294251/page-4#post-13168850


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2017)

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> @Jura39 : sympa ces photos, où est-ce ?
> Pour les crânes, il ne s'agit pas des catacombes de Paris



https://www.chambre237.com/la-tete-de-franz-kafka-tourne-a-prague/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2017)

En prime cette sculpture est animée
Merci pour le lien, ça donne envie de la voir en vrai.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2017)

​


----------



## okeeb (14 Août 2017)

Fouesnant, Finistère sud, Pointe de Cap Coz


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2017)

karlovy vary ( République tchèque) 



​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2017)

Mur John Lennon de Prague ( République Tchèque )



​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2017)

​


----------



## okeeb (17 Août 2017)

Pointe de Sainte Marine, commune de Combrit, Finistère sud


----------



## lmmm (18 Août 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2017)

Dans une galerie commerciale de Prague 
j'ai aimé ces parapluies



​


----------



## okeeb (18 Août 2017)

Un bel apéro breton, en famille et avec le ressac de la mer dans les oreilles... [emoji16]


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Un bel apéro breton, en famille et avec le ressac de la mer dans les oreilles... [emoji16]


@okeeb, tu m'invite ? [/USER]


----------



## lmmm (20 Août 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Chococed (21 Août 2017)

Cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photos sur le forum.

Balade le long du canal du midi, aux écluses de fonserane.

iPhone 6s


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2017)

Bon, on va dire que j'ai une série...
Je laisse au modo le soin d'en décider la suite 





La précédente au bar de L'escadrille à Port-Joinville, île d'Yeu.
Celle-ci au Lever du soleil à Saint-Martin de Ré.​


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2017)

Siffler la bière en escadrille au lever du soleil :
si tu te lèves tôt avec des principes
tu seras un homme, mon fils - dit mon père.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2017)

​


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, on va dire que j'ai une série...
> Je laisse au modo le soin d'en décider la suite



On me parle ?!


----------



## pouppinou (22 Août 2017)

Pour ma part c'est plutôt MilkShake Chocolat en famille...






N.B. : Je suis à droite sur la photo


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2017)

​


----------



## okeeb (23 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> @okeeb, tu m'invite ? [/USER]


Oups, réseau moyen ici, je n'avais pas vu [emoji16]... 
Et bien, la bouteille n'est pas vide...!!


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> ​



J'étais à Prague aussi il y a un mois, mais pas eu le temps de faire du tourisme ...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2017)

Cher Jura, le principe de ma série n'est pas de photographier une quelconque mousse posée sur une table mais de mettre en avant un verre de bière par rapport à une autre boisson agrémenté d'un superbe effet Bokeh et si possible en extérieur.





Café du port à Ars en Ré​


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cher Jura, le principe de ma série n'est pas de photographier une quelconque mousse posée sur une table mais de mettre en avant un verre de bière par rapport à une autre boisson agrémenté d'un superbe effet Bokeh et si possible en extérieur.
> Café du port à Ars en Ré​



Jura fait aussi de tres tres jolis bokeh !


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, on va dire que j'ai une série...​





Toum'aï a dit:


> Cher Jura, le principe de ma série [...]​





Toum'aï a dit:


> Je laisse au modo le soin d'en décider la suite ​



Il a avoue !!! Le ban !!! :king:


----------



## okeeb (23 Août 2017)

Les Glénans, Seychelles de la Bretagne


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2017)

_A voir animé ici !_​


----------



## pouppinou (24 Août 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> un verre de bière ... agrémenté d'un superbe effet Bokeh et si possible en extérieur



le bock et
le beau quai​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2017)

La Flotte en Ré



​


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2017)

@Toum'aï tu navigues pour aller sur les iles ou tu y vas en navette/voiture ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2017)

J'ai un petit bateau, un First 24 super amélioré...


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> super amélioré


Tu veux dire que tu as de la mousse plein les fonds, bien au frais ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2017)

Non, non, au frigo à côté de la machine à laver pas loin du lave-vaisselle qui est sous le four à micro-ondes... 
Puisque c'est ça, demain je poste la bête


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, non, au frigo à côté de la machine à laver pas loin du lave-vaisselle qui est sous le four à micro-ondes...
> Puisque c'est ça, demain je poste la bête


vaut mieux ca que le frigo au dessus du four a micro-ondes 
et tu la ranges ou la table de billard ?!


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2017)

Sympa ce topic.


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> _(vitrine de Pommes arc-en-ciel et iBonbons acidulés multicolores) _


Sympa, ces vitrines. C'est où ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Sympa, ces vitrines. C'est où ?



Prague


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 115698
> 
> 
> Sympa ce topic.



Arrivee a Stockholm ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2017)

Un bel instant sous spi sur mon pépère traversant l'estuaire de la Loire 
Demain je reprends la série des mousses Bokeh, (j'en n'ai plus beaucoup ou alors des ratées que je ne posterai pas). 



​


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> j'en n'ai plus beaucoup ou alors *des ratées que je ne posterai pas*



N'oublie pas  l'essence de ce fil telle que *Luc G* l'avait dégagée dans la licence facétieuse des commencements (message #40) :


Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'avais pas compris qu'*il fallait que la photo soit ratée pour la poster ici*


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un bel instant sous spi sur mon pépère traversant l'estuaire de la Loire
> Demain je reprends la série des mousses Bokeh, (j'en n'ai plus beaucoup ou alors des ratées que je ne posterai pas). ​



Pas mal ! Et l'intérieur, c'est comment ?

J'en aurais un comme ça, je pense que je serais bien plus souvent/longtemps en mer 

Ici, sur les lacs, il y a d'anciens gros bateau qui viennent prendre leur retraite. Pas de vague, pas vraiment de vent, et pas de sel.

Demain, ça fera une semaine que je n'ai pas navigué


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (26 Août 2017)

_Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet le 14 aout_​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2017)

À la Belle du Gabut, La Rochelle



​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2017)

Au Chai Pépette à Sainte-Marie de Ré



​


----------



## boninmi (27 Août 2017)

Bon, la pub pour la bière, ça commence à suffire, non ? :D

[ATTACH=full]115749[/ATTACH]


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon, la pub pour la bière, ça commence à suffire, non ?


Disons que le bon point de ses images sérielles est qu'elles respectent le format maximum autorisé ici.
Alors que ton image…

Corrige-moi ça asap stp ^^

Edit : too late my dear, j'ai désactivé l'affichage de l'image…


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Disons que le bon point de ses images sérielles est qu'elles respectent le format maximum autorisé ici.
> Alors que ton image…
> 
> Corrige-moi ça asap stp ^^


C'est un très bel ensemble en pierre sèche.
Serait-ce de la pub ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2017)

flotow a dit:


> C'est un très bel ensemble en pierre sèche.
> Serait-ce de la pub ?


Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a pas de mortier dans un mur en pierre sèche.


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a pas de mortier dans un mur en pierre sèche.


Chez moi c'était tout petit !

Sinon, je crois qu'il y a un problème, car plus aucune photo ne s'affiche
"
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 115749

	

		
			
		

		
	
"

"Dernière édition par un modérateur"



"Edit : too late my dear, j'ai désactivé l'affichage de l'image…"


----------



## boninmi (27 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Disons que le bon point de ses images sérielles est qu'elles respectent le format maximum autorisé ici.
> Alors que ton image…
> 
> Corrige-moi ça asap stp ^^
> ...


289Ko, c'était trop ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> 289Ko, c'était trop ?


Il y a aussi la taille : max 800 px !


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2017)

_Cap de la Hague_​


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Il y a aussi la taille : max 800 px !


Toutafé


----------



## SirDeck (27 Août 2017)

.







.​


----------



## Macounette (28 Août 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Arrivee a Stockholm ?


Presque!  départ de Stockholm en fait.
Bien trouvé


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2017)

Il y a de très beaux instants comme ça parfois, surtout l'été 



​


----------



## boninmi (28 Août 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> 289Ko, c'était trop ?





flotow a dit:


> Il y a aussi la taille : max 800 px !





aCLR a dit:


> Toutafé


Il y a un contrôle automatisé de la taille des images qui produit un message d'erreur et ne permet pas de publier. Après avoir réduit la taille de mon fichier, le message d'erreur n'est plus apparu et le bouton de publication était actif. Il est exact que ma photo dépassait les 800x800. Le dit contrôle automatisé ne semble donc pas s'appliquer à ce fil, et m'a donc enduit d'erreur. 
Je réessaie, la photo fait 800x600, j'espère que le 800, c'est inclusivement  ... 

Visite à l'Alhambra:


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2017)

@Toum'aï, c'est pris d'un peu loin quand même


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2017)

Je sais, mais y a des limites à la décence 
J'ai essayé avec les cyclistes mais ça va trop vite 
Vive l'été


----------



## Macounette (28 Août 2017)

Toujours la Suède  château de Drottningholm près de Stockholm.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2017)

Je vous laisse deviner l'endroit 



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2017)

Praha


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Praha



Oh non j'ai bougé depuis


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2017)

Il y a marqué *ÉCOLE* en lettres blanches sur le bitume. C'est en France.


----------



## boninmi (28 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oh non j'ai bougé depuis


Mende ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Mende ?



Chartres


----------



## pouppinou (28 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Chartres


M'enfin !!!
Ils connaissent pas les recherches google par image !?
Google Triche

D'ailleurs si vous regardez bien je suis sur la photo, et j'ai même levé la pa-patte sur la cathédrale ce jour là


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2017)

C'est bientôt la rentrée… Donc, petit rappel des règles – parce que certains n'ont pas profité des vacances pour réviser !

On poste une photo par jour. Seules les images dont on détient les droits d'usages sont autorisées. Celles-ci doivent tenir dans 800 × 800 px pour 300 Ko maximum.

Dans la mesure du possible, on évite les séries. Disons que si on a une série sous le coude, il faut trouver une fréquence de postage qui n'engendre pas un succession en cascade de clichés à la même saveur. Sauf bien sûr s'il s'agit de répondre par l'image au visuel d'un autre posteur.

Lorsqu'on cite un message, on prend soin de supprimer l'image pour ne pas surcharger l'affichage, quitte à garder le lien texte pointant vers l'image ou remplacer le visuel par un vocable explicite. De toute façon, l'auteur verra une alerte indiquant que son message est cité – merci XF.

Enfin, on reste courtois même si l'on se sent piqué au vif par une remarque acerbe.

D'ici là – la rentrée pour ceux qui ne suivent déjà plus – nous restons à votre disposition pour toute remarque complémentaire.


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Disons que si on a une série sous le coude, il faut trouver une fréquence de postage qui n'engendre pas un succession en cascade de clichés à la même saveur. Sauf bien sûr s'il s'agit de répondre par l'image au visuel d'un autre posteur.



Ça a une saveur la bière ? 



> D'ici là – la rentrée pour ceux qui ne suivent déjà plus – nous restons à votre disposition pour toute remarque complémentaire.



On a carte blanche jusqu'à la rentrée ?!





_Mur de l'Atlantique, Guernesey _​


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2017)

flotow a dit:


> On a carte blanche jusqu'à la rentrée ?!


Tout de suite…
Disons plutôt qu'on a jusqu'à la rentrée pour reprendre de bonnes habitudes !?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Ça a une saveur la bière ?


Dans la phrase sur les séries, il faut retenir le terme _fréquence_ et non _saveur_, banane !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2017)

Par temps estival, l'affichage réitéré d'un verre de bière en gros plan, le verre embué de condensation, incite à rapprocher le front de l'écran pour sentir le froid du contact. Ra-fraî-chis-sant !


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans la phrase sur les séries, il faut retenir le terme _fréquence_ et non _saveur_, banane !





macomaniac a dit:


> Par temps estival, l'affichage réitéré d'un verre de bière en gros plan, le verre embué de condensation, incite à rapprocher le front de l'écran pour sentir le froid du contact. Ra-fraî-chis-sant !



@macomaniac : fan de la biere a la banane ?


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Chartres


M..., je le savais 
(restons courtois)



aCLR a dit:


> On poste une photo par jour. Seules les images dont on détient les droits d'usages sont autorisées. Celles-ci doivent tenir dans 800 × 800 px pour 300 Ko maximum.
> Enfin, on reste courtois même si l'on se sent piqué au vif par une remarque acerbe.
> D'ici là – la rentrée pour ceux qui ne suivent déjà plus – nous restons à votre disposition pour toute remarque complémentaire.


Dans la mesure où un contrôle automatisé des formats d'images a été mis en place (mais les *gras* ne t'ont peut-être pas mis au courant ), une harmonisation valable pour tous les fils de discussion serait peut-être la bienvenue ? 

Et pour ce qui est de la bière, je plaisantais, cela va sans le dire, mais peut-être encore mieux en le disant. 
A consommer avec modération. Il est vrai que je n'en bois pas beaucoup. Mais, comme disait Bernard Dimey, "tant pis si vous n'aimez pas ça, mais n'en dégoutez pas les autres !".


----------



## Luc G (29 Août 2017)

Un petit bonjour en passant avec Marc Ducret aux musicales de l'Agly (un tout petit festival qui est un grand festival question musique et question convivialité) dans un petit village du Fenouillèdes.

PS. La cathédrale de Mende et le parvis ont bien quelques airs de ressemblance avec la photo de Jura39 mais ce n'est pas celle-là (c'est évidemment mieux à Mende puisqu'en Lozère )


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2017)

​


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mille milliards de mille sabords !!!​


Phylactère du cap'taine :

Si même les types en charge de réaliser les plaques de rues reproduisent des erreurs typographiques, comment voulez-vous que les passants les écrivissent correctement, hein ?!

Révision (bis)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2017)

​


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Dans la mesure où un contrôle automatisé des formats d'images a été mis en place (mais les *gras* ne t'ont peut-être pas mis au courant ), une harmonisation valable pour tous les fils de discussion serait peut-être la bienvenue ?


J'en causerai avec Anthony à la rentrée. Même si je préfère qu'on fasse l'effort de se plier aux règles établies de longue date. Ça n'est quand même pas si compliqué à retenir, et évite de tomber dans la facilité d'un processus d'automatisation.


> Et pour ce qui est de la bière, je plaisantais, cela va sans le dire, mais peut-être encore mieux en le disant.


Je vais répondre sur ton post, vu que plusieurs d'entre vous se focalisent sur les godets de *Toum'*, mais il n'y a rien de personnel dans cette réponse. Pis ça m'évite de répondre à cette patate de *flotow*, ho ho ho.
Le rappel des règles concerne tout le monde mais ne vise personne en particulier. C'est un constat exprimé à un instant t mais il suffit de remonter les pages de ce fil pour apercevoir d'autres écarts volontairement laissé en l'état, période estivale oblige.


> Mais, comme disait Bernard Dimey, "tant pis si vous n'aimez pas ça, mais n'en dégoutez pas les autres !".


Une expression qu'on peut mettre à toutes les sauces !


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2017)

_La plus belle plage du monde !_​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> vu que plusieurs d'entre vous se focalisent sur les godets de *Toum'*



Je jure de ne pas faire de série avec les petites fleurs 





​


----------



## pouppinou (30 Août 2017)

SMOOTHIE SMOOTHIE
- banane, myrtille, framboise, fraise, citron vert -





J'ai orienté la paille pour que vous puissiez en prendre une gorgée chacun.
Alors il est bon mon smoothie ? ​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2017)

​


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je jure de ne pas faire de série avec les petites fleurs


Taka alterner : petite fleur, mousse bokeh, bateau, petite fleur, mousse bokeh, bateau, ...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> bateau





​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2017)

_Amerigo Vespucci, Lisbonne_​
@FULLCRUM : c'est une photo par jour. le chef il va arriver, et PAF, comme @boninmi , ta photo va disparaitre !

@Toum'aï : sympa ton bateau


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2017)

Il est vraiment magnifique ce navire, ça a du être une superbe expérience que de le construire ...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2017)

Une petite dernière pour la route, par Jupiler !
Bar de L'escadrille, Port-Joinville, île d'Yeu



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Il est vraiment magnifique ce navire, ça a du être une superbe expérience que de le construire ...



Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois (il vient régulièrement à Bordeaux) et je confirme : magnifique navire et sacré expérience que cela doit être de le construire.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2017)

@FULLCRUM : les consignes du portfolio sont par là 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi je m'obstine à dire _règles_ !?
Sûrement mon cycle menstruel qui me joue des tours…


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Septembre 2017)

@aCLR,

Je ne connais pas les dates de tes début de cycles !!! lol

Nous sérieusement, excuse moi je ne fais pas assez attention.


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> @FULLCRUM : les consignes du portfolio sont par là
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi je m'obstine à dire _règles_ !?
> Sûrement mon cycle menstruel qui me joue des tours…


Quand même, un bon contrôle automatisé t'éviterait d'avoir à intervenir fastidieusement sur des questions de taille .
Compter jusqu'à 800, l'informatique sait faire. Ça te permettrait de te concentrer sur le contrôle de tes menstrues.


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Quand même, un bon contrôle automatisé t'éviterait d'avoir à intervenir fastidieusement sur des questions de taille .
> Compter jusqu'à 800, l'informatique sait faire.


À priori, compter jusqu'à 300 voire 800, l'humain sait aussi le faire.

Sinon, j'ai repensé à ton histoire d'automatisation.

Sur un forum informatique, modérer un espace de création cela peut être vu comme une mise au placard. Genre, tu veux être modo chez les _macusers_ mais t'as pas les compétences pour, donc on te refile le forum d'expression. Tu ne croiseras aucune ligne de code ni aucun terme de _geek_. Mais tu verras du pays depuis ton poste à responsabilités.

Donc, si les *mib* mettent en place une automatisation des conditions de postage bien chiadée*, que me restera-t-il, hormis suivre des sujets comme un simple posteur depuis mon bureau, hein ?

*Empêcher l'ajout d'image supérieure à 800 × 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ajouter un compteur pour limiter l'envoi d'images par tranche de 24 heures.
Empêcher les citations incluant une image.
Remplacer les interjections, les jurons et toutes remarques désobligeantes par des astérisques.
Déplacer automatiquement les messages non-conformes.
Punir automatiquement les contrevenants.
Etc.


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc, si les *mib* mettent en place une automatisation des conditions de postage bien chiadée*, que me restera-t-il, hormis suivre des sujets comme un simple posteur depuis mon bureau, hein ?


Un boulot de retraité. 
Ah, je vois, tu vises un poste de conseiller à l'Elysée ... 
Bon, je sors ... C'était de l'humour, hein ? (d'accord, d'accord, mauvais, mauvais ).


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Septembre 2017)

C'est comme sur la route, faudrait un béret derrière tout le monde. 

C'était une faute d'inattention m'sieur ... 

Du coup j'ai mis " la " dans mes favoris !!


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Un boulot de retraité.
> Ah, je vois, tu vises un poste de conseiller à l'Elysée ...
> Bon, je sors ... C'était de l'humour, hein ? (d'accord, d'accord, mauvais, mauvais ).


Oui très mauvais ! Car l'Élysée est certainement _le bâtiment public_ au plus faible taux de pantouflards !


FULLCRUM a dit:


> C'est comme sur la route, faudrait un béret derrière tout le monde.


Tu ne préfères pas un képi ?! Le béret c'était bon pour l'ancien bloc de l'Est…


> Du coup j'ai mis " la " dans mes favoris !!


Donc, au prochain écart c'est le ban ! :sarcasm:


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> si les *mib* mettent en place une automatisation des conditions de postage bien chiadée*, que me restera-t-il, hormis suivre des sujets comme un simple posteur depuis mon bureau, hein ?



il s'en déduit qu'*a*upla*C*ard*L*e*R*elaps n'apprécie rien tant que se trouver testé dans ses prérogatives d'Hamster Jovial par les incartades de louveteaux farceurs. Ceux qui alignent les clichés de bock (eh !) ou ceux qui repeignent les murs avec des fresques géantes. Tiens ! ça fait un moment que j'ai envie de _citer_ une photo pour graver à son pied des lignes de décodage pleines de termes abscons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2017)

Place a la photo 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2017)

Est-ce un plus bel instant pour ce chien ou bien s'est-il fait écraser par ce bloc de pierre lors d'un tremblement de terre ?
Je m'approche et entend d'horribles bruits de crrroc, crrrrocck.
Brrr, je ne voudrais pas être à la place de la proie qui se fait dévorer là-dessous...





Rassasié, le chien ressort repu de sous la pierre et me regarde étonné.
Quelques secondes avant que j'ose regarder dessous et j'aperçois une gamelle de croquette qu'une bonne âme rempli régulièrement pour ce toutou visiblement SDF, un bon instant pour lui, donc. ​


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2017)

_Ghent_​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## pouppinou (3 Septembre 2017)

On ne pouvait vraiment pas rater l'émission "Une vie de chiot" sur France 5 !





​


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2017)

L'un de mes plus beaux instants…

Contempler les claies de séchage après une séance d'impression deux couleurs sur 480 feuilles.
Se dire qu'il faudra remettre ça le lendemain pour le verso, le surlendemain pour une nouvelle passe en deux couleurs sur ce même recto, et le jour suivant sur le verso. Estimer le temps passé à rouler ces feuilles. Calculer le temps restant avant de glisser ce beau paquet d'impressions sous la presse pour débosser les reliefs d'impression. Rêver qu'un jour, cette presse sera à percussion*…









*B, ta démonstration m'obsède encore !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2017)

Et là le capitaine cria : "Je suis le roi du monde" 
Un bel instant pour le capitaine... 





Non tu est seulement le maître après Dieu ​


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non tu es seulement le maître après Dieu


Merci pour cet élogieux compliment !


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2017)

Maitre après dieu ET après l'angelot dodu.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2017)

Une petite entorse à ma règle dans ma série 





PS : chez ma jolie voisine d'en face (La Chign'Øle) ​


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2017)

_Veterans Memorial Park, Little Duck Key, Florida Keys_​


----------



## lmmm (9 Septembre 2017)




----------



## SirDeck (9 Septembre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## lmmm (11 Septembre 2017)




----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2017)

_Olympiadorf_​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> _Olympiadorf_​



Superbe


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Superbe


le chef a dit "faut pas citer les photos !!"


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> le chef a dit "faut pas citer les photos !!"


L'adage « dites ce que je fais mais ne faites pas ce que je dis » à ces adeptes…


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## peyret (14 Septembre 2017)

J'aime surtout le contenu...


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2017)

​@Jura39 : quelle main de vieux !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> ​@Jura39 : quelle main de vieux !



Oui mais une main de fée


----------



## SirDeck (17 Septembre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2017)

Le vélo qui faisait la sieste



​


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Brrrr !



Nan, pas déjà ?​


----------



## Fullcrum (20 Septembre 2017)

Bon sang t'habite où !! lol


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2017)

Notre ami SirDeck vous dirait mieux que moi qu'il aime à laisser reposer – pour ne pas dire mariner – ses clichés dans la mémoire flash ou sur les pistes d'un hard drive avant le post-traitement.

Il n'est donc pas dit que l'image de notre ami Sly54 soit tirée d'une prise de vue de moins de trois semaines.

À moins que… L'hiver s'annonce rude !!


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> À moins que… L'hiver s'annonce rude !!


en passant par la Lorraine (avec leurs sabots - ho ! ho ! ho !) les estivants qui entrent en Meurthe-et-Moselle pour aller s'ébattre à Nancy-sur-Plage > découvrent les rigueurs du Grand-Est...


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2017)

Winter is coming comme disait l'autre


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Il n'est donc pas dit que l'image de notre ami Sly54 soit tirée d'une prise de vue de moins de trois semaines.





macomaniac a dit:


> en passant par la Lorraine (avec leurs sabots - ho ! ho ! ho !) les estivants qui entrent en Meurthe-et-Moselle pour aller s'ébattre à Nancy-sur-Plage > découvrent les rigueurs du Grand-Est...



Damned !
Je suis demasqued !


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2017)

Ici ça fait deux jours qu'il neige (un peu) vers les 1700 m !
Mais il faut dire que c'est le grand grand Est


----------



## pouppinou (21 Septembre 2017)

*Photo de mon iCloud saturé à 85%*




Va falloir que je rachète de l'Espace ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2017)

160 LUX BDX


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2017)

yvos a dit:


> Mec assis sur le ballast



Belle tof', mais c'est pas la peine de poser trop grand...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2017)

En Arabie-Saoudite, les femmes vont bientôt avoir le droit de conduire une voiture





Mais au fait, l'Arabie c'est où dites ?
Par là mec... ​


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2017)

Mes vacances Bretonnes en septembre


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2017)

81 petits voiliers de 6,50 m viennent de quitter La Rochelle direction la Martinique via les Canaries



​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2017)

.






.​


----------



## OlivierGrow (5 Octobre 2017)

Photo prise pendant une sortie running à Rieulay (Nord) avec un iPhone 8 Plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2017)

Mont St Michel. la photo (iPhone 6) est en couleur​


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2017)

_Llechwedd Slate Caverns_​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> _Llechwedd Slate Caverns_​



Superbe photo 

Une explication sur cette photo?


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Superbe photo
> 
> Une explication sur cette photo?


Ben, c'est dit en dessous où c'est.
Voir ici par exemple.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Ben, c'est dit en dessous où c'est.
> Voir ici par exemple.



On voit le spécialiste des murs en pierre sèche qui rapplique (p.s : c'est de l'ardoise) 

Alors, c'est pris ici : https://goo.gl/maps/W2a7nqjq8252
pendant le quarry explorer tour : https://www.llechwedd-slate-caverns.co.uk/the-tours/the-quarry-explorer

Quelques détails :

Il faisait mauvais (brouillard épais et pluie fine), et la photo est prise en 'altitude'
La photo d'origine est comme la partie haute, peu contrastée car un peu distance.
La partie basse elle, est un peu plus contrasté car plus proche.
Sur lightroom, assombrissement du premier plan et mis en valeur de la pierre plate (expo, ombres, clarté). Il y a aussi eu quelque chose sur le plan intermédiaire (juste devant les hangars) mais je ne me souvient plus.
Il y a eu un peu de grain qui a été ajouté sur l'ensemble de la photo
C'est du N&B, mais l'original l'était déjà presque 
Le recadrage n'a pas été facile, pour avoir le bon équilibre entre les trois plans, la pierre et les deux hangars (qui continuent sur la droite avec les poteaux).
J'ai quelques autres photos avec des maisons (sans toit) prises a quelques metres de là, mais sans premier plan et ça n'a rien donné.


----------



## Fullcrum (8 Octobre 2017)

Voir la pièce jointe 116585


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 116586
> Voir la pièce jointe 116585



en voila une belle photo


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

Luc G a dit:


> Jazzèbre 2015, Brass Mask et plus précisément ici Theon Cross.
> La photo n'est pas prise avec un téléphone portable (je n'en ai pas encore ) mais j'espère que ce n'est pas rédhibitoire pour poster ici
> En tous cas, c'est bien un instant d'un concert.



2015

Ca date ta photo  !! 

pas de jeunesse


----------



## Fullcrum (8 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> en voila une belle photo


Jurassien jusqu'au bout !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Octobre 2017)

Salut

Un ciel de beauté sur l'ile du même nom :


----------



## pouppinou (12 Octobre 2017)

*FULL MOON
( dit le bilboquet )



*​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2017)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (12 Octobre 2017)

​


pouppinou a dit:


> *FULL MOON
> ( dit le bilboquet )
> 
> 
> ...



Oui bah c'est pour ça que je poste à 3 heures du mat ...


----------



## pouppinou (13 Octobre 2017)

*Trouvé dans une malle d'un grenier d'une vieille bâtisse abandonnée.
La Lune ne serait-elle pas tout simplement la 3ème Etoile Noire (Death Stars) en construction ?!
Nous cacherait-on des choses ?




 
*​


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2017)

Bon les enfants, je vous rappelle une nouvelle fois les règles du jeu du partage des images sur le portfolio :


 UNE image par 24 heures
 UN format maximum de 800 × 800 px et 300 Ko
 PAS de citation d'image
 SE tenir à carreau dans les échanges

Et le premier qui me dit que la notion même de règles est incompatible avec le flux de liberté offert par l'internet, je l'avoine…


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> *Trouvé dans une malle d'un grenier d'une vieille bâtisse abandonnée.
> La Lune ne serait-elle pas tout simplement la 3ème Etoile Noire (Death Stars) en construction ?!
> Nous cacherait-on des choses ?
> 
> ...



Et donc, l'image de ton plus bel instant, c'est à nous de l'imaginer d'après les quelques mots dont tu nous fait part pour situer le lieu de la trouvaille. Ou faut-il qu'on s'imprègne d'un quelconque élément science-fictionnel pour ressentir ton sentiment à ce moment-là ? À moins que ton kif se soit l'archivage de vieilleries imprimées, après tout numériser un document peut aussi faire partie de nos plus beaux instants. Nan, vraiment, je ne comprends pas ce qui t'as poussé à poster cette lune, qui n'est pas de ton cru, ici.


----------



## pouppinou (13 Octobre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Et donc, l'image de ton plus bel instant, c'est à nous de l'imaginer d'après les quelques mots dont tu nous fait part pour situer le lieu de la trouvaille. Ou faut-il qu'on s'imprègne d'un quelconque élément science-fictionnel pour ressentir ton sentiment à ce moment-là ? À moins que ton kif se soit l'archivage de vieilleries imprimées, après tout numériser un document peut aussi faire partie de nos plus beaux instants. Nan, vraiment, je ne comprends pas ce qui t'as poussé à poster cette lune, qui n'est pas de ton cru, ici.


Bonjour @aCLR
J'essaie de toujours respecter les us et coutumes d'où je suis. Et si je faute en général c'est par mauvaise connaissance ou interprétation, en tout cas rarement volontairement. Et là je ne comprend pas exactement ce qui m'est reproché (mais je n'ai pas forcément besoin de comprendre, je ne suis pas "chez moi" et si tu veux retirer mon post pour quelque raison que ce soit j'en ferai contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur).
La taille et le poids sont respecté. Le délais de une par jour aussi. Je mets en général un titre (humoristique, jeu de mot, titre simple, émotionnel...) ou quelques mots pour être dans "l'ambiance", "l'émotion" de la photo.
Là en l'occurrence les 2 dernières photos misent en ligne sont bien les miennes (d'ailleurs c'est une seule et même photo de pleine Lune). La seconde est très retravaillée et en la retravaillant de la sorte m'est apparu au fur et à mesure que je la travaillais, l'apparence de l'Etoile Noir de la Saga Star Wars (d'ailleurs j'ai vu après sur internet que je n'étais pas seul à avoir eu cette vision). Je l'ai retravaillé avec Photoshop / Alien Skin Eposure 7 / Color Focus / Sharpen - Moderate Radius - 75 (modifié au niveau couleur N&B, couleur filtre et saturation, courbe de teinte, overlay (d'où l'impression de vieille photo usée par le temps) et focus).
Donc c'est bien ma photo qui n'a pas du tout été trouvée dans une malle d'un grenier d'une maison abandonnée, mais si tu y as cru c'est que j'ai bien réussi mon effet en te mettant dans "l'ambiance"


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2017)

Ca commence a devenir complique portfolio, si en plus il faut justifier son commentaire 
Moi, je laisse se role a @macomaniac :O




_Eclipse partielle de Lune, 7 aout 2017
(c'etait plus marque au leve de lune... mais j'etais trop occupe a jeter des gallets dans l'eau :-D)_​


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> Donc c'est bien ma photo qui n'a pas du tout été trouvée dans une malle d'un grenier d'une maison abandonnée, mais si tu y as cru c'est que j'ai bien réussi mon effet en te mettant dans "l'ambiance"


D'accord, je me le note pour la prochaine fois. Ne pas tenir compte de l'illustration verbale dans les posts de pouppinou, les images sont bien de lui. 



flotow a dit:


> Ca commence a devenir complique portfolio, si en plus il faut justifier son commentaire


Que veux-tu ma caille, je me suis fait avoir comme un bleu !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2017)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (15 Octobre 2017)

@Jura39 , non ce n'est pas la truite bleu ...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2017)




----------



## SirDeck (22 Octobre 2017)

.






.​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2017)

​


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2017)




----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2017)

_A la fois très mignon (voir une mère apprendre (?) à son enfant comment se balancer) et très triste…_
_…qu'ont-ils fait pour vivre dans une boite de béton (avec un tout petit parc derrière) ?_​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2017)




----------



## aCLR (28 Octobre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> _très triste…_
> _…qu'ont-ils fait pour vivre dans une boite de béton (avec un tout petit parc derrière) ?_


À la question, qu'est-ce que tu veux faire quand tu seras grand, j'ai entendu un enfant répondre, je serais « zoolier ».
Ça cause tellement plus que gardien de zoo ou auxiliaire de santé animalière…
Les enfants sont formidables !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> À la question, qu'est-ce que tu veux faire quand tu seras grand, j'ai entendu un enfant répondre, je serais « zoolier ».
> Ça cause tellement plus que gardien de zoo ou auxiliaire de santé animalière…
> Les enfants sont formidables !



pas toujours


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vallon-pont-d'arc


Je me suis baigné là y a une dizaine d'années


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2017)

Un peu plus haut sur la rivière:


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> pas toujours


On pourrait en parler des heures, sauf qu'ici ça serait plus que hors-sujet. Mais j'insiste, les enfants sont formidables


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2017)

Zoolier ça sonne un peu comme geôlier... non ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Zoolier ça sonne un peu comme geôlier... non ?


C'est z'oliment dit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2017)




----------



## pouppinou (4 Novembre 2017)

PERLE DE LUNE
*



*​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2017)

Il faut que je vous parle de cette œuvre qui s'appelle _L'été_... Mais je ne sais plus de qui c'est, peut-être Moore.



​Je suis originaire du Havre. À la fin des années 90, la ville a fait l'acquisition de cette statue et l'a fait placer devant le terminal des ferries arrivant de Southampton (GB). C'était donc la première chose que voyaient nos amis british en débarquant du bateau.
Il se trouve que nos prudes voisins d'outre Manche se plaignaient d'y voir un entre jambes féminin un peu trop suggestif ce qui amena les autorités municipales à déplacer _L'été_ sur une des plus belle avenue du centre ville (Foch pour ceux qui connaissent).
Au même moment, le journal local a fait un papier expliquant ce fait en demandant leur avis aux Havrais. Il se trouve que _L'été_ se trouvait sur le trajet vers mon travail et que je la voyait deux fois par jour, inutile de vous dire le plaisir que je prenait à aller au taf.
J'ai répondu à la demande du journal et ils l'ont publié. Ma notoriété a rapidement augmenté, surtout au boulot. Je viens de retourner au Havre et elle y est toujours...
Y a des bandaisons qui sont inexprimables...


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a des bandaisons qui sont inexprimables...


J'espère que tu ne l'as pas agressée sexuellement.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2017)

Uniquement avec mon gros zoom...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2017)

Gros zoom qui, de pendouillant vers le bas, se tend en avant pour la prise : tout un symbole, qui mériterait une photographie.

Le sujet, quant à elle, demeure de marbre - que dis-je ? de bronze.


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il faut que je vous parle de cette œuvre qui s'appelle _L'été_... Mais je ne sais plus de qui c'est, peut-être Moore.


Sûrement pas Henry !   (mais plutôt Bernard Mougin)


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> mais plutôt Bernard Mougin



Merci, je me suis emmêlé les crayons parce qu'à la même époque y a eu une expo Moore à Niemeyer en extérieur...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2017)

Pano des bateaux de la transat JV avant le départ



​


----------



## flotow (6 Novembre 2017)

Tu sors pour le départ ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2017)

Non, je suis rentré chez moi sur mon île à 600 km du Havre, donc vu à la télé hier.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2017)

c'est peut être la statue qui a donné des idées au skipper en GAV pour agression sexuelle


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2017)

Kavala Grèce


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2017)

*@ Powerdom, *va voir au labo...*https://forums.macg.co/members/powerdom.2909/*


----------



## SirDeck (15 Novembre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2017)

Elle se change chez vous la photo de @SirDeck ? Parce que ici, non ! Je suis sur iPad et sans blogueur de pub.


----------



## boninmi (16 Novembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Elle se *change* chez vous la photo de @SirDeck ? Parce que ici, non ! Je suis sur iPad et sans blogueur de pub.


Chez moi elle se charge. Par contre elle reste inchangée. 
(iMac, OS 10.7.5)


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Elle se change chez vous la photo de @SirDeck ? Parce que ici, non ! Je suis sur iPad et sans blogueur de pub.




les blogueurs de pub, il faudrait les bloquer


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Elle se change chez vous la photo de @SirDeck ? Parce que ici, non ! Je suis sur iPad et sans blogueur de pub.


Aucun problème de visibilité sous iMac et j'ai uBlock.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun problème de visibilité sous iMac et j'ai uBlock.



Idem


----------



## pouppinou (18 Novembre 2017)

_On peut regarder le passé mais n'est visible que le présent. Quant à l'avenir, il ne se dévoile qu'en y allant.
Et la beauté de la vie se résume aux __couleurs que chacun y apportera._​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Première Neige dans le Jura



​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2017)

Waouuuuu !



​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2017)

​


----------



## pouppinou (1 Décembre 2017)

Nuage de Vinci


----------



## pouppinou (2 Décembre 2017)

Lumière d'Automne




_Il l’invite comme à chaque fois à venir se promener avec lui. Et comme d’habitude ils ne se tiendront pas la main, il ne se regarderont pas, ils seront ensemble sans ce voir, jamais. Il se penchera sur elle un peu plus qu’à l’accoutumée en lui demandant de s’allonger sous la lumière d’Automne. Ces amants ne peuvent exister l’un sans l’autre et pourtant ils sont voués à ne jamais s’embrasser, ne jamais s’enlacer. Mais leur Histoire est l’une des plus belles des histoires d’amour à nos yeux._

... je vous laisse deviner qui sont ces amants sur la photo ...​


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2017)

Si, ils se donnent la main sous la table, tu n'imagines pas la puissance du système racinaire


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2017)




----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> ... je vous laisse deviner qui sont ces amants sur la photo ...​



Il est où le deuxième poteau électrique ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2017)

Lac de Vouglans (Jura) 
Hier fin d'après midi



​


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> couleurs naturelles ?


T'aurais pas dérapé sur le curseur 'saturation', des fois ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais pas dérapé sur le curseur 'saturation', des fois ?


gnagnagna…


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> gnagnagna…



Un bel instant éternel ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

À Nancy l'herbe est plus verte et le soleil plus luisant (c'est bien connu).


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> le soleil plus luisant (c'est bien connu).



non c'est le vert qui est plus luisant

je sors....


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Macounette (6 Décembre 2017)

J'adore la saison froide pour ses couchers de soleil flamboyants. Sans filtre


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Macounette (9 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (14 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2017)

Han Solo 

Non,

le passe murailles


----------



## pouppinou (15 Décembre 2017)

Non l'être humain (l'humanité) ...
... droit dans le mur.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2017)

Coucher de soleil sur Sài Gòn, avant un gros orage...​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (16 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> le passe murailles



Exact ! Marcel Aymé


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2017)

Je l'aime bien, cet iPhone X.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2017)

@Macounette

C'est ou ?

Superbe


----------



## Fullcrum (17 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ou ?



Route 66


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2017)

Fargo ?-


----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Fargo ?-


Presque ! La météo y est similaire en tout cas. C'est la campagne vaudoise où les autochtones rappellent parfois les personnages de Fargo.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est la campagne vaudoise où les autochtones rappellent parfois les personnages de Fargo.



Hou là là ! - ça craint donc tant que ça ?

Moi qui m'imaginais, à me promener en rêve vers Vevey et ces autres coins, qu'en chaque Vaudois se profilait un Jean-Jacques et en chaque vaudoise une Madame de Warrens :

Aujourd’hui jour de Pâques fleuries, il y a précisément cinquante ans de ma premiere connoissance avec Madame de _Warens._ Elle avoit vingt-huit ans alors, étant née avec le siecle. Je n’en avois pas encore dix-sept, & mon tempérament naissant, mais que j’ignorois encore, donnoit une nouvelle chaleur à un cœur naturellement plein de vie. S’il n’étoit pas étonnant qu’elle conçût de la bienveillance pour un jeune homme vif, mais doux & modeste, d’une figure assez agréable, il l’étoit encore moins qu’une femme charmante, pleine d’esprit & de graces, m’inspirât avec la reconnoissance, des sentimens plus tendres que je n’en distinguois pas. Mais ce qui est moins ordinaire, est que ce premier moment décida de moi pour toute ma vie, & produisit par un enchaînement inévitable le destin du reste de mes jours.​
C'est donc sur des vendeurs de voitures roux en pleine fuite en avant dans le mensonge et sur des fliquettes enceintes jusqu'aux yeux vautrées dans l'ordinaire que je vais tomber ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ou ?



C'est trop grand...


----------



## Macounette (18 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hou là là ! - ça craint donc tant que ça ?
> 
> Moi qui m'imaginais, à me promener en rêve vers Vevey et ces autres coins, qu'en chaque Vaudois se profilait un Jean-Jacques et en chaque vaudoise une Madame de Warrens (...)


Ah, mais attention, il y a Vaudois et Vaudois ! Le canton de Vaud est un des plus grands de Suisse; et en tant que tel, il y existe une diversité assez remarquable de paysages et donc de caractères. Vevey et environs représentent la douce Riviera des siècles passés, entre Jean-Jacques le Genevois et (bien plus tard) Sissi qui y recherchaient la douceur du climat conjuguée avec la majesté des Alpes.

La campagne vaudoise où j'habite, par contre, se trouve dans une région à forte composante agricole qui s'étend du Nord de Lausanne jusqu'à Yverdon et la région des Trois Lacs, au pied du Jura, et qu'on appelle le "Gros-de-Vaud". La région est formée de plusieurs villages n'excédant que très rarement 2000 habitants. Les villages suivent une structure typiquement agraire (mais pour autant qu'ils soient situés à proximité d'une ville, ils sont devenus des cités dortoir).

Dans cette grande (mais pas morne) plaine qu'on appelle le plateau suisse, bordée par une très vaste forêt (le massif forestier du Jorat), les hivers sont rudes, balayés en alternance par des vents contraires, et notamment la bise, ce vent glacial du nord-est. Ainsi on retrouve parmi ses autochtones, durcis par un climat parfois peu accueillant, ce caractère paysan renfermé mais pas méchant. En pratique, on est loin de Fargo, fort heureusement.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Ah, mais attention, il y a Vaudois et Vaudois ! Le canton de Vaud est un des plus grands de Suisse; et en tant que tel, il y existe une diversité assez remarquable de paysages et donc de caractères. Vevey et environs représentent la douce Riviera des siècles passés, entre Jean-Jacques le Genevois et (bien plus tard) Sissi qui y recherchaient la douceur du climat conjuguée avec la majesté des Alpes.
> 
> La campagne vaudoise où j'habite, par contre, se trouve dans une région à forte composante agricole qui s'étend du Nord de Lausanne jusqu'à Yverdon et la région des Trois Lacs, au pied du Jura, et qu'on appelle le "Gros-de-Vaud". La région est formée de plusieurs villages n'excédant que très rarement 2000 habitants. Les villages suivent une structure typiquement agraire (mais pour autant qu'ils soient situés à proximité d'une ville, ils sont devenus des cités dortoir).
> 
> Dans cette grande (mais pas morne) plaine qu'on appelle le plateau suisse, entrecoupée par une très vaste forêt (la plus grande forêt du plateau, appellée aussi forêt du Jorat), les hivers sont rudes, balayés en alternance par des vents contraires, et notamment la bise, ce vent glacial du nord-est. Ainsi on retrouve parmi ses autochtones, durcis par un climat parfois peu accueillant, ce caractère paysan renfermé mais pas méchant. En pratique, on est loin de Fargo, fort heureusement.



C'est joliment dit


----------



## Macounette (18 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est joliment dit


Merci ! Je me suis appliquée exprès pour @macomaniac qui le mérite bien .


----------



## PJG (18 Décembre 2017)

Novembre 2017. Chèvrerie dans l'Aveyron.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2017)

Joyeux Noël 



​


----------



## aCLR (18 Décembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Je l'aime bien, cet iPhone X.
> 
> "Direction Fargo…"



iPhone ou pas, merci de partager des images de 800 × 800 px maxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii…mum.


----------



## marenostrum (18 Décembre 2017)

mode portrait, iPhone X


----------



## Fullcrum (18 Décembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> La campagne vaudoise où j'habite, par contre, se trouve dans une région à forte composante agricole qui s'étend du Nord de Lausanne jusqu'à Yverdon et la région des Trois Lacs, au pied du Jura, et qu'on appelle le "Gros-de-Vaud". La région est formée de plusieurs villages n'excédant que très rarement 2000 habitants. Les villages suivent une structure typiquement agraire (mais pour autant qu'ils soient situés à proximité d'une ville, ils sont devenus des cités dortoir).



Le Jura suisse quoi


----------



## Macounette (19 Décembre 2017)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Le Jura suisse quoi


Pas tout à fait ! mais presque


----------



## Macounette (19 Décembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> iPhone ou pas, merci de partager des images de 800 × 800 px maxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii…mum.


Oops ! mes confuses.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Macounette (19 Décembre 2017)

marenostrum a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 118501
> 
> 
> mode portrait, iPhone X


Superbe !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Dans cette grande (mais pas morne) plaine qu'on appelle le plateau suisse, bordée par une très vaste forêt (le massif forestier du Jorat), les hivers sont rudes, balayés en alternance par des vents contraires, et notamment la bise, ce vent glacial du nord-est.



Est-ce que c'est une région de cultures ou d'élevage (ou les deux) ? - Et est-ce qu'il est d'usage d'utiliser des arbres ou des haies pour faire pare-vent aux habitations rurales ?



Macounette a dit:


> on retrouve parmi ses autochtones, durcis par un climat parfois peu accueillant, ce caractère paysan renfermé mais pas méchant.



Ah ! on retrouve ici Jean-Jacques. Sous l'effet de glaciations, les hommes auraient quitté la condition d'errants solitaires dans la grande Forêt Originelle pour s'assembler en « attroupements forcés ». Dans cette nouvelle condition intermédaire, le fatal « esprit de comparaison » amenant à s'encoquiller dans une carapace d'amour-propre se trouverait tempéré par les sentiments de sociabilité : la compassion, l'amour [les fêtes et les bals champêtres, un langage exprimant davantage les sentiments que les idées etc.].

Oui : sous une double écorce (le cuir tanné par les frimas et la réserve paysanne précautionneuse) gît l'aubier tendre de la compassion et court la sève de l'innocence naturelle. Un Bon Sauvage se dissimule sous l'habit de Suisse du Vaudois de Gros-de-Vaud-


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2017)

Marché flottant de Cái Răng (Cần Thơ)​
J'avais deja pris plusieurs photos d'elle juste avant, et lorsqu'elle est partie, j'en ai fait de nouvelles... et c'est pour ca qu'elle rigole


----------



## ScapO (20 Décembre 2017)




----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2017)

'tin, un piercing de mur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, un piercing de mur



Manque plus que les tatouages (tags).


----------



## Macounette (20 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que c'est une région de cultures ou d'élevage (ou les deux) ? - Et est-ce qu'il est d'usage d'utiliser des arbres ou des haies pour faire pare-vent aux habitations rurales ?


Selon les endroits, oui, même si ce n'est pas très fréquent. Les haies, on les voit beaucoup en hiver, placées en bordure des champs, pour éviter ou minimiser les congères sur les routes.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2017)

Ca jacasse plus que ca ne post de photo sur ce topic


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca jacasse plus que ca ne post de photo sur ce topic



Et ça continue ! (tant que l'*a*dministrateur *C*orrigeant *L*es *R*esquilles n'y voit pas de débordement de taille)​


flotow a dit:


> J'avais deja pris plusieurs photos d'elle juste *avant*, et *lorsqu'elle est partie*, j'en ai fait de nouvelles...



Paysage avec figures absentes ou photographie d'absence ?​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2017)

Livraison de la canne à sucre, Distillerie Damoiseau, Le Moule, Guadeloupe.





en 1993​


----------



## PJG (20 Décembre 2017)

*
Attention, choisissez un hébergeur d'images fiable.*
Moi j'ai perdu toutes mes images sur un autre forum avec http://imagik.fr.
Maintenant, elles sont hébergées sur une page perso de Free.
Une rubrique avec des points d'interrogation à la place de vos belles photos, c'est moche.​


​


----------



## aCLR (20 Décembre 2017)

Que ça jacasse sur les images, ok. Mais que ça cause technologie informatique, mouais…

Bref, @PJG merci de ton intervention mais ça n'est pas le sujet. À ce titre, petite anecdote, nombre d'entre nous avions un compte dotmac puis mobileme où nous stockions nos images. C'était un service fiable. Seulement quand Apple a abandonné ce service, nombre d'images affichées sur le portfolio sont passées à la trappe…

Donc, fin du HS et retour aux images. Merci


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2017)

Bien Chef


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bien Chef
> _amen_​



Nancy ? 



macomaniac a dit:


> Paysage avec figures absentes ou photographie d'absence ?​



J'ai rien compris


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai rien compris



Si tu fais une photo après qu'une personne présente dans le paysage soit partie : est-ce que c'est toujours un portrait ?


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu fais une photo après qu'une personne présente dans le paysage soit partie : est-ce que c'est toujours un portrait ?


Ah.
Alors la photo que j'ai posté, c'est la photo du départ. Donc avant le départ et pendant le depart, la personne est toujours présente !

Mais effectivement, s'il n'y a plus personne dans le cadre, difficile de faire un portrait...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2017)

Eh c'est repartis

Plus de commentaire  que de photos

Vous pouvez pas associer les deux ?


----------



## PJG (20 Décembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Bref, @PJG merci de ton intervention mais ça n'est pas le sujet.


Pour me faire pardonner, voici une photo prise avec un iPad à Soulac sur Mer.


----------



## pouppinou (21 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu fais une photo après qu'une personne présente dans le paysage soit partie : est-ce que c'est toujours un portrait ?





flotow a dit:


> Ah.
> Alors la photo que j'ai posté, c'est la photo du départ. Donc avant le départ et pendant le depart, la personne est toujours présente !
> 
> Mais effectivement, s'il n'y a plus personne dans le cadre, difficile de faire un portrait...



C'est là où connaitre l'intention du photographe est important.
Car si l'intention du photographe est de montrer la personne partie alors c'est un portrait. Mais si on ne voit pas la personne et que l'on ne connait pas l'intention du photographe alors ce n'est pas un portrait. 

C'est comme quand je photographie l'homme invisible. Si je ne vous dis pas que mon intention était de prendre en photo l'homme invisible alors vous croyez que j'ai pris un paysage, mais si je vous dis que sur la photo j'ai pris l'homme invisible, alors c'est un portrait, celui de l'homme invisible. 

J'ai du paracétamol pour ceux qui veulent 

EDIT : Alors portrait ou pas portrait ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> J'ai du paracétamol pour ceux qui veulent



Le tien est à poil, le mien a conservé quelques vêtements 



​


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2017)

Tu as mis un oreiller sous le t-shirt ?


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Eh c'est repartis
> 
> Plus de commentaire  que de photos
> 
> Vous pouvez pas associer les deux ?


C'est limite a une photo par jour !!!!


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2017)

La cathédrale Saint-Pierre-Saint-Paul-et-Saint-André située à Saint-Claude  



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2017)

Tous ces saints me laissent pantois.


----------



## subsole (21 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Tous ces saints me laissent pantois.


Egalement trois c'est un de trop


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2017)

Nous sommes tous des saints dans le Jura


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2017)

À Bordeaux, c’est Saint-André (cathédrale dont la particularité est d’avoir les cloches dans une tour à part car, le secteur étant monté sur pilotis, si les cloches étaient sur la cathédrale, il y a belle lurette qu’elle se serait effondrée).


----------



## pouppinou (22 Décembre 2017)

Inter canem et lupum




​


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

« _Inter canem et lupum_ » - ce qui se traduit par « _dès potron minet_ » : à l'heure où tous les chats sont gris.


----------



## jmaubert (22 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> « _Inter canem et lupum_ » - ce qui se traduit par « _dès potron minet_ » : à l'heure où tous les chats sont gris.


On peut également dire : " Entre chiens et loups ", expression souvent utilisée pour décrire cette période de la journée ( si je puis dire ) . Cerise sur le gâteau, c'est la traduction exacte de l'expression latine


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2017)

D'où la différence entre les poètes et les pragmatiques... 

ppf



​


----------



## ScapO (22 Décembre 2017)




----------



## PJG (22 Décembre 2017)

Ottawa.
Reflet du Parlement.


----------



## jmaubert (22 Décembre 2017)

ScapO a dit:


> queue·s


C’est à EZE?


----------



## ScapO (22 Décembre 2017)

Slt,
non petite ville ,Sala Comacina sur le lac de Côme...


----------



## jmaubert (22 Décembre 2017)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> non petite ville ,Sala Comacina sur le lac de Côme...


D’accord, merci. Ça a l’air joli !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2017)

Blablablabla


----------



## aCLR (23 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Blablablabla


C'est avec des messages comme ça, posés là comme un rappel à la limitation des échanges sans images, que l'on attire les floodeurs en mal de clavardage. En comparaison avec celui de la page précédente, l'échange ci-dessus reste contenu, même si ce renseignement pouvait être demandé en message privé plutôt qu'en public. Donc, laisse couler ^_^

Par contre, comme @jmaubert est un petit nouveau dans ces lieux, autant rappeler les règles en cours ici.

• On ne cite pas les images.
• On se limite à ne poster qu'une image par jour.
• Les images sont limitées à 300 Ko et 800 × 800 px.
• On tourne sept fois son clavier dans sa bouche avant de clavarder.

Sur ce les ami·e·s, passez de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2017)




----------



## jmaubert (23 Décembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est avec des messages comme ça, posés là comme un rappel à la limitation des échanges sans images, que l'on attire les floodeurs en mal de clavardage. En comparaison avec celui de la page précédente, l'échange ci-dessus reste contenu, même si ce renseignement pouvait être demandé en message privé plutôt qu'en public. Donc, laisse couler ^_^
> 
> Par contre, comme @jmaubert est un petit nouveau dans ces lieux, autant rappeler les règles en cours ici.
> 
> ...


C'est un endroit du forum que je ne connaissais pas( je ne fais que très peu de photos et ne vois pas l'utilité de les partager ). Donc, je ne me suis pas donné le mal de chercher les règles du forum. Je voulais simplement découvrir ce que les autres faisaient ( je suis curieux de nature  et j'aime admirer ce que je ne suis pas capable de faire moi-même ). Mes messages se seraient, de toutes façons, arrêtés là et, un peu de " diplomatie " n'aurait pas été inutile 
Je cesse donc de " clavarder " ( un terme qui m'est inconnu mais dont je devine le sens ) et vous laisse entre vous.
Sans rancune et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous.


----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2017)

C'est vrai ça ressemble à Eze.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2017)




----------



## aCLR (23 Décembre 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> C'est un endroit du forum que je ne connaissais pas( je ne fais que très peu de photos et ne vois pas l'utilité de les partager ). Donc, je ne me suis pas donné le mal de chercher les règles du forum. Je voulais simplement découvrir ce que les autres faisaient ( je suis curieux de nature  et j'aime admirer ce que je ne suis pas capable de faire moi-même ). Mes messages se seraient, de toutes façons, arrêtés là et, un peu de " diplomatie " n'aurait pas été inutile
> Je cesse donc de " clavarder " ( un terme qui m'est inconnu mais dont je devine le sens ) et vous laisse entre vous.
> Sans rancune et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous.


Je ne disais pas ça pour que tu cesses d'intervenir @jmaubert mais juste pour que tu le fasses de la meilleure façon qu'il soit.


----------



## PJG (23 Décembre 2017)

Voici de " l'art plastique ". 
Ottawa.


----------



## lolipale (24 Décembre 2017)

Sète le 24 décembre 2017


----------



## ScapO (24 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Lauange (25 Décembre 2017)




----------



## boninmi (25 Décembre 2017)

Graffiti, Aubenas:


----------



## PJG (25 Décembre 2017)

Aveyron, octobre 2017


----------



## flotow (26 Décembre 2017)

_ca. Weyarn_
_(j'ai retrouvé cette photo aujourd'hui… mais je ne me souviens plus d'où c'est pris )_​


----------



## PJG (26 Décembre 2017)

Québec.


----------



## ScapO (26 Décembre 2017)

Rome Mars 2016


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> La cathédrale Saint-Pierre-Saint-Paul-et-Saint-André située à Saint-Claude





Je passe souvent devant en allant aux Rousses


----------



## PJG (27 Décembre 2017)

Corrèze.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Décembre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2017)

@SirDeck

Une histoire sur cette photo ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> @SirDeck
> 
> Une histoire sur cette photo ?


Attends que @macomaniac passe par là…


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2017)

Euh... je vais prendre une aspirine d'abord


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## boninmi (28 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> @SirDeck
> 
> Une histoire sur cette photo ?


Justement. C'est une photo sans histoire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Décembre 2017)

Mon Allié ...


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2017)

Champagne
Il faisait tellement froid !​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> @SirDeck
> Une histoire sur cette photo ?





boninmi a dit:


> Justement. C'est une photo sans histoire.



Il aura échappé à certains que je poste dans ce fil des productions de « photophones ». J’utilise les App d’Hipstamatic depuis mes premiers essais en 2010. L’idée de ces App est de compenser la nullité de l’appareil photo (on était alors en 2010) en la cachant derrière un aspect carrément raté, en « abîmant » les photos, en s’inspirant des résultats aléatoires d’appareils photos argentiques réputés pour leurs « imperfections », des appareils de type Holga, Lomo, mais aussi collodion humide, Daguerréotypes, etc., des rendus anciens que l’œil a vu et revu et qui l’attire tant il aime ce qu’il connaît déjà.

La première version de l’App. allait même jusqu’à modifier le cadrage de manière aléatoire, fonction impossible pour moi, fonction qu’il était possible de désactiver, fonction que j’ai désactivée.

J’ai commencé à l’utiliser sur iPod Touch et son appareil photo pourri (je n’avais pas de smartphone) et cela m’a beaucoup amusé. Je l’avais toujours avec moi (Mon Fuji x100 n’existait pas encore). Avec, je faisais le contraire de ce que je fais avec le reflex. Je faisais des photos impulsives, sans réflexions ou préméditation. Ce sont des photos qui venaient à moi.

Mais rassurez-vous, je ne l’utilise plus. Une fois qu’Apple n’a plus permis la mise à jour de mon vieil iPod, j’ai continué sur les merveilleux Windows Phones. Mais Microsoft ayant jeté l’éponge et Apple s’obstinant à faire des smartphones qui se foutent du monde, j’utilise un Android. Les App. Hipstamatic n’ont jamais tourné sur Android. Et puis l’appareil photo de mon smartphone du moment est hallucinant de qualité. Mais cela ne vaut pas l’APSC que j’ai maintenant toujours en poche. C’est sans doute la pratique du photophone qui m’a amené à me concentrer un peu plus sur la photo « qui vient à moi », l’imprévisible qui nécessite d’avoir toujours sur soi un appareil. Je lui dois donc beaucoup. Aussi je l’honore en pratiquant toujours la Photophonographie alors même que j’ai le x100 en poche. Je me demande si elle m’apprendra encore des choses.

Donc ne soyez pas rassuré finalement. Un aperçu de mon travail photophone actuel, induit par l’ultra-grand angle du G6 de LG : « On having non head ».

.


.​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il aura échappé à certains que je poste dans ce fil des productions de « photophones ». J’utilise les App d’Hipstamatic depuis mes premiers essais en 2010. L’idée de ces App est de compenser la nullité de l’appareil photo (on était alors en 2010) en la cachant derrière un aspect carrément raté, en « abîmant » les photos, en s’inspirant des résultats aléatoires d’appareils photos argentiques réputés pour leurs « imperfections », des appareils de type Holga, Lomo, mais aussi collodion humide, Daguerréotypes, etc., des rendus anciens que l’œil a vu et revu et qui l’attire tant il aime ce qu’il connaît déjà.
> 
> La première version de l’App. allait même jusqu’à modifier le cadrage de manière aléatoire, fonction impossible pour moi, fonction qu’il était possible de désactiver, fonction que j’ai désactivée.
> 
> ...



Tu es génial

J'aime. ce que tu fais 




C'est quoi la position de ton Mec ?


----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi la position de ton Mec ?



Sous secrétaire d'État aux actions populaires bien qu'inutiles.
Habituellement un demi-lotus, mais là il est en tailleur.


Sinon, merci.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2017)

LA LIGNE DES HIRONDELLES



​


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2018)

L'Arve à Argentière (près de Chamonix)


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2018)

Pas encore assez de neige pour skier dessus...  En 94 je suis descendu du glacier depuis les grands Montets et fini sur l'Arve, même de l'aiguille du midi jusqu'à Chamonix à 900 m juste à côté de la gare. 
P'tain de réchauffement climatique...
Dés que j'ai 5 mn, je cherche une photo de ce bel instant.


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas encore assez de neige pour skier dessus...  En 94 je suis descendu du glacier depuis les grands Montets et fini sur l'Arve, même de l'aiguille du midi jusqu'à Chamonix à 900 m juste à côté de la gare.
> P'tain de réchauffement climatique...
> Dés que j'ai 5 mn, je cherche une photo de ce bel instant.


Pas assez de neige ??  il y a plus d'un mètre à Argentière ! Pas de problème pour descendre depuis les Grands Montets. Cela fait quelques années que je vais passer Nouvel-An à Cham' et j'ai rarement vu autant de neige. "Pas assez de neige" pour moi ce sont ces Noëls verts qu'on passe à se promener en forêt faute de mieux, et où les remontées ouvertes se comptent sur les doigts d'une main. 

[edit] Ceci dit, si tu veux skier sur l'Arve... alors là en effet...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2018)

.






.​


----------



## ScapO (7 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Macounette (7 Janvier 2018)




----------



## SirDeck (10 Janvier 2018)

.






.​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2018)

Cool


----------



## PJG (13 Janvier 2018)

2017 Le Musée canadien de l'histoire d'Ottawa
*



*


----------



## PJG (14 Janvier 2018)

2017 Gatineau Québec


----------



## PJG (15 Janvier 2018)

Elle posait devant les chutes du Niagara (2017)


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2018)

Celui-ci surveille les bateaux au port de Palais, Belle-Île



​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Janvier 2018)

.






.​


----------



## PJG (21 Janvier 2018)




----------



## PJG (22 Janvier 2018)

Un Diodon pose pour la photo.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Un Diodon pose pour la photo.




Superbe

Ou ?


----------



## PJG (22 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Superbe
> 
> Ou ?


Mexique.
APN Sony + filtre rouge. Caisson 50M


----------



## pouppinou (22 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Mexique.
> APN Sony + filtre rouge. Caisson 50M



Je me disais aussi... qu'il avait une bonne tête de mexicain


----------



## flotow (22 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Superbe
> 
> Ou ?


Les Seychelles ?
Ah bah en fait non.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2018)

Aquarium de Pointe-à-Pitre...


----------



## PJG (23 Janvier 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Aquarium de Pointe-à-Pitre...


Une autre photo prise dans ma baignoire.


----------



## PJG (24 Janvier 2018)

Cette photo est bien dans le bon sens.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Un Diodon pose pour la photo.



Tu as un filtre rouge en plus de l'éclairage ?


----------



## PJG (24 Janvier 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu as un filtre rouge en plus de l'éclairage ?


Oui, un filtre rouge et le flash de l'appareil. 
http://plongee-de-nuit-decouverte.com/?p=2529


----------



## pouppinou (24 Janvier 2018)

@PJG remontes, remontes ! Il ne te reste plus que 1% d'oxygène


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Oui, un filtre rouge et le flash de l'appareil.
> http://plongee-de-nuit-decouverte.com/?p=2529



D'où le diodon rose pas vraiment naturel : ne pas utiliser de filtre rouge avec une source d'éclairage. C'est bien indiqué dans le lien 

Désolé aux modos pour le HS


----------



## PJG (24 Janvier 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> remontes, remontes ! Il ne te reste plus que 1% d'oxygène


Air comprimé, pas oxygène. 
L'oxygène, c'est pour le SAMU.


----------



## PJG (24 Janvier 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'où le diodon rose pas vraiment naturel : ne pas utiliser de filtre rouge avec une source d'éclairage.


Sauf pour réaliser des effets comme sur le Diodon.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2018)

C'est limite labo, là


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2018)

Cépafo, d'où mon excuse auprès des modos


----------



## PJG (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonne nuit.


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonne nuit.



Je viens d'être réveillé par le postage d'une photo ne respectant pas la règle qui impose un intervalle de 24 heures minimum entre deux respirations publications. Et en plus, ça penche !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2018)

Méfiez-vous de l'*à*-*C*heval-sur-*L*es-*R*ègles, enthousiastes de l'instantané : ils ont beau être "ratés" et ne pas donc mériter les Cimaises - cette minorité ne leur délivre pas pour autant licence de quantité au Salon des Refusés-


----------



## PJG (25 Janvier 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> ....qui impose un intervalle de 24 heures minimum


Ok, pardon. 
A demain.


----------



## PJG (25 Janvier 2018)




----------



## PJG (25 Janvier 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Et en plus, ça penche !


Non, pas possible...


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Non, pas possible...


De l'avantage d'héberger ses images sur son propre serveur !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2018)




----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> ​


​t'es en train de faire tes courses au mall ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2018)

flotow a dit:


> t'es en train de faire tes courses au mall ?



C'est ou ça ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2018)

J'aurais bien une suggestion en trois lettres...


----------



## PJG (29 Janvier 2018)




----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> J'aurais bien une suggestion en trois lettres...


USA ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> USA ?


Non ,
RAS


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non ,
> RAS


Y'a sûrement plus de malls aux states qu'au Radjikistan…


----------



## PJG (31 Janvier 2018)

Croatie.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Croatie.
> 
> invertébré



Pas moyen d'en voir ailleurs?


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas moyen d'en voir ailleurs?


/running gag on
J'aurais bien une suggestion en trois lettres... 
/running gag off


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> /running gag on
> J'aurais bien une suggestion en trois lettres...
> /running gag off



Je te sent en forme


----------



## flotow (1 Février 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Croatie.





Jura39 a dit:


> Pas moyen d'en voir ailleurs?





Romuald a dit:


> /running gag on
> J'aurais bien une suggestion en trois lettres...
> /running gag off





Jura39 a dit:


> Je te sent en forme



C'est sombre.


----------



## PJG (1 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas moyen d'en voir ailleurs?


Si , mais cette photo a été prise en Croatie (Rogoznica).


----------



## flotow (1 Février 2018)




----------



## PJG (2 Février 2018)




----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2018)

.






.J'ai un doute sur le fait d'avoir déjà posté cette photo là…​


----------



## pouppinou (9 Février 2018)

Connexion sans fil




​


----------



## pouppinou (11 Février 2018)

Sable Froid - Plage de Neige


----------



## Macounette (11 Février 2018)

Lac de Joux, février 2018. Dédicace spéciale à @macomaniac (#fargosuisse)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est superbe


----------



## PJG (12 Février 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2018)

C'est ou ?
Une explication sur cette fête ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Février 2018)

Défilé pour le nouvel an chinois. Il va sans doute y en avoir d'autre ce week-end


----------



## SirDeck (16 Février 2018)

.







.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Défilé pour le nouvel an chinois.



Exact. Et ça se passe chez moi, à Bordeaux.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2018)

Sympa, j'ai raté le nouvel an chinois lyonnais cette années, car dans le Jura. Et pas de danse des dragons sur la Dôle ... On ne peut pas tout avoir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Sympa, j'ai raté le nouvel an chinois lyonnais cette années, car dans le Jura. Et pas de danse des dragons sur la Dôle ... On ne peut pas tout avoir.



Cette année dans le Jura c’est plutôt la danse du slip.


----------



## ScapO (19 Février 2018)

Vue depuis les berges de Saône vers Confluence.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2018)

ScapO a dit:


> Vue depuis les berges de Saône vers Confluence.



Vers la sucrière ?


----------



## ScapO (19 Février 2018)

C’est tout à fait ça, à la hauteur des deux silos .


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Ce matin en Marche nordique


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2018)

.







.​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beaucoup de ressemblance avec la photo #844


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Février 2018)




----------



## melaure (26 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce matin en Marche nordique



Je vois pas le nordique, il est caché où ?


----------



## Zorglub38 (26 Février 2018)




----------



## Locke (26 Février 2018)

@Zorglub38
Petit rappel : la taille maxi d'une image/photo est de 800x800 pixels, c'est corrigé.


----------



## Zorglub38 (26 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Zorglub38
> Petit rappel : la taille maxi d'une image/photo est de 800x800 pixels, c'est corrigé.


@Locke  désolé je ne savais pas...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 120546



Superbe


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Février 2018)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> @Locke désolé je ne savais pas...


 
Coucou c'est noté ici 

Moi aussi je n'y pense pas ........ toujours .....désolé


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Février 2018)




----------



## flotow (27 Février 2018)

Les lumières derrière, c'est le bouchon sur l'autoroute ​


----------



## Fullcrum (27 Février 2018)




----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2018)

Sympa cette neige
c'est ou?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2018)




----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa cette neige
> c'est ou?


En bordure du Parc régional des Monts d'Ardèche, 19 cm ce matin au réveil .


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa cette neige



Chez nous aussi .... sympa ce matin ... ( 1er neige )


----------



## PJG (2 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, vous avez bien de la chance d’avoir de la neige.
Ici,(Gatineau Québec) elle a fondue, il reste des congères gelées. 
Température de - 2 et + 10. 
Quand je pense que je suis parti de Nîmes sous la neige.


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2018)

Tracht -- Kalvarienberg, Bad Tölz​


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2018)

@flotow : tu aurais pu en profiter pour relancer le fil 'les attitudes photographiques'


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> @flotow : tu aurais pu en profiter pour relancer le fil 'les attitudes photographiques'



C'est fait, à toi la main !


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2018)

.






.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2018)

Définition d'un chat de gouttière :


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2018)

Partnachklamm
ça devait être en noir et blanc au debut, puis après avoir tout ajusté, ça rendait encore mieux en couleur !​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2018)

La neige revient


----------



## Fullcrum (18 Mars 2018)

53 KMH c'est pas Paris ...


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La neige revient
> 
> 53 km/h



Change tes pneus


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2018)

Concert de la St-Patrick... prise à l'iPhone X


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2018)

Enfin je l'ai, pour la première fois, et en verte ! ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La neige revient
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 121147



Prendre des photos en conduisant, ce n’est pas terrible niveau sécurité routière.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> 53 KMH c'est pas Paris ...



Je suis prudent


----------



## Fullcrum (18 Mars 2018)




----------



## PJG (19 Mars 2018)

Canada 2018


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2018)

J'ai l'impression d'être dans le Jura


----------



## PJG (19 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'être dans le Jura


Avec l'accent en moins.


----------



## Fullcrum (19 Mars 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Avec l'accent en moins.



Mais quel accent !!  bâââh quôi ...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2018)

J'ai cru quelques heures être dans le Jura... J'ai failli ressortir mes Dynastar 



​


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai cru quelques heures être dans le Jura... J'ai failli ressortir mes Dynastar ​



Tu roulais aussi à 50 ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Tu roulais aussi à 50 ?


53  et avec un telephone pour faire une photo


----------



## PJG (20 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2018)




----------



## PJG (22 Mars 2018)




----------



## PJG (23 Mars 2018)

Moi, à 23h, je laisse rentrer personne.


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, à 23h, je laisse rentrer personne.


Avec des yeux comme ca, on se demande ce qu'il a consommé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2018)

Pourtant il te fait des yeux doux.

Quelques pratique, faut-il uniquement poster des photos prise avec l'iPhone sur ce sujet ou d'autre prise avec un vrai appareil photo sont autorisées ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pourtant il te fait des yeux doux.
> 
> Quelques pratique, faut-il uniquement poster des photos prise avec l'iPhone sur ce sujet ou d'autre prise avec un vrai appareil photo sont autorisées ?


Toute photo respectant les consignes est acceptée, le fil a été créé pour faciliter l'utilisation des smartphones (voir le début du fil), mais pas pour les rendre obligatoires, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2018)

Au message #40 (p. 2), quand ce fil se cherchait encore, *Luc G.* a eu une révélation -->


Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait que la photo soit ratée pour la poster ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Toute photo respectant les consignes est acceptée, le fil a été créé pour faciliter l'utilisation des smartphones (voir le début du fil), mais pas pour les rendre obligatoires, si je ne m'abuse.



Dans ce cas, me petite participation


----------



## PJG (25 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2018)

La citée Pipière vue de haut


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

Cascade du Hérisson


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2018)

Lac des Rousses


----------



## PJG (28 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2018)

Dans le Jura


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Lac de Vouglans


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2018)

Eh bah, il faisait beau dans le Jura ce weekend !!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)




----------



## PJG (11 Avril 2018)

Mon Grand-Père est à gauche sur la photo.


----------



## PJG (11 Avril 2018)

Anecdote sur le film "Le Train".
Pour les besoins du film, mon Grand-Père avait donné des cours de roulage de cigarettes à Burt Lancaster.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2018)

AÎe, pas plus d'une tof' par jour...


----------



## PJG (11 Avril 2018)

Zut, efface tout, je reviens demain.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (15 Avril 2018)

*MetisS MS18*
[ Triangular Steering System ]


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Journée chaude dans le Jura


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2018)

C'est un plus bel instant ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2018)

Ouais, ouais, ouais...


----------



## PJG (18 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Journée chaude dans le Jura


Je ne te montre pas mon thermomètre, c'est le 4 ème qui explose.  ​


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Je ne te montre pas mon thermomètre, c'est le 4 ème qui explose.  ​


Psssst


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Psssst


C'est pour l'espace entre le 4 et le è, ou pour le ème ?

Ou les deux ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Ouais!!

https://forums.macg.co/threads/a-propos-des-images-consignes-du-portfolio.1262964/


----------



## PJG (18 Avril 2018)

Ouais!! Quoi ?


----------



## PJG (18 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est pour l'espace entre le 4 et le è, ou pour le ème ?
> 
> Ou les deux ?


Les deux, je pense. Je vous *ème* quand m*ème. *


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Il fait chaud dans le Jura l


----------



## pouppinou (19 Avril 2018)

LUNA LUCET


----------



## PJG (21 Avril 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (22 Avril 2018)

LUNA LUCET II




​


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mai 2018)

MUR DE NUAGE AU VENT


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2018)

Je trouvais celle-là un peu "grise". Mais alors l'autre, le duplicata réinterprété sous le projecteur de la couleur verbale, c'est encore pire, façon de parler hein, il reste quelques pixels.

Ou alors, t'es encore en train de nous sortir un sapin de ta manche en nous invitant à bidouiller ces deux calques. Si c'est ça, j'ai la solution pour toi. Et elle est simple. Tu drag n drop ton second essai sur le premier et d'un coup de clic tu le bascules en lumière tamisée.

Et là, bonjour le relief !


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ​



C'est très beau


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2018)

Quelqu'un peut-il dire à notre ami Juju qu'il ne faut pas citer les photos et qu'il faut éviter les commentaires anodins*, s'il vous plaît ?
Quand c'est moi, il ne comprend pas ! 


  

* Un simple clic sur « j'aime » en dit tout autant voire davantage


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> moulinet​


Si tu voulais nous montrer ton beau cerf-volant, c'est raté !


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il dire à notre ami Juju qu'il ne faut pas citer les photos et qu'il faut éviter les commentaires anodins*, s'il vous plaît ?
> Quand c'est moi, il ne comprend pas !
> 
> 
> ...


j'voudrais bien, mais chuis pas modo, il va encore vouloir passer la serpillère©


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Si tu voulais nous montrer ton beau cerf-volant, c'est raté !



C'est un début !


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il dire à notre ami Juju qu'il ne faut pas citer les photos et qu'il faut éviter les commentaires anodins*, s'il vous plaît ?
> Quand c'est moi, il ne comprend pas !
> 
> 
> ...



Jura a cliqué mais n'a pas supprimé !!
Ça veut dire quoi ?!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Jura a cliqué mais n'a pas supprimé !!
> Ça veut dire quoi ?!



J'ai envie de cliquer 


Donc j'ai pas le droit de faire un commentaire sur une photo , mais , pleins de commentaire sur mon commentaire !!!!
une logique a cela ??


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est un début !


Ne me dis pas que tu vas nous faire une série du retour sur terre de ton objet volant identifié ?!


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne me dis pas que tu vas nous faire une série du retour sur terre de ton objet volant identifié ?!



C'est quoi la règle des séries sur ce forum déjà ??!


----------



## pouppinou (3 Mai 2018)

Ho oui oui une petite série !!!!
Moi j'attends celle où @flotow se fait foudroyer par un éclair qui atteint le cerf-volant et où on voit @flotow avec un visage tout noir et les cheveux hirsutes carbonisés


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai envie de cliquer
> 
> 
> Donc j'ai pas le droit de faire un commentaire sur une photo , mais , pleins de commentaire sur mon commentaire !!!!
> une logique a cela ??


La logique à tout cela est consignée dans le sujet épinglé en tête du forum. En résumé, les banalités sont à éviter. Que tu dises c'est beau ou c'est moche, _on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler_©. Ce qui nous intéresse de lire, c'est justement ce qui t'attire dans l'image au-delà de la fonction cognitive binaire : bô / pabô.

Entre ce rien et par exemple un pavé de macomaniac, il y a un territoire immense qui s'ouvre à toi. Tu peux te sortir les doigts et faire un commentaire avec un peu plus de corps, si cette image te touche vraiment. Nous, ce qu'on veut lire dans ton commentaire, c'est la beauté que tu as ressenti au regard de cette image, pas lire c'est beau. C'est plutôt moche comme commentaire.

Sinon, comme je l'ai déjà dis aussi, un clic sur le bouton "j'aime" fait très bien le job du "c'est très beau mais je passe à autre chose".


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ho oui oui une petite série !!!!
> Moi j'attends celle où @flotow se fait foudroyer par un éclair qui atteint le cerf-volant et où on voit @flotow avec un visage tout noir et les cheveux hirsutes carbonisés



Hé hé, je serais toi, je ne la ramènerais pas trop ! Si tu vois ce que je veux dire…
C'est quand même toi qui nous a flanqué l'ébauche d'une série avec ton image un coup fumée, un coup brûlée.
Alors camembert ! (comme disais Jean-Pierre)


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi la règle des séries sur ce forum déjà ??!



C'est comme pour les profileurs de nextflic, mais dans un cadre adapté à l'activité du forum.

Tu shootes un truc une fois et tu passes à autre chose, ok.
Mais si tu reviens, ou que dans un autre contexte, tu shootes le même truc. Là, on peut dire que tu t'es pas loin de tomber dans l'addiction au truc.
Et si après ces deux instantanés, tu ne peux t'empêcher de shooter le truc une troisième fois. Là, on peut dire que t'as basculé. De quel côté, on ne sait pas, mais t'as basculé. T'es devenu un shooter en série que je vais devoir surveiller, hé hé.

Mais rassure-toi, comme je le dis toujours, une série c'est la sécurité de l'emploi !

………

PPF

Déménagement nocturne de la marmaille…


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est comme pour les profileurs de nextflic, mais dans un cadre adapté à l'activité du forum.
> 
> Tu shootes un truc une fois et tu passes à autre chose, ok.
> Mais si tu reviens, ou que dans un autre contexte, tu shootes le même truc. Là, on peut dire que tu t'es pas loin de tomber dans l'addiction au truc.
> ...



J'ai un truc à vous proposer... mais je n'ai pas le cable pour sortir lesa photo...
Chanceux

PPF : elle est belle ta photo aCLR !


----------



## Lauange (6 Mai 2018)

Sortie Vtt dans le Pas de Calais sur la commune de Saint Josse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2018)




----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ho oui oui une petite série !!!!
> Moi j'attends celle où @flotow se fait foudroyer par un éclair qui atteint le cerf-volant et où on voit @flotow avec un visage tout noir et les cheveux hirsutes carbonisés



Ça sera dans autoportrait


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Déménagement nocturne de la marmaille…​


​
Elle remonte a quand ta dernière photo de chat déjà ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Elle remonte a quand ta dernière photo de chat déjà ? :mouais:


Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je réponde à ça !

TG ! 

OSEF ! 

IDK !


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2018)

4. Kate©


----------



## ScapO (8 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)

C'est beau le Jura


----------



## Fullcrum (12 Mai 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (13 Mai 2018)

Aeroplane !!


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mai 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Machin qu'on comprend pas ce qu'on voit



En quoi ce truc est-il un plus bel instant ?
Tu viens d'être raccordé à EDF ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu viens d'être raccordé à EDF ?



SI j'ai bonne mémoire, notre ami FULLCRUM habite une île à l'internet chaotique.
Son instantané peut représenter l'embase d'un MAC orange plutôt qu'une arrivée électrique.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (13 Mai 2018)

Salut,



aCLR a dit:


> SI j'ai bonne mémoire, notre ami FULLCRUM habite une île à l'internet chaotique.
> Son instantané peut représenter l'embase d'un MAC orange plutôt qu'une arrivée électrique.



Très bonne mémoire mon ami @aLCR 



Toum'aï a dit:


> En quoi ce truc est-il un plus bel instant ?



Dans mon village nous avons pas internet, juste du Wimax ( nul nul nul ) je travail en partage de connexion, où j'ai la chance d'avoir la 4g depuis 8 mois...



Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu viens d'être raccordé à EDF ?



Nous passons de rien du tout à ... tout, c'est la dalle qui vas recevoir l'NRA et ... fibré

PS: je savais que cela ferait réagir cette dalle béton ...


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Edit: la photo était restée en brouillon et du coup c'est inséré dans ma réponse #959, désolé.


C'est quelle île ?
Il fait beau, il fait chaud ? Tu manges bien ?

Ppf : excusez-moi mais mon plus bel instant arrivera dans quelques jours


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ppf : excusez-moi mais mon plus bel instant arrivera dans quelques jours



_« ƒlotow est demandé dans le bureau de la modération pour un recadrage concernant l"usage du PPF » _


----------



## Fullcrum (13 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quelle île ?



C'était une image !!! 

Et non le Jura n'est pas une île


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Nous passons de rien du tout à ... tout, c'est la dalle qui vas recevoir l'NRA et ... fibré





flotow a dit:


> C'est quelle île ?



Direct la fibre à la maison ?
Moi aussi je suis sur une île et la fibre s'est arrêtée au commutateur à 5 km de chez moi. Du coup j'ai 8 mégas descendant et 1,5 méga montant. Ceux qui ont la fibre (et ils sont rares) ont 50 mégas dans les deux sens...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2018)




----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> C'était une image !!!
> 
> Et non le Jura n'est pas une île



Ah bah comment penser au Jura ??
Il y a ici un Jurassien bien connu qui ne fait que poster.
Il ne doit pas avoir de problème d'internet !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Il ne doit pas avoir de problème d'internet !!



  Télécoms : une panne géante affecte les opérateurs


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah comment penser au Jura ??
> Il y a ici un Jurassien bien connu qui ne fait que poster.
> Il ne doit pas avoir de problème d'internet !!



Au top la 4G à Porto 
Mieux que Lisbonne 
Bon je retourne au soleil


----------



## Fullcrum (14 Mai 2018)

Salut,



Toum'aï a dit:


> Direct la fibre à la maison ?



J'ai pas de confirmation de la part du Conseil Général, si ce n'est que l'armoire sera fibré et que Orange vas proposer " une " solution aux habitants ... Mais vu que nous n'avons rien, même ci c'est une terminaison cuivre ... je prend !!



flotow a dit:


> Il ne doit pas avoir de problème d'internet !!



Une zone blanche par mis tant d'autre en France, et le pire c'est que tout autour de mon blède, y'a la VDSL2


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah comment penser au Jura ??
> Il y a ici un Jurassien bien connu qui ne fait que poster.
> Il ne doit pas avoir de problème d'internet !!



Génial
Je peux même bannir


----------



## Fullcrum (14 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je peux même bannir



Et wouai on fait ce qu'on veut dans l'Jura


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2018)

_« C'est ainsi que nous mettons fin à l'actualité de vos régions en caractères d'imprimerie. Nous vous demandons d'en revenir à vos plus beaux instants en image uniquement. Merci »_


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (16 Mai 2018)

Cliché de cette fin APM ..

.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2018)

Maudit Jura


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _« ƒlotow est demandé dans le bureau de la modération pour un recadrage concernant l"usage du PPF » _






personne


C'est mieux comme ça ?​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est mieux comme ça ?



Oui mais ça penche... 



[Èdith]
En final, après avoir récupéré la photo, j'ai essayé de redresser.
Résutat, elle perd de son romantisme.
Donc ça penche mais c'est bien


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais ça penche...
> 
> Donc ça penche mais c'est bien



Enfin les mots vrais !
Ca penche épissetou.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2018)




----------



## ScapO (18 Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2018)

ScapO a dit:


> ..............



C’est beau. Où est-ce ?


----------



## ScapO (18 Mai 2018)

Un monde imaginaire....


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est beau. Où est-ce ?


Maintenant que j'ai rectifié la balise image de *ScapO*, ta blague tombe à l'eau !

Plouf plouf plouf


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Maintenant que j'ai rectifié la balise image de *ScapO*, ta blague tombe à l'eau !
> 
> Plouf plouf plouf



Néanmoins, je confirme : c’est beau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2018)

@Jura39 : C'est joli Porto, j'ai quasi la même photo


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Néanmoins, je confirme : c’est beau.


Là pour le coup, t'es beaucoup moins drôle…


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> pont d'acier​



T'aurais pu monter sur une pirogue pour te rapprocher, hé hé


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2018)

Hummmmmm


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> T'aurais pu monter sur une pirogue pour te rapprocher, hé hé


Ou y aller à la nage. Son téléphone x est ip67 !


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (20 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ou y aller à la nage. Son téléphone x est ip67 !



Et si je sais pas nager.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et si je sais pas nager.


Rebouche ta piscine…


----------



## flotow (21 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et si je sais pas nager.





aCLR a dit:


> Rebouche ta piscine…


Et paf la blague de jura tombe a l'eau

Dommage.


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2018)

_plouf (Piran)_​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (23 Mai 2018)




----------



## PJG (24 Mai 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2018)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2018)

Mais !!!!!  ... Tu as osé photographier mon Tepee ????  ...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais !!!!!  ... Tu as osé photographier mon Tepee ????  ...



c'est une propriété privée , et le chat m'a refusé une photo


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Immeuble déformé



Sly, as-tu des infos sur cet immeuble ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sly, as-tu des infos sur cet immeuble ?


C'est pas Amsterdam ?
Il me semble que cela vient de la construction sur des pilotis en bois !!
les poteaux en bois étaient de mauvaise qualité, pas assez longs ou pas assez épais. La vieillesse et la qualité des poteaux de bois font que les bâtiments d’Amsterdam s’enfoncent inégalement dans le sol, ce qui donne cette impression de bâtiments déformés.
A confirmer par Sly54


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2018)

Oui, c'est Amsterdam.
Je ne connais pas l'immeuble en question.
L'explication de Jura me va bien, mais je n'ai pas approfondi la question


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, c'est Amsterdam.
> Je ne connais pas l'immeuble en question.
> L'explication de Jura me va bien, mais je n'ai pas approfondi la question



C'est l'histoire de ses habitations


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (3 Juin 2018)

Tu-as fais ta lessive du mois


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Tu-as fais ta lessive du mois


Après j'attaque le Jura en Photo et avec les  Orage


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2018)

Les séries, saimal


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (8 Juin 2018)

C'est l'Hermione ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> C'est l'Hermione ?



Oui.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> C'est l'Hermione ?



Je pense aux voiles de la liberté a Rouen ??


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense aux voiles de la liberté a Rouen ??


L'ex canard à soupière est bordelais , et l'Hermione y passe le WE


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> l'Hermione y passe le WE


Ils ont une livraison à faire ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> L'ex canard à soupière est bordelais , et l'Hermione y passe le WE



Un peu plus que le week-end. Il est là jusqu'à jeudi.

Et jeudi c'est 30 voiliers qui débarquent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Ils ont une livraison à faire ?!



Non. Ils viennent faire provision de sous.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (10 Juin 2018)




----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2018)

Groenland de l'est​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (12 Juin 2018)

Arrête on va avoir trop de touristes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2018)

https://www.bordeaux-fete-le-vin.com/Cote-grands-voiliers/Decouvrez-les-grands-voiliers/Kruzenshtern


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juin 2018)

Cela devait être génial de le voir en vrai


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Cela devait être génial de le voir en vrai



Je confirme. Et impressionnant vu la taille du bateau.

Il y avait au moins une vingtaine de voiliers (à un moment j’ai arrêté de les compter). J’ai trouvé que c’était le plus beau du lot.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2018)

Et la tournée dégustation de vins tu l'as faite ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et la tournée dégustation de vins tu l'as faite ?



Non. Je ne bois pas de vin.


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Non. Je ne bois pas de vin.


Que du saké


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (17 Juin 2018)

Charles Ingalls


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2018)




----------



## PJG (24 Juin 2018)

...et maintenant la tête.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2018)




----------



## PJG (25 Juin 2018)

Un nuage arc-en-ciel. 
Hier vers 14h Sud de la France.


----------



## Jeanboud (27 Juin 2018)

Un petit orage en Saône et Loire^^


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2018)

Petit plaisir du matin.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2018)

Comme quoi : à chaque jour ne suffit pas sa pomme, mais le fruit de sa paume.


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme quoi : à chaque jour ne suffit pas sa pomme, mais le fruit de sa paume.


Joli !


----------



## Fullcrum (29 Juillet 2018)




----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2018)

Un nuage m'a gâché la totalité du spectacle !


----------



## Fullcrum (29 Juillet 2018)

aCLR,

J'au eu du bol, bon endroit, bonne heure ...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2018)




----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (7 Août 2018)

Presque dommage la barque au milieu ! 

Beau cliché.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Presque dommage la barque au milieu !
> 
> Beau cliché.


Vue d'ensemble du lac de Bled ,prise du Ojstrica


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2018)

Piran


----------



## Fullcrum (9 Août 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 124616


@FULLCRUM  , Dans le Jura ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2018)




----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2018)

Ô....


----------



## Fullcrum (10 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans le Jura ?



Evidement allant !!!  Forêt de Chaux aux portes de Dole, baraque du 14 et des vieux métiers


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2018)

Velika Planina ( Slovenie )


----------



## pouppinou (11 Août 2018)

LE BONHEUR EST DANS LE PRE




​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (13 Août 2018)

Hah les pigeons cherchent une victime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2018)

Gros plan sur un moustique :


----------



## Macounette (14 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> (Venise1)
> (Venise2)


J'ai fait exactement les mêmes photos en 2006 (date de ma dernière visite dans la cité des Doges)


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2018)

Lévitations...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2018)

Un château très connu :

​


----------



## Fullcrum (15 Août 2018)

Aven d'Orgnac


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Août 2018)

Faudra quand même qu'y pensent à la finir la Sagrada Familia !


----------



## Fullcrum (15 Août 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Faudra quand même qu'y pensent à la finir la Sagrada Familia !


.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2018)




----------



## Jeanboud (15 Août 2018)

Le pont d’Avignon


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

@Jeanboud C'est ta première intervention ici. Les consignes sont 800 x 800 px pour le format maximum et 300 Ko pour le poids, ainsi qu'un intervalle de 24 heures entre deux partages d'images. Si tu n'as pas le temps de modifier ton message, garde ces règles à l'esprit pour tes prochaines interventions. Merci


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Août 2018)

Aaah, les ponts d'antan...
Ceux-là aussi ils s'effondraient...


----------



## Jeanboud (15 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Jeanboud C'est ta première intervention ici. Les consignes sont 800 x 800 px pour le format maximum et 300 Ko pour le poids, ainsi qu'un intervalle de 24 heures entre deux partages d'images. Si tu n'as pas le temps de modifier ton message, garde ces règles à l'esprit pour tes prochaines interventions. Merci



Désolé pour le format... en revanche il ne me semble pas avoir posté deux fois...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Août 2018)

Un bel instant pour ces deux personnes...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Jeanboud C'est ta première intervention ici. Les consignes sont 800 x 800 px pour le format maximum et 300 Ko pour le poids, ainsi qu'un intervalle de 24 heures entre deux partages d'images. Si tu n'as pas le temps de modifier ton message, garde ces règles à l'esprit pour tes prochaines interventions. Merci


Cla me fait penser que j'ai sans doute eu un raté sur la résolution de mes dernières photos ...



Jeanboud a dit:


> Le pont d’Avignon


Quel temps de pose utilises-tu ? Je n'ai pas encore testé de poses longue sur l'eau (jamais eu l'appareil photo et le trépied à ce moment là...)
L'ouverture est, elle, surement en f22


----------



## Jeanboud (15 Août 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Cla me fait penser que j'ai sans doute eu un raté sur la résolution de mes dernières photos ...
> 
> 
> Quel temps de pose utilises-tu ? Je n'ai pas encore testé de poses longue sur l'eau (jamais eu l'appareil photo et le trépied à ce moment là...)
> L'ouverture est, elle, surement en f22



Il s’agit d’une pose de 30 secondes à f10, surtout pas à f22 sous peine d’obtenir de la diffraction^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2018)

Merci @Jeanboud pour ces détails. En pose longue j'ai plutôt des chose comme cette photo (f/22 + 60s de pose).​
Deux trains se croisant
​
Je rêverais de pouvoir faire ça avec mon iPhone 
Il faudra que je regarde s'il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir une sorte de trépied (ou un simple support) prenant peu de place.


----------



## Jeanboud (15 Août 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Merci @Jeanboud pour ces détails. En pose longue j'ai plutôt des chose comme cette photo (f/22 + 60s de pose).​
> Deux trains se croisant
> Voir la pièce jointe 124831​
> Je rêverais de pouvoir faire ça avec mon iPhone
> Il faudra que je regarde s'il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir une sorte de trépied (ou un simple support) prenant peu de place.



F22 me paraît être « un poil » élevé^^ 
Tu peux essayer d’augmenter légèrement la sensibilité afin d’exposer un peu plus la scène.
Tu utilises quoi comme matériel?
Pour ce qui est de l’iPhone je te le déconseille pour le monde de la nuit... j’en possède un et il ne donne pas d’excellents résultats.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2018)

Jeanboud a dit:


> F22 me paraît être « un poil » élevé^^
> Tu peux essayer d’augmenter légèrement la sensibilité afin d’exposer un peu plus la scène.
> Tu utilises quoi comme matériel?
> Pour ce qui est de l’iPhone je te le déconseille pour le monde de la nuit... j’en possède un et il ne donne pas d’excellents résultats.



Il s'agit d'un hybride Olympus (E-M1). Au final, j'étais en iso 400 donc j'aurais effectivement pu utiliser une focale plus petite.
Je voulais juste avoir un long temps de pose qui m'a bien servi sur le coup (pas le droit à l'erreur)


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

Jeanboud a dit:


> Désolé pour le format... en revanche il ne me semble pas avoir posté deux fois...


Nan, tu n'as pas posté deux fois. Je rappelle juste les consignes générales. 
J'avais juste oublié d'ajouter qu'on ne cite pas les images… 
Le message d'*ecatomb* est un bel exemple de ce qu'il faut éviter !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, tu n'as pas posté deux fois. Je rappelle juste les consignes générales.
> J'avais juste oublié d'ajouter qu'on ne cite pas les images…
> Le message d'*ecatomb* est un bel exemple de ce qu'il faut éviter !



Il faut bien servir d'exemple


----------



## Fullcrum (15 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Jeanboud C'est ta première intervention ici. Les consignes sont 800 x 800 px pour le format maximum et 300 Ko pour le poids, ainsi qu'un intervalle de 24 heures entre deux partages d'images. Si tu n'as pas le temps de modifier ton message, garde ces règles à l'esprit pour tes prochaines interventions. Merci



Même un jour férié, il est là ....

T'as une alarme à âneries ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

Oui…


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

Une fraise à l'eau…​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Août 2018)

Argiope bruennichi 





J'ai hésité à poster dans Vos animaux domestiques, mébon, elle à beau être dans le jardin... ​


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2018)

Feux d'artifice à Genève (à l'iPhone X).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Août 2018)

As-tu pris la photo avec l’application de base ou une autre ?
Certaines d’entre elles permettant plus de flexibilité


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> As-tu pris la photo avec l’application de base ou une autre ?
> Certaines d’entre elles permettant plus de flexibilité


App de base c'est celle que je connais le mieux. Et oui je connais des apps comme ProCam, Camera+, VSCO... mais difficile de s'empêtrer avec des réglages lorsqu'on essaie de capturer quelque chose d'aussi éphémère qu'un feu d'artifice... (en tout cas pour moi).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (17 Août 2018)

Fais la photo et pis dort ...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2018)




----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2018)

@Jura39 Même s'il est excitant de partager ses souvenirs de vacances, merci de respecter l'intervalle de 24 heures entre deux images.


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Jura39 Même s'il est excitant de partager ses souvenirs de vacances, merci de respecter l'intervalle de 24 heures entre deux images.


Il faut le bannir !!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Il faut le bannir !!!


Qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2018)

Vous ?
Mais c'est pas le sujet et le type de résolution


----------



## Fullcrum (19 Août 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Il faut le bannir !!!



Le fouetter


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Jura39 Même s'il est excitant de partager ses souvenirs de vacances, merci de respecter l'intervalle de 24 heures entre deux images.


C'est de ma faute , j'ai pas fait attention


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?



Jura39
Oooops, Kate


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2018)




----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2018)

Finistère ?


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Finistère ?


Guadeloupe


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Finistère ?



Bah non , regarde le soleil


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Août 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Finistère ?


Oui, le long de la route du vent solaire.
Bien vu


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bien vu


Pas comme l'autre espionne de mes deux ! 
On dirait la godiche des inconnus qui hurlait _Stéphanie de Monaco_ à chaque question. Là, ƒlotow nous fait la même avec sa _Guadeloupe_… 
Continue ma poule, ça nous fera un _running gag_ ensoleillé pour une fois !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2018)




----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2018)

Tivoli, vélos, Lego... pas de doute, on est bien à Copenhague.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Août 2018)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (27 Août 2018)




----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2018)

Moulinsart !


----------



## pouppinou (28 Août 2018)

OMBRE CHINOISE




​


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2018)

Il a moins de panache de nuit, ce château de Moulinsart…


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Moulinsart !



En effet  



aCLR a dit:


> Il a moins de panache de nuit, ce château de Moulinsart…



Excellent


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Août 2018)




----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (29 Août 2018)

Nickel pour les 80 réglementaires


----------



## pouppinou (29 Août 2018)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Nickel pour les 80 réglementaires


Sauf qu'elle passe pas le Contrôle Technique


----------



## Fullcrum (29 Août 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Sauf qu'elle passe pas le Contrôle Technique



Pas assez de papier pour éditer le rapport !


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Epave​


Vu le radiateur, c'est un mercedes, vu le style, années 30-40. Une dépanneuse de la Wehrmacht ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2018)

Bon appétit


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2018)

Vesoul hier


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Septembre 2018)

Hah ! t'as voulu voir Vesoul


----------



## IP (4 Septembre 2018)

Petit coin de Suisse.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2018)

C'est ou ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2018)




----------



## IP (5 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ou ?


Dans le Tessin.


----------



## IP (6 Septembre 2018)

Au fond de l'Ain


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2018)

La prise du nouvel iPhone XS


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2018)

C'est pas Xs comme prise


----------



## IP (10 Septembre 2018)

Dans le Jura


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2018)

y'a série !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2018)

J'allais le dire !


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2018)

Si vous m'ôtez les mots du clavier, que me reste-t-il ?
Les baffes ou le rappel des consignes…


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> le rappel des consignes…



chouette, ça manquait !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Les baffes


ça manquait aussi


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> ça manquait aussi


/slaps gKatarn


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2018)

Rendez-nous les B. R. !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2018)

/slaps le vieux bouc


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2018)

Ça parle, ça parle, mais ça ne poste pas beaucoup…
'tin si j'étais modo ici, comme j'te boulerais rouge à tout va…


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2018)

C'est bo


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /slaps le vieux bouc


Tu peux slapper tous les vieux boucs que tu veux, tant que tu ne slappes pas les vieux béliers...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux slapper tous les vieux boucs que tu veux, tant que tu ne slappes pas les vieux béliers...



Il y a du boulot  pour les deux


----------



## PJG (11 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (12 Septembre 2018)

Beau râteau


----------



## PJG (13 Septembre 2018)




----------



## PJG (14 Septembre 2018)




----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2018)

Si c'est une œuvre de Jean-Pierre Raynaud, y'a série ! Par contre, si ce n'est pas une œuvre de JPR mais un simple drapeau en haut d'un mat, je range ma machine à baffes. La série est évitée, hé hé.


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

c'est un bot
il poste deux fois à 01:29 !

le ban !


----------



## PJG (14 Septembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Si c'est une œuvre de Jean-Pierre Raynaud.


http://www.jeanpierreraynaud.com/siteraynaud/site_officiel_Jean_Pierre_Raynaud.html
Site créé sur iWeb. 


flotow a dit:


> il poste deux fois à 01:29 !


Hier et aujourd'hui à la même heure.


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Hier et aujourd'hui à la même heure.


ça n'empêche pas d'être un bot

et la tu as posté il y a 5 minutes...
a 12h09

tu aimes bien le chiffres 9 ?


----------



## PJG (14 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> tu aimes bien le chiffres 9 ?


Oui, surtout aujourd'hui le 14/09


----------



## Fullcrum (14 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

Hier , Lac de Vouglans ( Jura )


----------



## Fullcrum (16 Septembre 2018)

Il est sacrément bas


----------



## PJG (17 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (17 Septembre 2018)

YASERIE 

Punaise il est vraiment bas


----------



## ScapO (17 Septembre 2018)




----------



## PJG (20 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Septembre 2018)

Petit essai du XS avec un début de couché de soleil (photo non modifiée)


----------



## PJG (22 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2018)

Puisqu'on fait dans les ciels...
On pourrait peut-être créer un fil "Postez vos plus beaux ciels"... 



​


----------



## ScapO (23 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2018)




----------



## boninmi (25 Septembre 2018)

Vendanges en Ardèche et production de carthagène


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2018)

c'est pas autoportrait ici !


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> c'est pas autoportrait ici !


Comment tu sais que c'est moi


----------



## peyret (27 Septembre 2018)

.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2018)

On reconnaît la table de jardin *#864*☜.


----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> On reconnaît la table de jardin *#864*☜.


Ce n'est pas la même, le piétement est différent.


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> c'est pas autoportrait ici !


Ça n'a rien d'un selfie non plus…


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2018)




----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2018)

Wahou liphone 8 !!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2018)




----------



## ScapO (30 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2018)




----------



## IP (8 Octobre 2018)

Port Cros, ce samedi.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (8 Octobre 2018)

IP a dit:


> Port Cros, ce samedi.



Sacré pêche


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2018)

Et le respect du délai de 24 heures entre deux partages d'images, hein, on le noie aussi ?! 

Puisque c'est comme ça, je m'en vais déplacer ces méduses ailleurs !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

*aC*ramé*L*a*R*étine a pris  l'amateur *PJG* de méduses pour le mateur *IP* de sirènes.


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *aC*ramé*L*a*R*étine a pris  l'amateur *PJG* de méduses pour le mateur *IP* de sirènes.


La drogue, c'est mal…


----------



## PJG (9 Octobre 2018)

Deux images en moins de 24h... Les méduses et quoi ? 
*Edit:* On a pas le droit de poster une apnéiste et des méduses en moins de 24h ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2018)




----------



## PJG (13 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (13 Octobre 2018)

Une mouette A380


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2018)

Silvrettastr.​


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour flotow, quelle photo magnifique.
Où est ce ?


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Bonjour flotow, quelle photo magnifique.
> Où est ce ?


Merci !
C’est sur le bord de la silvrettastr, dans le Vorarlberg. C’est dans l’ouest de l’Autriche.

https://www.silvretta-bielerhoehe.at/en/Silvretta-Hochalpenstrasse


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Octobre 2018)

Merci, ça donne des idées de destination [emoji39]


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2018)

@Jura39 : où est-ce ?

Cette discussion est-elle uniquement pour les photos faite à l'iPhone ou aussi pour les autres ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2018)

Strasbourg , 
Non tu peux poster des photos prisent avec n'importe quel appareil 
Il faut juste respecter les consignes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2018)

Merci


----------



## flotow (14 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Strasbourg ,
> Non tu peux poster des photos prisent avec n'importe quel appareil
> Il faut juste respecter les consignes.





ecatomb a dit:


> Merci



Apres, y'a moyen que tu arrives à poster deux photos dans la même journée sans te faire choper par le chef...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2018)

*Luc G* (au message #40 de la page 2) a capturé la condition exigible des photos de ce fil :


Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait que la photo soit ratée pour la poster ici
> Je croyais qu'il s'agissait simplement de poster des photos qu'on pensait présenter un intérêt parce qu'elles correspondaient à un instantané et que dans ce cadre, les imperfections techniques (éventuelles et non obligatoires) étaient secondaires et n'appelaient pas à commentaires (au contraire du Labo de PVBP). Ce qui n'empêchait pas de poster des photos "correctes". Simplement la qualité technique n'était pas le sujet.
> Maintenant, s'il faut que les photos aient des défauts évidents pour le poster ici, il suffit de le dire, je verrai si j'ai de quoi fournir


----------



## ScapO (14 Octobre 2018)




----------



## PJG (14 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Apres, y'a moyen que tu arrives à poster deux photos dans la même journée sans te faire choper par le chef...


Il te chope même quand tu en postes qu'une seule...


----------



## flotow (14 Octobre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Il te chope même quand tu en postes qu'une seule...


fallait pas poster de méduses !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2018)




----------



## PJG (15 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Iguana7 (20 Octobre 2018)

Ahhhhh, des photos de ma ville !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Macounette (21 Octobre 2018)

Visite au pays de @Himeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2018)

Fushimi Inari ?


----------



## litobar71 (21 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (21 Octobre 2018)

C'est haut là quand même comme cabane au fond du jardin


----------



## Macounette (21 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Fushimi Inari ?


Hai, so desu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Hai, so desu.



Arigatô gozaimasu.


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (22 Octobre 2018)

Y'a pas série ( glups )


----------



## Macounette (23 Octobre 2018)

Kiyomizu-dera, Kyoto


----------



## litobar71 (23 Octobre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Y'a pas série ( glups )



pour me faire pardonner mon erreur de débutant j'offrirai la _tournée générale_ de _mousse_ à la cave vers 14h45mn ce jour.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2018)

Y'a pas encore série ? 

Ok pour 14h45


----------



## litobar71 (23 Octobre 2018)




----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2018)

Tes plus beaux instants, ça vend vraiment du rêve


----------



## flotow (23 Octobre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Kiyomizu-dera, Kyoto



C'est pas pour le fil "l'apn de l'iphone x" ?


----------



## Macounette (23 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est pas pour le fil "l'apn de l'iphone x" ?


Pour les beaux instants on prend ce qu'on a sous la main à ce moment-là.


----------



## peyret (23 Octobre 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 126908



De la mousse de ......? Savon.... Lait..... Vin....


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce qu'il faut porter une brosse à dents pour se servir ?


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tes plus beaux instants, ça vend vraiment du rêve



je poste 'mon bel instant' et c'est un ressenti de souvenir dont je suis seul juge me semble-t-il , même si il est sur la toile.

en tout cas la mousse est comme l'arc-en-ciel, _éphémère_ dirait la libellule.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Octobre 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> en tout cas la mousse est comme l'arc-en-ciel, _éphémère_ dirait la libellule.


Ce qui va être éphémère, c'est une photo postée de cette taille


----------



## Macounette (25 Octobre 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui va être éphémère, c'est une photo postée de cette taille


Aïe bobo la tête.


----------



## Macounette (25 Octobre 2018)

Un pavillon doré, un reflet, et un koï se croit tout permis.


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui va être éphémère, c'est une photo postée de cette taille



merci, je ne m'étais pas _relu, _il y a eu transfert erroné, je corrige avec la bonne taille mon post #1256 et de 1632 x 1224 le réduis à 600 x 800.


----------



## litobar71 (25 Octobre 2018)




----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2018)

malin cette technique... poster deux fois la même photo, ça n'est pas une série mais ça ramasse des j'aime en plus !

je vais essayer tiens


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2018)

@ Macounette,

Tu va nous faire toutes tes photos de vacances ?

C'est beau


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Octobre 2018)




----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> je vais essayer tiens


Je viens de supprimer le post hors-format…

Tous vos bons mots tombent à l'eau !


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2018)

Reitham, BY
Prendre des photos de vaches, c'est mon dada !​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> @ Macounette,
> 
> Tu va nous faire toutes tes photos de vacances ?
> 
> C'est beau



Moi, j’en veux bien plein d’autres.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

J'ai panse donc je suis.


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> @ Macounette,
> Tu va nous faire toutes tes photos de vacances ?
> C'est beau





Himeji a dit:


> Moi, j’en veux bien plein d’autres.


Si vous insistez. 

Hop, encore un classique: Daibutsu (Bouddha géant) de Kamakura.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2018)




----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2018)

qui c'est qui amène des fleurs à la poulette du #1264 ?


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2018)




----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> qui c'est qui amène des fleurs à la poulette du #1264 ?


Cela la n'a rien eu, mais il y en avait d'autres qui sont venues près de la clôture.


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2018)

Reitham
Le plus beau moment ce n'est pas exactement le tracteur, mais j'aime bien la vie agricole. ​


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2018)

fichu temps dans mon coin aujourd'hui, vivement le retour des migrateurs insectivores !


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Octobre 2018)




----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Macounette (28 Octobre 2018)

Il neige et il vente par chez moi. On se console comme on peut. Par exemple, en regardant le coucher du soleil depuis le sommet de la tour Tokyo Skytree. Au loin, on distingue les gratte-ciel de Shinjuku.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2018)

@Macounette

La neige arrive
Que du bonne heure


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que du bonne heure



Dans le haut Jura elle est très bien, j'aime pas en avoir plus bas ...


----------



## litobar71 (28 Octobre 2018)

tu veux dire par là .. ..


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Octobre 2018)

Que suis jJurassien aussi, mais j'habite à Dole 223 mètres d'altitude , mais, contrairement à Jura39, je n'attend pas cet effet météo ...


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Dans le haut Jura elle est très bien, j'aime pas en avoir plus bas ...





Fullcrum a dit:


> Que suis jJurassien aussi, mais j'habite à Dole 223 mètres d'altitude , mais, contrairement à Jura39, je n'attend pas cet effet météo ...



Pas pressé qu'il neige, parce que je n'ai pas encore changé mes pneus !
Par contre, dès qu'il neige, je pourrais sortir en raquette, et ça c'est bien... surtout si c'est dans la plaine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Octobre 2018)




----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2018)

Kranzberg
Alors en faite pour la petite histoire, ça m'arrive de ne pas utiliser mon appareil habituel, mais mon ancien D70 avec un 50 mm manuel (soit un ~75 mm en DX)
Il y a pas mal de déchet (pour tout dire, énormément), mais il y a aussi de belles réussites ! C'est aussi un entrainement pour faire la map manuelle...
Le seul soucis c'est qu'il a un filtre skylight et qu'il faut corriger la balance de blancs pour chaque photo.​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2018)

Ce matin


----------



## Fullcrum (30 Octobre 2018)

Bataille


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2018)

Préparatifs...


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Octobre 2018)

Traditionnel, magnifique ...


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2018)

Oula, une photo avec des gens dessus !!!


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Oula, une photo avec des gens dessus !!!


Quelqu'un que tu connais?


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Quelqu'un que tu connais?


Non, juste que ce n'est pas mon habitude de prendre des gens en photo 




​


----------



## Macounette (2 Novembre 2018)

Belle carte postale. 



flotow a dit:


> Non, juste que ce n'est pas mon habitude de prendre des gens en photo


La mienne non plus, mais là, la situation s'y prêtait.


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Novembre 2018)

La dernière sortie !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2018)

Bel engin


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Novembre 2018)

Arf je sais


----------



## Fullcrum (4 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Novembre 2018)

Ce n'est pas passé loin!


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Mecs qui vont à la mort...



Ça c'est du plus bel instant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Novembre 2018)

Heureusement que ce n'était une reconstitution (cette partie n'a duré que 15min sur les 2 jours). Cela fait réfléchir à ce que les soldats ont subit pendant la guerre mondiale (et qu'ils subissent toujours).

Côté spectateur, on avait passé un bon moment.
Perso, je préfère voir ça que jouer à un FPS ...


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2018)

@
Petit rappel... https://forums.macg.co/threads/a-propos-des-images-consignes-du-portfolio.1262964/ ...correction faite dans ta réponse #1298.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Iguana7 (4 Novembre 2018)

'aime bien voir un ciel comme ça quand je fais un footing


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2018)

@Sly54 

C'est très beau


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2018)

@Iguana7
Il faut lire les *conditions*, en particulier la taille maximale des images/photos qui sont de 800x600 pixels. Correction faite, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## PJG (5 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Iguana7
> Il faut lire les *conditions*, en particulier la taille maximale des images/photos qui sont de 800x600 pixels. Correction faite, merci d'en tenir compte.


A télécharger pour redimensionner les images. 
http://maccollection.free.fr//Mac/Redimensionner.zip
Pour celles et ceux qui ne connaissent pas, vous glissez directement l'image sur l'icône, c'est tout. 
Désolé, je ne suis pas sur la bonne rubrique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2018)

Ou alors exporter de Photos en sélectionnant une taille max.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Novembre 2018)

Bon appétit


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2018)

ecatomb, Lundi à 21:29  > ecatomb, Hier à 19:32


----------



## Iguana7 (7 Novembre 2018)

Ma ville préférée


----------



## flotow (7 Novembre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 127279


Ile Maurice ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> ecatomb, Lundi à 21:29  > ecatomb, Hier à 19:32


Effectivement, je vais plutôt poster un jour sur deux comme ça pas de poste en moins de 24h


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (7 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (7 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ile Maurice ?



Yes, tu connais ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2018)

@Fullcrum top, il y en avait chez mes parents mais à l'époque je n'avais pas l'appareil photo. On avait juste des jumelles "très" vielles qui ne changeaient pas grand chose à notre vision


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb, il est là depuis des années, je dois avoir le couple, ils viennent manger sur mon terrain, toutes les photos que je poste ici sont faites avec mon iPhone du moment !


----------



## flotow (7 Novembre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Yes, tu connais ?


Un petit peu. Tu es dans quel coin ?


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Un petit peu. Tu es dans quel coin ?



Si seulement ... j'essaye d’aller là-bas tous les 5 ans. Je suis juste amoureux de cette île. J'y fais de la plongée encadrée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> @ecatomb, il est là depuis des années, je dois avoir le couple, ils viennent manger sur mon terrain, toutes les photos que je poste ici sont faites avec mon iPhone du moment !


Top alors, tu dois les voir de près. Je ne les ai jamais vu à moins de 200m.


----------



## flotow (7 Novembre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Si seulement ... j'essaye d’aller là-bas tous les 5 ans. Je suis juste amoureux de cette île. J'y fais de la plongée encadrée.


Blue bay ?


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Novembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je ne les ai jamais vu à moins de 200m.



Ils n'ont vraiment aucune crainte et heureusement, par contre ils font du bruit à l'envole ...


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Blue bay ?



Au nord de l'ile, coin de mire, il y'a une épave à 20 mètres au nord de l'ile, coin de mire, il y'a une épave à 20 mètres


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> J'y fais de la plongée encadrée.



Je peux t'encadrer si tu veux... tu m'offres l'avion, logement et bouffe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Novembre 2018)

La beauté de l'automne


----------



## Fullcrum (8 Novembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je peux t'encadrer si tu veux... tu m'offres l'avion, logement et bouffe ?



Ce n'est pas le plus chère là bas.


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2018)

Toujours dans mes beaux instants japonais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2018)

C'est sympa, mais celui qui a peint le chat n'en a jamais vu chasser. La queue devrait être tendue vers l'arrière et les pattes avant bien tendues en avant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Novembre 2018)

Bien vu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (13 Novembre 2018)

La voie 9.3/4


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2018)




----------



## boninmi (16 Novembre 2018)

yvos a dit:


>


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2018)

yvos a dit:


> rien



T'as perdu le sens des balises ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2018)




----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2018)

les balises ne permettant apparemment pas de poster des images d'adobe cc (ou l'inverse)​


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2018)

La Corse ? Désert des Agriates ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (16 Novembre 2018)




----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> La Corse ? Désert des Agriates ?



Non, Grèce, Pélion


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2018)

Neige dans le Jura ce soir 



​


----------



## Fullcrum (19 Novembre 2018)

Pas chez moi encore ...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2018)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Pas chez moi encore ...


tu es trop bas


----------



## Fullcrum (19 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> tu es trop bas



Je ne m'en plein pas ...

C'est beau quand même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (21 Novembre 2018)

selfi


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Troubadours ou ménestrels





Fullcrum a dit:


> selfie



Pour un peu j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait d'un montage avec trois fois la même personne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Novembre 2018)

C'était une animation médiévale à laquelle j'avais assisté. Il y avait aussi des écuyers.
C'est vrai qu'ils se ressemble beaucoup maintenant que tu le dis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2018)

Ça aurai mérité un cadrage carré...



​


----------



## aCLR (28 Novembre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça aurai mérité un cadrage carré...​


Qui dit cadrage carré, dit d'équerre, d'aplomb voire rectifié, hé hé hé.






Même si ça n'apporte pas grand chose de plus ^_^


----------



## pouppinou (29 Novembre 2018)

L'ASTRE ET SON TAPIS AUTOMNAL




​


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2018)

Moi j’en irais aussi dit un carré !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2018)




----------



## boninmi (3 Décembre 2018)

Rendez vous en Terre Inconnue (présentée pour la dernière fois par Frédéric Lopez) porte sur les Kogis, demain mardi 4 décembre à 21 h sur France 2.

Il y a plus de dix ans (octobre 2005 ?), trois des Indiens Kogis étaient de passage à la maison, ainsi qu'Eric Julien, invité de l'émission, et Gentil Cruz, assassiné peu de temps après par les paramilitaires.
http://www.programme-tv.net/program...onnue/14065798-thomas-pesquet-chez-les-kogis/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (3 Décembre 2018)

On dirait mon casque en fin journée


----------



## aCLR (4 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Moi j’en irais aussi dit un carré !


Ouais pareil !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Rendez vous en Terre Inconnue (présentée pour la dernière fois par Frédéric Lopez) porte sur les Kogis, demain mardi 4 décembre à 21 h sur France 2.
> 
> Il y a plus de dix ans (octobre 2005 ?), trois des Indiens Kogis étaient de passage à la maison, ainsi qu'Eric Julien, invité de l'émission, et Gentil Cruz, assassiné peu de temps après par les paramilitaires.
> http://www.programme-tv.net/program...onnue/14065798-thomas-pesquet-chez-les-kogis/



Ah autorisé ??


----------



## boninmi (6 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah autorisé ??


Eric Julien a ouvert la porte.


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Rendez vous en Terre Inconnue (présentée pour la dernière fois par Frédéric Lopez) porte sur les Kogis, demain mardi 4 décembre à 21 h sur France 2.
> 
> Il y a plus de dix ans (octobre 2005 ?), trois des Indiens Kogis étaient de passage à la maison, ainsi qu'Eric Julien, invité de l'émission, et Gentil Cruz, assassiné peu de temps après par les paramilitaires.
> http://www.programme-tv.net/program...onnue/14065798-thomas-pesquet-chez-les-kogis/



beau panoramique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2018)




----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2018)

Coucher de soleil derrière les dunes​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2018)

Les zombies existent ...


----------



## Rannvro (9 Décembre 2018)

La plage de Port Bara à la Côte Sauvage de Quiberon en Bretagne.


----------



## boninmi (9 Décembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les zombies existent ... ​


Nan. C'est un chaman toltèque.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Iguana7 (19 Décembre 2018)

Elle est belle notre cathédrale hein


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2018)

J'aime bien, sauf que.
Je ne sais pas si c'était possible mais pour une perspective de ce genre j'aurai testé le cadrage horizontal, quitte à faire les deux et choisir en conséquence. La, la toiture filante mange tout l'espace, surtout le ciel, contrairement à l'esprit de l'architecture gothique qui faisait grand cas de la lumière et des volumes.


----------



## Rannvro (21 Décembre 2018)

La lune prise avec téléobjectif à 400mm


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2018)

Les enfants ont toujours beaucoup de choses à raconter au Père Noël.



​


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2018)




----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (23 Décembre 2018)

Auto portrait


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Le cochon ?


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2018)

Grouik


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Grouik







Bah tiens... ​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2018)

Un sapin du Jura
Un vrai


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Décembre 2018)

Je crois que c'est flou quoique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (1 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (4 Janvier 2019)

Tu vois mon fils, là-haut dans la montagne


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Tu vois mon fils, là-haut dans la montagne


Il est ou?


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il est ou?



Regarde au-delà de ce que tu vois


----------



## ScapO (8 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2019)

Photo très belle


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2019)

Ce matin dans le Jura


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2019)

C'est plat...


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2019)

Voir loin en 2019



​


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Voir loin en 2019
> 
> [living sculpture]​


Au-delà de 2018


----------



## pouppinou (9 Janvier 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Voir loin en 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Pas de chance pour eux... La mouette avait la gastro


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est plat...



En plaine toujours


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (19 Janvier 2019)

Tu tremblais de froid


----------



## PJG (19 Janvier 2019)

Avec l'anti bougé, c'est bon.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2019)

Moins 17  pas facile


----------



## PJG (19 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moins 17  pas facile


Moins 33 chez ma fille.


----------



## pouppinou (20 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Jura39 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Moins 17  pas facile
> ...


Vendredi, moins 110 et pas un tremblement (séance de cryothérapie)


----------



## PJG (20 Janvier 2019)

-17 - 33  -110 heu...pas mieux.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2019)

Ce matin


----------



## flotow (31 Janvier 2019)

"malin, il cache son compteur de vitesse"

mais on est pas dupe !
c'etait combien cette fois ? 80 ?


----------



## PJG (31 Janvier 2019)

Quoi, 80 km/h avec une déneigeuse...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> "malin, il cache son compteur de vitesse"
> 
> mais on est pas dupe !
> c'etait combien cette fois ? 80 ?


J'étais pas dans la voiture


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'étais pas dans la voiture



Tu courrais derrière pour la pousser ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu courrais derrière pour la pousser ?


Pousser qui ?
Mémé dans les orties ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'étais pas dans la voiture





Jura39 a dit:


> Pousser qui ?
> Mémé dans les orties ?





Ne me dis pas que tu étais dans mémé, tout de même ! 

Gaffe à la modération, jeune homme !


----------



## Anthony (1 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Gaffe à la modération, jeune homme !



Ahem.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Février 2019)




----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2019)

Unepause a dit:


> argentique


Ah, tu as trouvé pour poster en grand .
Avec ça, tu peux faire ça. Si, si, tu es capable  .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (6 Février 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah, tu as trouvé pour poster en grand .
> Avec ça, tu peux faire ça. Si, si, tu es capable  .



... Plaît-il?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2019)

Une photo ne plait pas toujours


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2019)

Unepause a dit:


> ... Plaît-il?


J'ai été modéré parce que j'ai cité la photo, ce qui est contraire aux règles de ce fil. Le modérateur l'a remplacée par le mot.
Je voulais simplement suggérer que tu aimerais sans doute nous faire partager tes meilleures réussites (avec le dit appareil argentique ou un autre) sur cet autre fil de discussion (mais je vois que tu m'as devancé ).


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

@Toum'aï
C'est le bordel chez toi


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2019)

Allez , en route pour un petit Week end au soleil  







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Février 2019)

@Toum'aï ⟶ Votre photo #1416 dégage une atmosphère similaire aux oeuvres fascinantes et énigmatiques de Francesca Woodman ... Merci 

```
https://www.henricartierbresson.org/expositions/francesca-woodman/
```


----------



## Fullcrum (12 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> un petit Week end au soleil



My Aeroplane


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2019)

*Unepause*, J'en ai d'autres dont certaines passeront peut-être par ici


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2019)

Are you rigoling ?
C'est plutôt


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2019)

Dans les nuage , comme je le montre sur mon post #1419.


----------



## PJG (13 Février 2019)

Tu ne vas te poser sur la centrale ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2019)

Y'a mieux pour un WE !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'a mieux pour un WE !


Cela me donne des boutons


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2019)

Un après midi raquette dans le Jura 1316 Mètres


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Février 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2019)

https://madd-bordeaux.fr/expositions/movable-butterflies-les-chochin-du-japon


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Février 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2019)

Fifty shades of grey





et la soucoupe volante est partie...​


----------



## pouppinou (28 Février 2019)

My friends
Biscotte - Feuille - Daisy


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Février 2019)

Tous derrière ... tous derrière ... et pouppinou ... devant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## PJG (2 Mars 2019)




----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2019)

800 px auraient suffi…


----------



## PJG (3 Mars 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> 800 px auraient suffi…


Oui, mais je ne sais pas comment faire à partir de l’iPad.
Désolé, la prochaine fois je posterai une vignette.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Oui, mais je ne sais pas comment faire à partir de l’iPad.
> Désolé, la prochaine fois je posterai une vignette.



Sur ce site https://www.casimages.com/ ça marche très bien avec l’iPad et redimensionnement de l’image.


----------



## boninmi (3 Mars 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Oui, mais je ne sais pas comment faire à partir de l’iPad.
> Désolé, la prochaine fois je posterai une vignette.


... les vieux experts en mac dépassés par les évènements


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2019)




----------



## PJG (3 Mars 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> ... les vieux experts en mac dépassés par les évènements


...et par le froid du Québec.


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Mars 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Oui, mais je ne sais pas comment faire à partir de l’iPad.



Voilà l’exemple type ... un iPad ne peut ( pour moi ) remplacé un Mac ...


----------



## PJG (3 Mars 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Voilà l’exemple type ... un iPad ne peut ( pour moi ) remplacé un Mac ...


J’airai pu avec une rallonge de 6000km me servir de mon Mac en 220V.


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Mars 2019)

PJG a dit:


> J’airai pu avec une rallonge de 6000km me servir de mon Mac en 220V



Tu aurais fait plaisir à notre *aCLR*


----------



## PJG (3 Mars 2019)

Pour une fois que je me servais du forum pour poster une image...
Et hop, une deuxième. Je ne sais pas si elle fait 800 Pixels


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (4 Mars 2019)

Jura quand tu nous tiens


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Jura quand tu nous tiens



Ce garçon  est très porté sur les selfie...


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2019)

Celui qui trouve où c'est...



​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2019)

Le Jura


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce garçon est très porté sur les selfie



Fière de ma région ... Jura ...


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Jura
> Voir la pièce jointe 131201​



Là c'est pathologique   ( fétichiste ... )


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2019)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2019)

Ton arbre généalogique ?


----------



## Fullcrum (6 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ton arbre généalogique ?



J'allais l'dire ...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ton arbre généalogique ?



Tu  es vache avec moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu  es vache avec moi



Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2019)




----------



## Romuald (8 Mars 2019)

Un modo qui fait des séries. Que fait la modération !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Un modo qui fait des séries. Que fait la modération !


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Que fait la modération !


Autre chose !


…………


Cela dit, je profite de cette intervention pour inviter les adeptes du bon mot – pas toujours drôle – à poster également des images. Ça nous changera…


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2019)




----------



## PJG (9 Mars 2019)




----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Cela dit, je profite de cette intervention pour inviter les adeptes du bon mot – pas toujours drôle – à poster également des images. Ça nous changera…


La prochaine fois, promis, j'écrirai en vert.
Ça évitera peut-être les relents…


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2019)

Cathédrale Saint-Pierre-Saint-Paul-et-Saint-André
Situé a St Claude


----------



## PJG (10 Mars 2019)

La plus grande patinoire du monde sur le canal Rideau “Ottawa”.


----------



## boninmi (10 Mars 2019)

D'autres animaux: L'Ours et Le Lion (Bois de Païolive) ​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2019)

L'ours et le lion se font un bisou, mais as-tu vu le bœuf malheureux à leurs pieds qui voudrait aussi un bisou ?
PS : modo pas taper


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2019)




----------



## PJG (14 Mars 2019)

@Jura39
J’ai cliqué sur "J’aime " avant d’avoir goûté.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (17 Mars 2019)

T'aime les grosses vaches ...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> T'aime les grosses vaches ...


Insulte sur un Modo ?


----------



## Fullcrum (17 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Insulte sur un Modo ?



Je n’oserai pas


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (19 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mars 2019)

Superbe


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Jolie photo



Tu vois *Fullcrum* un beau cliché vaut mieux que des commentaires envahissants


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (20 Mars 2019)




----------



## ScapO (20 Mars 2019)

Un bon caffè ,buono come quello della nonna .


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Mars 2019)

... Week-end_ a Casa

_


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2019)




----------



## ScapO (26 Mars 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Mars 2019)




----------



## asticotboy (28 Mars 2019)

Bière et tarte flambée au bord de l'eau...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2019)

Strasbourg  ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2019)




----------



## boninmi (28 Mars 2019)

Unepause a dit:


> ... Week-end_ a Casa_


50 ans de mariage à Venise


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2019)

De ta famille ?


----------



## boninmi (29 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> De ta famille ?


Seulement un musicien dans une rue près de la place Saint Marc. Comment est-il arrivé là avec cet instrument ? Son chant et sa musique étaient prenants. Je t'évite les deux vieux au sourire niais (genre vache qui rit ) sur la gondole. Dans cette Calle dei Morti qui part à gauche il y a un merveilleux petit restaurant.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (31 Mars 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2019)

​


----------



## asticotboy (1 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Strasbourg  ?


Pas loin...
Colmar


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (2 Avril 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2019)

Le Jura sous la neige ce jour


----------



## asticotboy (4 Avril 2019)

Un moment de détente entre copains ce week-end


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Avril 2019)

...Lunedì a casa...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

Parcours de marche nordique cette fin de journée


----------



## Fullcrum (22 Avril 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2019)




----------



## fif (22 Avril 2019)

Zoé, Royal Bourbon de 4 mois


----------



## Fullcrum (22 Avril 2019)

Toi tu vas nous fâcher aCLR ... t'es pas rangé au bon endroit ... tu vas te faire pincer ...


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2019)

Lever de soleil sur Fès​


----------



## asticotboy (24 Avril 2019)

Promenade à la Pointe des Châteaux


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2019)

En 93 il y avait un cheval...





​


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2019)

C'est pas plutôt un dauphin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Avril 2019)




----------



## love_leeloo (29 Avril 2019)

Tokyo tower


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Avril 2019)

Mode portrait de l'iPhone


----------



## pouppinou (30 Avril 2019)

Pour faire suite au thème d'@Unepause 

Régime alimentaire spirituel de mon âme.




​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2019)




----------



## ScapO (2 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2019)




----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Les prismes d'un mois d'avril​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2019)

A vu de nez, c'est la même que ta précédente mais prise quelques pas plus loin.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2019)

Effectivement


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2019)

Dédicace 




​
​


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mai 2019)




----------



## aunisien (5 Mai 2019)

Superbe ! Où est-ce ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mai 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Superbe ! Où est-ce ?


Le Barcarès, côte vermeil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (5 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2019)

Le "vagin de la Reine" (dans les jardins de Versailles en 2013)


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2019)

Evidemment rouillé , depuis le temps .....


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (11 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (13 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mai 2019)

Le Béluga: l'avion qui transporte...des avions !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 133069​


ça sent la visite de Londres !


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2019)

Le ciel est vraiment BLEU à Collioure !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)




----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le ciel est vraiment BLEU à Collioure !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2019)

*pepeye66* juste en passant : (copié en tête de Portfilio).
Voici les consignes à respecter pour la publication d'images dans cette section des forums.
Les *images* ne doivent pas excéder un format de *800 × 800 pixels* et un poids de *300 Ko*.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *pepeye66* juste en passant : (copié en tête de Portfilio).
> Voici les consignes à respecter pour la publication d'images dans cette section des forums.
> Les *images* ne doivent pas excéder un format de *800 × 800 pixels* et un poids de *300 Ko*.


OK, je vais respecter ces consignes.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> OK, je vais respecter ces consignes.


Surtout que c'est la seconde fois en quelques jours que tu es prié de suivre les consignes du portfolio.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Surtout que c'est la seconde fois en quelques jours que tu es prié de suivre les consignes du portfolio.


Certes, mais la première fois je n'avais pris en compte que le fait de ne poster qu'une photo par jour...
Mais bon, je vais "rentrer dans le rang"


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2019)

Ayé, je crois bien que c'est OK maintenant.


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2019)

Sache tout de même que la consigne t'autorise jusqu'à 800 px dans la plus grand dimension !


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Sache tout de même que la consigne t'autorise jusqu'à 800 px dans la plus grand dimension !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mai 2019)

Ce serait sympa de noter une légende pour situer cette photo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ce serait sympa de noter une légende pour situer cette photo.


Légende : photo en bord de mer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mai 2019)

∼ Drôme Provençale ∼ MMXIX​

PS: Toutes mes excuses [mauvaise configuration] pour le précédent ...


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ce serait sympa de noter une légende pour situer cette photo.



Chacun est libre de légender, ou pas, ces clichés tant qu'il respecte les consignes de partage. Il faut faire avec !

*Ainsi s'achève l'interlude textuel, merci de revenir à l’essentiel du sujet, vos plus beaux instants photographiques. *


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2019)

On l'appelle "Câline" ça lui va si bien !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (18 Mai 2019)

*PAPA, L'ÉGÉRIE APPLE 1997*
_(Mon papa Puppy était un peu cabot à l'époque)_




_Qui peut en dire autant ?! _​


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2019)

Et l’œil était toujours là qui regardait....


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2019)

Ça fait 3 fois que je sonne la cloche et personne ne répond, j'suis pas content du tout !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mai 2019)

Au fil de l'eau du Rhin...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mai 2019)

Les Anglais sont contents et ils le font savoir...oui mais contents de quoi !?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Mai 2019)




----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2019)

On le rencontre souvent à Londres, sur les routes ou sur la Tamise !


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mai 2019)

CUIT-CUIT
ting!


----------



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2019)

Bain de soleil...


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Mai 2019)




----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

Cap Finisterre, avec un bon vent du large !​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Cap Finisterre, avec un bon vent du large !



Celle-là je la vois mieux aux cimaises et l'autre ici ​


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Celle-là je la voit mieux aux cimaises et l'autre ici ​


la prochaine fois ! 

pour les vagues, c'était assez intéressant, car avec le reflux, la vague du bas venait taper sur les deux vagues qui venaient du large (légèrement décalées), et ça formait un triangle
(mais sur cette photo ce n'est pas le cas, et bien que l'on distingue un triangle, ça déferle dans le même sens)

sinon, de belles déferlantes...

et surtout, le buffer se remplit à toute vitesse !
clicliclicliclic ... clic ... clic ... --


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mai 2019)

Ré... n'est plus tout à fait une île !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (31 Mai 2019)

À table ...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2019)




----------



## love_leeloo (1 Juin 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (1 Juin 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juin 2019)

La chapelle St. Georges à Windsor


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

Souvenir d'enfance


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Juin 2019)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Juin 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (3 Juin 2019)

Ne vous y fiez pas !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juin 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2019)

Praxe. 




​


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> hublot​


Ciel, un horizon qui ne penche pas !
#cœuraveclesdoigts


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Praxe.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 133667​
> ​


TwiLight


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> TwiLight


PenChé


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ciel, un horizon qui ne penche pas !
> #cœuraveclesdoigts


# semi-pro


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2019)

​


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ​



ciel, un bateau qui gîte !
#spienformedecoeur


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2019)

_Plage des Cathédrales_​_
A attendre qu'il n'y ai personne pour prendre une photo..._


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juin 2019)

Les yeux plus gros que le bec ?...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (4 Juin 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (7 Juin 2019)

Au fil de l'eau du Rhin on découvre cette chapelle très spéciale: pour la visiter il faut passer par le bistrot dont le patron n'est autre que.....M. le Curé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Juin 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juin 2019)




----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Au fil de l'eau du Rhin on découvre cette chapelle très spéciale: pour la visiter il faut passer par le bistrot dont le patron n'est autre que.....M. le Curé !
> 
> _*"photo qui penche comme aux plus beaux jours de pvpbp"*_


La prochaine fois prends la photo AVANT d'aller picoler avec M. le Curé


----------



## pouppinou (7 Juin 2019)

En même temps dans la bible  rien n'est renseigné quant à la taille et l'architecture d'un bénitier. Là au moins l'eau bénite dit eau de vie prend tout son sens.  Ainsi soit-il. Amen.


----------



## PJG (7 Juin 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2019)

Le W-End est là, un peu de repos dans un havre de verdure et de calme...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2019)

Ce joli bateau se trouve sur cette photo





Saurez-vous le trouver ?​


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2019)

celui qui est tout a droite en partie caché par la voile rouge ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juin 2019)

fastoche, celui juste à droite du Florida.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> fastoche, celui juste à droite du Florida.



À quoi tu vois ça ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Juin 2019)

tu as donné la solution là #1621


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2019)




----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Juin 2019)




----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2019)

J'ai les claies pleines, hé hé.​


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce joli bateau se trouve sur cette photo
> 
> Saurez-vous le trouver ?​



Disons le tout de suite, faire de l'optimist en étant adulte, ce n'est pas pratique mais bien rigolo !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2019)

​


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Juin 2019)

Sont pas un peu "miro" ces zozios là ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2019)




----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juin 2019)

100 ans !



​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2019)




----------



## PJG (12 Juin 2019)

A table !!!






Désolé pour la série.


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Désolé pour la série.


Non content de poster deux fois la même composition, à deux pas en avant et un de côté près, et quelques dix messages d'intervalle… Voilà que Monsieur prend son petit air narquois pour se désoler de l'entorse aux consignes qu'il commet en toute connaissance de cause…

Hum…

Dis-moi tout !
Tu as fais un pari et tu as perdu ? C'est ça ?
Je comprends. On se laisse embarquer et au final on déguste.
Je connais. Tu vas voir, je vais arranger ça en un clin d'œil !

_La modération vient de supprimer la précédente version de ton piaf ! _


----------



## PJG (13 Juin 2019)

Et une photo avec une autre race de piafs, c'est bon ? 
Trois photos de bateaux, ce n'est pas une série ? Ben non, ce n'est pas le même.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2019)

Si quelqu'un veut faire un stage sur Lola of Skagen qui a 100 ans cette année, je peux donner le contact ​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (13 Juin 2019)

T'as d'beaux yeux tu sais !


----------



## Fullcrum (13 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Non content de poster deux fois la même composition, à deux pas en avant et un de côté près, et quelques dix messages d'intervalle… Voilà que Monsieur prend son petit air narquois pour se désoler de l'entorse aux consignes qu'il commet en toute connaissance de cause…
> 
> Hum…
> 
> ...



Comment veux-tu être respecté avec une réprimande pareille ... je suis mort de rire ... désolé


----------



## PJG (13 Juin 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> je suis mort de rire ...


Moi aussi  
Finalement c'est mieux que "Pas moi "


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2019)

Vous voulez du modo facho ?!
Ça vous manque tant que ça !?

L'été approche et vous trépignez de vous coller le cul sur le sable brulant des côtes françaises.
Et plutôt que vous ronger le frein dans votre coin, vous préférez jouer les marioles avec moi !
C'est bien… On va jouer !

Je pioche donc une carte…

*FERMETURE TEMPORAIRE DU SUJET*


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2019)

J'ai bien conscience qu'avec vos intelliphones remplissant les nuages de ces instants capturés, vous souhaitez faire profiter le plus grand nombre de vos images. Je comprends bien qu'après une sortie au musée, au zoo ou une après-midi rando, bateau ou encore un séjour à l'étranger, vous ayez de la matière à partager. Je le sais simplement parce que j'agis de la même façon lorsque je sors… Je mitraille mon sujet. Je remplis des cartes mémoires et pourtant je ne poste pas souvent. D'une il y a beaucoup de rebut. Il ne faut pas se mentir, je suis souvent merdique photographiquement parlant. Et deux, bien souvent le reste n'intéresse que moi. Alors vous le montrez, ça ne me vient même pas à l'esprit. Donc…

Je laisse le précédent échange en l'état. N'hésitez pas à le conserver dans vos signets et y revenir lorsque vous serez pris d'une crise de _serial-posting_ aiguë. D'ici là, *le sujet est de nouveau ouvert.*

Je vais rajouter un truc sans rapport direct avec ce sujet mais qui pourra peut-être vous intéresser voire vous inciter, ou pas, à raviver de vieux sujets tombés dans les limbes du forums. À l"époque du pic de messages postés, on avait 72 heures pour convaincre. T'avais un thème et trois jours pour poster une image en rapport et ainsi de suite. Au bar, il y avait des sujets où l'on montrait ces pieds ou ces mains. Pas besoin de vous faire un dessin, vous aurez compris qu'il fallait montrer une image de ses petons ou ses mimines sur ces topics, tic tic, kodamatic ! Tout ça pour dire que ces sujets, et d'autres dont j'ai oublié l'existence ou tout simplement pas eu connaissance, permettaient de satisfaire nos envies de partage !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2019)

Ce soir, la fête de la musique !



​


----------



## litobar71 (21 Juin 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Petit séjour aux Caraïbes...



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Juin 2019)

Petite lecture


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2019)

Vers Woodwick beach​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2019)

une petite explication de cet instant ...

en allant vers la plage de Woodwick, il y avait un troupeau d'environ 15 poneys (Shetland).
en m'asseyant (et donc en devenant plus petit qu'eux), ils se sont approchés, jusqu'à se laisser caresser.
très curieux par mes batons de marche comme par mes cheveux !

j'ai du y passer au moins 30 minutes, avant de rentrer au parking


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2019)

Tout en couleurs !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (24 Juin 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2019)

Eshaness

Après une cimaise, il faut bien rentrer au parking... !​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juin 2019)

Apéritif


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (25 Juin 2019)

une chérie à moins de cent bornes ? 
je me dépêche, palsambleu !


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juin 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2019)

Baignade dans un lac à 900 Mètres après le boulot


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Juin 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (28 Juin 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 134657



Haaaaaa,  le bon vieux couple conique.


----------



## Fullcrum (29 Juin 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juin 2019)

Les Allemands ont un musée dédié aux automates musicaux.


----------



## pouppinou (30 Juin 2019)

*OISEAUX MECANIQUES MIGRATEURS*
[After Burner] annonciateur de canicule [/After Burner]


----------



## Fullcrum (30 Juin 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (1 Juillet 2019)

une noire & blanche pour les passionnés du gréement, tron de l’air !


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juillet 2019)

Soyez rassurés, il monte la garde !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (2 Juillet 2019)

Il a grandi à *Pompéi*


----------



## PJG (4 Juillet 2019)

Pow wow  à Wendake (Québec)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juillet 2019)

Cela doit être bien rafraichissant comme visite en ce moment


----------



## pouppinou (6 Juillet 2019)

Et qu'a diagnostiqué ton proctologue ?


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juillet 2019)

Fait trop chaud sur cette planète...en route vers le froid sidéral !


----------



## PJG (6 Juillet 2019)

Sur les bords du lac Leamy (Québec)
Elle vient de pondre 13 œufs.


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 135117​


C'est où ça Juju ?


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> C'est où ça Juju ?


La voie du PLM ( Lons le Saunier )


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Et qu'a diagnostiqué ton proctologue ?


Vous savez mes chéris, si vous êtes incapable d'utiliser les fils à conneries pour vos remarques poilantes, c'est CE sujet qui va s'exporter dans les bas-fonds du forum…


----------



## ScapO (7 Juillet 2019)

Dans une des rues du quartier de l'Alfama de Lisboa.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)




----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous savez mes chéris, si vous êtes incapable d'utiliser les fils à conneries pour vos remarques poilantes, c'est CE sujet qui va s'exporter dans les bas-fonds du forum…


Ce serait dommage. 
Il y a aussi, en cliquant sur l'avatar de la personne, un lien "Conversation", remplaçant les anciens MP, et qui me semble assez peu utilisé. Mais cela ne permet pas de faire bénéficier l'univers entier de la connerie en question ... 






En Corse, il y a très longtemps ... ​


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Ce serait dommage.


Flûte ! J'avais encore oublié la graisse 'bold' et la teinte 'green' dans mon avertissement… C'est bien ma veine !


boninmi a dit:


> Il y a aussi, en cliquant sur l'avatar de la personne, un lien "Conversation", remplaçant les anciens MP, et qui me semble assez peu utilisé. Mais cela ne permet pas de faire bénéficier l'univers entier de la connerie en question ...


Je ne peux pas t'engueuler après cette alternative au « fil à conneries » mais je préfère mon tutoriel !

Toi voir image.
Toi bingo connerie !
Toi rire !
Ça réveiller maman.
Chut… Toi pouffer !

À ce moment là, tu cliques sur le bouton "citer" sous l'image en question. Ensuite tu remontes d'un rang dans l'arborescence du forum pour arriver sur le portfolio. Là, tu cliques sur la discussion "en attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio". Tu scrolles jusqu'au bouton "insérer les citations". Tu insères l'image en question et à ce moment seulement…

Toi écrire connerie.
Toi poster réponse.
Toi pouffer !
Toi tousser !
Toi larme à l'œil…
Ça pas réveiller moi !

(mais bon, je rêve…)


----------



## litobar71 (8 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2019)




----------



## PJG (10 Juillet 2019)

Séance de yoga devant le parlement d’Ottawa.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2019)

En direct live de la praca Dom Pedro IV de Lisbonne


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2019)

Dans le haut Jura


----------



## PJG (12 Juillet 2019)

Relève de la Garde à Ottawa.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (12 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Powerdom (13 Juillet 2019)

*#1669 *


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juillet 2019)

Top avec les nuages qui forment une sorte de vague géante


----------



## PJG (14 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2019)

Un matin sur les quais de la gare du Rossio, Lisbonne


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2019)

Sintra


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

Les Salines Royales


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juillet 2019)

Un sacré gabarit !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

C'est un pont descendant ou montant ?


----------



## Fullcrum (20 Juillet 2019)

Les Détraqueurs


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juillet 2019)

VULCANIA: le faux vrai volcan


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2019)




----------



## PJG (21 Juillet 2019)

Il y a bien de la terre dans le Pick-up.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juillet 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juillet 2019)

Dans les hautes Pyrénées


----------



## pouppinou (23 Juillet 2019)

*WOODY WOODPECKER*






Depuis le temps que je voulais le photographier. J'ai enfin réussi !!! 
Un sympathique couple de Pivert martèle régulièrement les arbres à côté de l'arbre "mort" et de temps en temps viennent faire des trous dans ma "pelouse" pour y dénicher quelques larves d'insectes. Mais le Woody est très farouche comme les Pies d'ailleurs.
Entre ce couple de Pivert et un Pic Epeiche qui martèle l'arbre "mort" c'est assez sympathique. Au tout début je croyais que c'était les voisins qui bricolaient, mais au final je me suis vite rendu compte des trouble-fêtes ​


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juillet 2019)

Le soleil joue avec les feuilles d'arbres...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2019)

La ligne des hirondelles


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juillet 2019)

Perpignan sous 3 mètres de neige en 2011...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juillet 2019)

Le "bateau des sables" à Port Barcarès.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2019)




----------



## PJG (1 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2019)




----------



## asticotboy (6 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)




----------



## boninmi (8 Août 2019)




----------



## flotow (8 Août 2019)

@boninmi

ENFIN !!!!


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Août 2019)

Face au soleil !


----------



## PJG (8 Août 2019)

@ boninmi, elle est bizarre ta photo...
Les outils sont en 3D ?


----------



## litobar71 (8 Août 2019)




----------



## boninmi (8 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> @ boninmi, elle est bizarre ta photo...
> Les outils sont en 3D ?


Pris en vitesse avec mon smartphone ... c'est flou


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)




----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2019)

entièrement en palette !


----------



## ScapO (12 Août 2019)

Le bout de la Confluence à Lyon


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)




----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2019)

@macomaniac : tu voulais voir ? 






Tu as vu ​


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> @macomaniac : tu voulais voir ?
> 
> Tu as vu ​



C'est quand même mieux quand ça ne bouge pas !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2019)

LOL from Paris


----------



## pouppinou (16 Août 2019)

*FLEUR PARABOLE*

*



*​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2019)




----------



## pepeye66 (16 Août 2019)

Moins "chargé" que le tableau de Claude Monet...


----------



## Fullcrum (16 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2019)

La vie secrète des jeunes...
(Titre piqué à Riad Sattouf)



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Août 2019)

Faut réagir vite pour photographier la modernité...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Août 2019)

Huitrier pie
court bel instant



​


----------



## pouppinou (20 Août 2019)

*rou-rouou-rou-rou-rou*
( Columba palumbus )
Pigeon Ramier


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2019)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2019)

The Tabarly story



​


----------



## flotow (22 Août 2019)

attention en manoeuvrant au port !!


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2019)

Étrave Vauban



​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2019)

Beau gros croco noireau



​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (29 Août 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Août 2019)

Non d'une pipe, bonne idée


----------



## litobar71 (1 Septembre 2019)

il ne reste plus qu'à allumer.. ..la bouffarde !


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2019)

Ç a ressemble à une abeille charpentière


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> abeille charpentière



Ça ressemble à une abeille charpentière


----------



## subsole (3 Septembre 2019)

À quoi ?


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça ressemble à une abeille charpentière



Je n'en ai aucune idée, juste je trouvais ça beau en plein travail.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ç a ressemble à une abeille charpentière





Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça ressemble à une abeille charpentière



Maintenant que tu le dis 
( je vais me faire jeter ) désolé aCLR


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2019)

Bug du Forum sur l'édition


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2019)

Ars-en-Ré town quay



​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (13 Septembre 2019)




----------



## PJG (15 Septembre 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Celine88 (20 Septembre 2019)

chez moi ^^ (iPhone xs Max)


----------



## PJG (20 Septembre 2019)

@Celine88
Les consignes


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (29 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2019)

Encore une usine qui brûle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2019)

Café journal aux enfants du rock



​


----------



## Fullcrum (6 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2019)




----------



## yabr (6 Octobre 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 139825


Très belle photo ....
J’aimerai bien avoir le secret de sa réalisation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Octobre 2019)

Pas trop satisfait du résultat, mais pas si mal à l'iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2019)

Partis les bateaux ?



​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2019)

Perroquets de Rome


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2019)

Le  Ventoux aujourd’hui





​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Octobre 2019)




----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

_Steveston Harbour_​


----------



## Fullcrum (29 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (30 Octobre 2019)

La lune est belle




Edit : modifié pour plus petite taille image 

Plus grand ici :

https://live.staticflickr.com/853/43088267264_0e8bde210f_k.jpg


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2019)

_LGV Est, #mercilalgv_​


----------



## sifoto (31 Octobre 2019)

Saitis barbipes


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Novembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Saitis barbipes


Superbe, qu'as-tu utilisé comme appareil et objectif pour la prendre ?


----------



## sifoto (1 Novembre 2019)

Merci 
Cette photo a été prise avec un EOS 40D équipé d'un vieux 35-80 modifié. Voici la manip pour faire de la macro pour presque rien :

https://www.eos-numerique.com/forums/f54/macro-eco-262444/

Tout comme pour les ordis, j'adore récupérer, bidouiller, réparer. On est souvent surpris de voir ce qu'il est possible de faire avec du vieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Novembre 2019)

Merci. En photo, j'adore :
• Macro (fleur ou insecte)
• Animaux
• Effet de filé

(j'espère ne pas l'avoir déjà posté)


----------



## sifoto (1 Novembre 2019)

Top !


----------



## sifoto (2 Novembre 2019)

Petite photo du jour 
Canon EOS 700D + 50 ouvert à f4.5, pose 1s


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2019)




----------



## jmtweb (3 Novembre 2019)

J'ai lu les consignes et je préfère jeter l'éponge.


----------



## sifoto (3 Novembre 2019)

NGC 7000, Canon EOS 40D + 85 1.8 à pleine ouverture. Deux images, pauses 25s (9+16s) à 800iso - Stacking Iris






En un peu plus grand 
https://live.staticflickr.com/1874/30264059588_282a5a4b50_h.jpg


----------



## aCLR (3 Novembre 2019)

jmtweb a dit:


> J'ai lu les consignes et je préfère jeter l'éponge.


Je ne vais pas jouer le gars qui cherche du monde pour animer le sujet mais tu as toutes les qualités pour poster une image au bon format par jour. 
Prendre la mouche pour si peu, quel dommage !


----------



## jmtweb (4 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne vais pas jouer le gars qui cherche du monde pour animer le sujet mais tu as toutes les qualités pour poster une image au bon format par jour.
> Prendre la mouche pour si peu, quel dommage !



Bonjour Monsieur le Censeur,

D'une part, je n'ai pas ou plus cet orgueil.
En revanche, j'aime profondément la photo.

D'autre part, à la lecture des consignes, je me suis rendu compte que je ne pouvais pas faire partager mon ressenti à travers les instantanés.
En effet, 300 ko de données ne permettent pas d'offrir une définition ou un format suffisant pour apprécier convenablement le rendu photographique. S'enquiquiner à faire du RAW pour rattraper une multitude de détails et les voir s'envoler suite à une compression extrême ou une réduction conséquente du format dénature sensiblement le rendu final et s'éloigne ainsi de la perception initiale du sujet photographié.

Par ailleurs, Le fait de ne pas pouvoir joindre plusieurs fichiers est également ennuyeux. Si nous prenons comme exemple mes photos supprimées concernant Chartres, il aurait peut être été intéressant pour la personne qui les visualise d'avoir un aperçu du contexte, autrement dit, la cathédrale d'un côté, la ville de l'autre et l'idée suggestive que l'on peut se faire de ce contexte en associant mentalement l'ensemble.
Hélas, avec des conditions aussi drastiques, s'exprimer d'un point de vue "artistique" devient impossible. C'est un peu comme si je désirais découvrir le littoral méditerranéen à vélo et que les règles me contraignent à prendre l'autoroute...

Cordialement.


----------



## jmtweb (4 Novembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Saitis barbipes
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 142515


Superbe macrophotographie qui renforce davantage ma phobie des araignées. Sa tête ressemble à une tourelle de char d'assaut et l'expression "avoir les yeux derrière la tête" prend tout son sens. Même "Alien le huitième passager" peut aller se rhabiller tant cette créature est flippante.


----------



## sifoto (4 Novembre 2019)

Merci 
Les araignées sont des créatures fascinantes, mal aimées, elles sont timides et pour la plupart inoffensives pour l'homme 
Une autre espèce que j'aime beaucoup (Carrhotus xanthogramma (femelle)), une véritable petite peluche !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2019)

jmtweb a dit:


> En effet, 300 ko de données ne permettent pas d'offrir une définition ou un format suffisant pour apprécier convenablement le rendu photographique


*jmtweb* Pour s'affranchir des contraintes de Postez vos plus beaux instants, je te conseille d'aller voir En attendant de se revoir sur le Portfolio


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Novembre 2019)

Sinon, tu peux aussi poster un lien en plus de la photo


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux aussi poster un lien en plus de la photo


Voire poster une photo comprimée + un lien vers un flickr complet et full def, et un petit commentaire sur ce qu'on y verra en plus.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2019)

Lac du Verdon ce WE, pano avec mon téléphone pourri...



​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2019)




----------



## PJG (4 Novembre 2019)

Camouflage.


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2019)

jmtweb a dit:


> Bonjour Monsieur le Censeur,
> 
> D'une part, je n'ai pas ou plus cet orgueil.
> En revanche, j'aime profondément la photo.
> ...


Ça faisait longtemps qu'un _newbie_ n'était pas parti en croisade contre les consignes du portfolio et vous voilà, ton ressenti et toi !

Si tu penses voir de la censure dans mon nettoyage, tu te trompes. La censure est autrement plus arbitraire que mon acte de modération visant à supprimer les messages hors-consignes.

Si tu penses dénaturer ton travail en le conformant aux consignes, tu te trompes. Le format et le poids imposé sont amplement suffisant pour partager une image. C'est une lubie égotique de croire à la multiplication les pixels et à l'agrandissement sans limite pour permettre une meilleure perception des images.

Hier je pensais que tu avais toutes les qualités pour poster dans les clous, je me trompais. Merci d'être passé.


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Voire poster une photo comprimée + un lien vers un flickr complet et full def, et un petit commentaire sur ce qu'on y verra en plus.


Exact !
Ou faire une composition en une photo si c'est le point de vue désiré


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Exact !
> Ou faire une composition en une photo si c'est le point de vue désiré


Ne dépensez pas votre énergie inutilement ... Il s'est envolé .


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2019)

voilà où cela mène de suivre les consignes !​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2019)

Elle va marcher beaucoup moins bien


----------



## sifoto (5 Novembre 2019)

Le côté obscur de la force !


----------



## pouppinou (6 Novembre 2019)

*COUCHE D'AUTOMNE




*​


----------



## sifoto (6 Novembre 2019)

Le côté obscur de la force II


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Le côté obscur de la force II


... te force à poster avant que 24 heures soient passées


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2019)




----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ... te force à poster avant que 24 heures soient passées


…et annonce le début d'une chose dérogeant aux consignes : une série !


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2019)

C'est bizarre, lui il a le droit de poster sans respecter les consignes.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> …et annonce le début d'une chose dérogeant aux consignes : une série !


Donne-lui le lien vers "En attendant..."


----------



## sifoto (6 Novembre 2019)

Oh pinaise !!! Mea culpa !


----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est bizarre, lui il a le droit de poster sans respecter les consignes.


En général, je dégaine mon bouton « supprimer » à partir de la troisième image alors camembert !


Toum'aï a dit:


> Donne-lui le lien vers "En attendant..."


C'est ce que je me suis dis après avoir posté. _Mais pourquoi n'as-tu pas donné le lien vers le sujet sans consignes ?! Ou plus simplement, pourquoi n'as-tu pas déplacé ce message dans le sujet sans consignes ?!_ Et tu sais quoi, *Toum'*, au lieu de répondre à ces questions, je suis passé à autre chose. C'est dire si je fais du zèle…


sifoto a dit:


> Oh pinaise !!! Mea culpa !


Donc *sifoto*, si tu ne l'as pas déjà trouvé par toi-même, voici le lien vers un sujet sans consignes. C'est une annexe du portfolio créée tout spécialement pour répondre au pulsions de partage tout azimut.


----------



## litobar71 (7 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2019)




----------



## boninmi (8 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vaison la Romaine ?​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2019)

Uzès


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2019)

Tu aurais pu pousser vers Alès.


----------



## sifoto (8 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc *sifoto*, si tu ne l'as pas déjà trouvé par toi-même, voici le lien vers un sujet sans consignes. C'est une annexe du portfolio créée tout spécialement pour répondre au pulsions de partage tout azimut.



Merci pour le lien 

Donc pour changer de registre, petite balade du côté de Andromède 

M31 - EOS 40D + 85 1.8 à pleine ouverture - 800 iso - Pause 264s (22 x 12s) Stacking Iris






En un peu plus grand 

https://live.staticflickr.com/4885/30738663027_43a7138c64_h.jpg


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2019)

​


----------



## boninmi (9 Novembre 2019)

Les poussins d'hiver


----------



## PJG (9 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2019)

Lons Le Saunier


----------



## litobar71 (10 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> Bateau cassé


Céou ?


----------



## litobar71 (10 Novembre 2019)

kamchatka


----------



## sifoto (10 Novembre 2019)

Concentration


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2019)

Machine à vapeur





Distillerie Damoiseau​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (11 Novembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (12 Novembre 2019)

L'hiver arrive


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2019)

C'est ou ?


----------



## litobar71 (12 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ou ?


à coté du 39, le 38 sûrement, je reconnais la texture des flocons.


----------



## pouppinou (13 Novembre 2019)

*Vrai et faux  PeeTweet*

*



*​


----------



## asticotboy (13 Novembre 2019)

Un matin en arrivant au bureau


----------



## sifoto (13 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ou ?



Grenoble il y a deux ans


----------



## sifoto (13 Novembre 2019)

Après la neige, le soleil


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2019)

Cascade du Hérisson ( Jura)


----------



## Fullcrum (13 Novembre 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (13 Novembre 2019)

L'hiver arrive


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2019)




----------



## asticotboy (15 Novembre 2019)

Cascade du Hérisson ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2019)

Y a série !


----------



## sifoto (15 Novembre 2019)

In the street


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2019)

asticotboy a dit:


> Cascade du Hérisson ?





Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a série !



Yes


----------



## PJG (16 Novembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (16 Novembre 2019)

Manif


----------



## litobar71 (17 Novembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (18 Novembre 2019)

Sympathique rencontre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (19 Novembre 2019)

Drôle de tête


----------



## sifoto (20 Novembre 2019)

Toute une époque


----------



## sifoto (21 Novembre 2019)

Ne pas laisser un appareil sans surveillance !


----------



## litobar71 (21 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (21 Novembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (22 Novembre 2019)

Fashion


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2019)

tirage vécu en live, 48 heures avant les vacances !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Novembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> tirage vécu en live, 48 heures avant les vacances !


Et alors, avais-tu gagné ?

Ma superbe cuisine


----------



## PJG (24 Novembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ma superbe cuisine


Je croyais être sur la rubrique "Postez vos plus beaux instants".


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et alors, avais-tu gagné ?


il suffit de laisser ton pointeur un instant sur cette photo prise avec le Sony Ericsson K750i pour le savoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Je croyais être sur la rubrique "Postez vos plus beaux instants".


Quoi ? Les travaux ne sont pas de beaux instants de notre vie ?
Bon, ok, pas tant que ça 



litobar71 a dit:


> il suffit de laisser ton pointeur un instant sur cette photo prise avec le Sony Ericsson K750i pour le savoir


C'était peut-être le gain max que tu espérais et tu aurais eu moins  Si c'est le vrai gain, bravo à toi


----------



## boninmi (24 Novembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> il suffit de laisser ton pointeur un instant sur cette photo prise avec le Sony Ericsson K750i pour le savoir


Tu partages avec ceux qui t'ont liké ?


----------



## PJG (24 Novembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu partages avec ceux qui t'ont liké ?


Un tirage de 2007, il ne reste plus rien.


----------



## sifoto (24 Novembre 2019)

CPU


----------



## Fullcrum (24 Novembre 2019)




----------



## aCLR (24 Novembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> 775 Ko pour 3000 x 2250 px



On gueule toujours après les nioubes du portfolio qui arrivent avec leurs images hors consignes. Deux trois baffes plus tard, ils rentrent ou pas dans les clous. Mais là, c'est un dinosaure des forums qu'on va devoir rappeler à l'ordre ! On est sur un sujet collectif et pourtant… On s'épuise à répéter les consignes pour chacun ! Pfff…

Mon cher *peyret*, toi qui a connu les modems 56K pour te connecter aux forums macgeneration, je m'étonne que les consignes du portfolio te soit étrangères. Tu as pourtant connu la grande époque des attentes interminables pour afficher des images en 150 Ko de 640,000 px. Ça n'a pas fait _tilt dans ta tête_ quand tu as ajouté cet insecte au partage ?

Une chance pour toi que les temps aient changé ! Ton insecte du genre _musca_ va rejoindre, non pas la longue liste des messages effacés, mais bien le sujet spécialement créé pour ces égarements…


----------



## peyret (25 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> On gueule toujours après les nioubes du portfolio qui arrivent avec leurs images hors consignes. Deux trois baffes plus tard, ils rentrent ou pas dans les clous. Mais là, c'est un dinosaure des forums qu'on va devoir rappeler à l'ordre ! On est sur un sujet collectif et pourtant… On s'épuise à répéter les consignes pour chacun ! Pfff…
> 
> Mon cher *peyret*, toi qui a connu les modems 56K pour te connecter aux forums macgeneration, je m'étonne que les consignes du portfolio te soit étrangères. Tu as pourtant connu la grande époque des attentes interminables pour afficher des images en 150 Ko de 640,000 px. Ça n'a pas fait _tilt dans ta tête_ quand tu as ajouté cet insecte au partage ?
> 
> Une chance pour toi que les temps aient changé ! Ton insecte du genre _musca_ va rejoindre, non pas la longue liste des messages effacés, mais bien le sujet spécialement créé pour ces égarements…



Oups, désolé.... j'ai connu les modems 56K... avec leur bruit de connexion bien caractéristique, ....
Promis je ne recommencerai pas...
D'ailleurs pourquoi l'image n'est pas importée d'office au bon format... comme "miniature".... par exemple ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Un banc pour les géants


----------



## PJG (25 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un banc pour les géants


On ne voit pas la différence avec un banc normal.


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> On ne voit pas la différence avec un banc normal.


C'est le seul banc du Jura


----------



## sifoto (25 Novembre 2019)

Ca bosse dur !


----------



## peyret (25 Novembre 2019)

Bonnes dimensions ce coup-ci ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> D'ailleurs pourquoi l'image n'est pas importée d'office au bon format... comme "miniature".... par exemple ?


Hé hé, la technologie, ou les petites mains qui l'animent, ne font pas tout ! Garder la main sur la compression de ses images c'est essentiel.


peyret a dit:


> Bonnes dimensions ce coup-ci ?


Oui. Tu peux même pousser à 300 Ko pour 800 x 800 px depuis la dernière _màj_ des consignes


----------



## pouppinou (26 Novembre 2019)

*- LE GEAI DES CHÊNES -*
_Toc Toc Toc..._
*- POUPPINOU -*
_Qui c'est ?_
*- LE GEAI DES CHÊNES -*
_Je suis le Geai du chêne, représentant de tous les hôtes à plumes du jardin. C'est pour les étrennes._
*- POUPPINOU -*
_Déjà !? _


----------



## sifoto (26 Novembre 2019)

Soirée Electro


----------



## sifoto (27 Novembre 2019)

Pholcus


----------



## peyret (27 Novembre 2019)

Binoculaire / cristaux (guronsan pas sûr....)


----------



## Fullcrum (27 Novembre 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (28 Novembre 2019)

voulant éviter une *série* tout en carressant dans le sens du poil l'amour d' *aCLR* pour les *rapaces* & leur taille d'ailes primaires, secondaires & de couverture j'ose...révéler l'identité de l'oiseau avant (de bientôt) d'en dévoiler l'envergure, tron de l'air !


----------



## peyret (28 Novembre 2019)

islande


----------



## sifoto (28 Novembre 2019)

T'as de beaux yeux !!!






En un peu plus grand :

https://live.staticflickr.com/935/39729553290_4cdb42cd3c_k.jpg


----------



## aCLR (28 Novembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> voulant éviter une *série*


En postant différentes postures du même sujet, tu t'élances dans une série ! Mais je comprends qu'on ait envie de partager plus d'une image d'un shooting _in vivo_. À toi donc de faire la part des choses et d'espacer dans le temps ces partages de rapace en vol pour éviter de nous lasser, moi le premier hé hé.


----------



## peyret (29 Novembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (29 Novembre 2019)

C'est haut !


----------



## sifoto (30 Novembre 2019)

Panorpa communis prête à bondir sur sa proie


----------



## Fullcrum (30 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Panorpa communis prête à bondir sur sa proie


Les communis, une espèce en voie de disparition, alors qu'il y a encore quelques années il y en avait PARTOUT !  
Les nationalis les ont remplacé


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2019)

mékilécon


----------



## litobar71 (1 Décembre 2019)

sûr, il mériterait de servir de repas à mon odontocète apprivoisé !


----------



## peyret (1 Décembre 2019)

Cristaux encore !


----------



## sifoto (1 Décembre 2019)

Tu penses trop !


----------



## sifoto (2 Décembre 2019)

Jouer avec de vielles babasses


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> jouer avec de vielles babasses


 24 h entre chaque post


----------



## sifoto (2 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 24 h entre chaque post



c'est pas dit 24 h à la minute près, c'est dit "La règle immuable pour publier une image est : UNE photo par jour et par membre."


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2019)

Moi j'dis ça, t'en parle au modo... Y en a eu d'autres qui ont pris à 2 heures près...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y en a eu d'autres qui ont pris à 2 heures près...


Quand je dis ont pris, c'est simplement une petite secousse? au pire déplacé vers En attendant de se revoir


----------



## litobar71 (2 Décembre 2019)

je poste la photo du modo, en train de réfléchir tranquillos à sa réprimande pas piquée des vers envers sifoto !


----------



## aCLR (2 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> c'est pas dit 24 h à la minute près, c'est dit "La règle immuable pour publier une image est : UNE photo par jour et par membre."


Nan, ça n'est pas dit mais c'est tout comme ! Un jour dure 24 heures donc il est préférable de laisser, au minimum, ce laps de temps entre deux partages. Merci ^_^


----------



## sifoto (2 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, ça n'est pas dit mais c'est tout comme ! Un jour dure 24 heures donc il est préférable de laisser, au minimum, ce laps de temps entre deux partages. Merci ^_^



Ok c'est noté, désole pour le post de tout à l'heure


----------



## pouppinou (2 Décembre 2019)

Par chez moi aussi il y a des rapaces...
Mais pas du même genre, ça serait plutôt rapace glouton


----------



## aCLR (3 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Ok c'est noté, désole pour le post de tout à l'heure


Ne sois pas désolé, on s'est tous fait taper sur les doigts à cause de ces histoires de consignes. Tu vois une brèche et tu l'exploites à ton service, partager tes images. Mes aides de camps, hé hé, et moi-même ne faisons que clarifier la chose.
Ceci dit, c'est tout autant barbant de se faire rappeler à l'ordre que de rappeler à l'ordre mais les consignes, c'est les consignes…


----------



## boninmi (3 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> ... mais les consignes, c'est les consignes…


... et il éteignit son réverbère.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (4 Décembre 2019)

Changer de peau pour grandir


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2019)

@*sifoto *

Vos photos sont superbes et magnifique  ,

Ne devriez vous pas poster

ici ? 

Plutôt que sur ce topic , car quand je lis le topic n°1  , je doute que vos photos soient faites avec un smartphone ou appareil photo bas de gamme 





__





						Postez vos plus beaux instants
					

Parce que des fois, on n'a pas d'appareil photo sous la main. Trop occupé qu'on est à chercher le nord sur l'écran de nos smartphones. Et lorsqu'on relève la tête, ce qu'on a sous les yeux se révèle à nous. Du coup, clic clac kodak — ou push slide clic la bonne app — on immortalise ces instants...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Changer de peau pour grandir


On dirait une araignée en or qui décide d'être en or et platine. C'est quoi cette araignée de luxe ?


----------



## Iguana7 (5 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Changer de peau pour grandir
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 146669


Bonjour

Photo magnifique. Dans quelle condition a t'elle été prise et avec quel appareil ? Suis curieux =D


----------



## sifoto (5 Décembre 2019)

@Jura39 merci pour le lien, c'est en effet un lieu plus approprié étant donné que les photos ne sont en effet pas réalisées avec un téléphone 

Pour les infos sur l'image, c'est une Pseudeuophrys sp juvénile, elle est encore brillante car son squelette externe est encore mou (c'est un moment ou elle est très vulnérable car elle ne peut pas se déplacer facilement). Cette image a été prise avec un 40D et un 35-80 modifié qui permet un rapport 2:1


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2019)

Tchou tchou, vla le train !! (petit test avec le brouillard)
!


----------



## litobar71 (7 Décembre 2019)

contributeurs entraide MacGé


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2019)

yeah, ça penche comee au bon vieux temps de pvpbpppbbvp


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (9 Décembre 2019)

je dis ATTENTION ! (facétie on)


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2019)

Ce plus bel instant n'est pas pour moi...





Photo prise sur un marché de Noël​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2019)

Il habite en Haute-Savoie Louis la brocante ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (19 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)




----------



## litobar71 (20 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Fullcrum (22 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Décembre 2019)

Était-ce de la glace ?


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2019)

Wouii, au chocolat


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Je confirme , en haut c'est de la glace


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Petite journée de ski sous le soleil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2019)

10s après tu fais tomber ton appareil et tu peux alors


----------



## peyret (30 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> 10s après tu fais tomber ton appareil et tu peux alors..... *en acheter un autre*


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Fullcrum (6 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2020)




----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

y-z'ont des bittes en paille en form' d'bouchon
vive les Mâcon !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

La photo d'origine est bien plus grande (j'ai réduit à 800px max)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Janvier 2020)

ne pas tomber, ne pas tomber


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2020)

Elle est où la fève ?



​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Fullcrum (20 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

@*Fullcrum *
C'est beau le Jura


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2020)




----------



## ScapO (26 Janvier 2020)

J'ai perdu la tête


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

@*Himeji*
Sympa le gateau 
mais le vomi , bon c'est pas le top


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Janvier 2020)

Mr Louis Pasteur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Himeji*
> Sympa le gateau
> mais le vomi , bon c'est pas le top



Tu connais beaucoup de vomis qui font cet effet-là ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2020)

@*Himeji *
Je suis mème prêt a gouter


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu connais beaucoup de vomis qui font cet effet-là ?


Non, mais je connais le thé japonais, et il me donne envie de vomir. Testé une fois, rejeté définitivement.
Par contre les cannelés...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu connais beaucoup de vomis


Moi qui croyais que c'était du pipi...


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2020)

Tu pisses vert ? Faut arrêter les substances illicites


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu pisses vert ? Faut arrêter les substances illicites



Ha bon, pourquoi ?



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que c'était du pipi...



Ce n’est pas du pipi mais ça fait pisser, comme tous les thés.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

La descente sur Genève ce matin


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2020)

S'il n'y avait cette pétouille de flare au milieu, oui, celle-ci aurait pu être postée aux cimaises... 
Mais ça se retouche une pétouille


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

@Toum'aï 
Photo corrigé et déposée aux cimaises


----------



## Fullcrum (30 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

@Toum'aï 

tu corrige comment ce point vert avec un mac?
J’y arrive avec l’iPhone grace a une application 
Mais pour le mac ?? Je sais pas faire 
Merci de ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Photo corrigée et déposée aux cimaises



- on dit : "accrochée" au cimaises (pour une œuvre de maître) et "déposée" sur le paillasson (pour une œuvre de chat)​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - on dit : "accrochée" au cimaises (pour une œuvre de maître) et "déposée" sur le paillasson (pour une œuvre de chat)​


Je ne suis même pas maître de mon paillasson
Les chats du quartier ayant pris le contrôle pour sa belle corde


----------



## Fullcrum (30 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - on dit : "accrochée" au cimaises (pour une œuvre de maître) et "déposée" sur le paillasson (pour une œuvre de chat)


Oui Maître Capello


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> tu corriges comment ce point vert avec un mac?


Ouais bon, c'est pas avec un Mac, juste une application de retouche photo 


macomaniac a dit:


> on dit : "accrochée" aux cimaises


Glups


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> tu corrige comment ce point vert avec un mac?


Un coup de photoshop   
​Un petit plaisir ce midi


----------



## pouppinou (1 Février 2020)

_Tant qu'à rester dans le culinaire (pré-cuisine)..._

*FAISAN*
( Honneur à Madame )




​


Jura39 a dit:


> @Toum'aï
> tu corrige comment ce point vert avec un mac?
> J’y arrive avec l’iPhone grace a une application
> Mais pour le mac ?? Je sais pas faire
> Merci de ton aide



J'ai l'impression que personne ne connais vraiment/réellement Photos en fait.
Je suis toujours étonné d'aller chercher des solutions basiques dans un logiciel pro qui demande un abonnement à tarif... Pro.
*Photos* > *Modifier* > _onglet_ ⟶ *Ajuster *> *Retoucher : sélectionner l'outil* (un clic sur le flare et basta)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que personne ne connais vraiment/réellement Photos en fait.
> Je suis toujours étonné d'aller chercher des solutions basiques dans un logiciel pro qui demande un abonnement à tarif... Pro.
> *Photos* > *Modifier* > _onglet_ ⟶ *Ajuster *> *Retoucher : sélectionner l'outil* (un clic sur le flare et basta)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Février 2020)

Une belle oeuvre d'art  ... dont la poussière doit être difficile à enlever


----------



## pouppinou (4 Février 2020)

*FAISAN*
( Honneur à Monsieur )





_... une parure HDR naturelle ce cher Monsieur_ ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Février 2020)

J'offre le Thé ...


----------



## pouppinou (6 Février 2020)

*HISTOIRE DE FAISAN FAISANT*
( Monsieur faisant la cour à Madame faisan )






_A l'attention de Monseigneur @aCLR. Ce n'est pas une suite mais un triptyque, nuance "HDR" !
Ce triptyque restera triptyque car aucune descendance n'a été observée  ... jusqu'à aujourd'hui _​


----------



## aCLR (6 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> "HDR" !


C'est la moins _faisandée_ des trois…


----------



## aCLR (9 Février 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Oui Maître Capello


Quitte à tenter de le mettre en boîte notre maniaque des mots, il faut mieux comparer son épithète à la prose d'un Choron – en moins cochon – ou d'un Desproges – en moins vache – au lieu d'un Capello… 


PPF

Voici l'un de mes plus récents _plus bel instant_.





Dahle 561 sur Intimus RC 3941 - 2019​
J'avais besoin de gagner en surface sur mon plateau encombré d'outils. J'ai donc déporté la cisaille en bordure de celui-ci. Et grâce à un ingénieux système dépliable, la cisaille repose maintenant au-dessus du massicot. En plus de gagner de la place, les rognures tombent maintenant directement dans la corbeille accolée au massicot. Et comme un petit bonheur n'arrive jamais seul, me voilà avec une _superposition_ à la Bertrand Lavier. :love: :xsury: :wunderbar:


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

@aCRL
Elle est superbe cette machine , pas de photo de l'ensemble ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> pas de photo de l'ensemble ?


L'imbrication des outils et procédés de création est telle que cela empêche les prises de vues d'ensemble. Il te faut faire du google_images sur les références des instruments de coupe pour avoir une vue générale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Février 2020)

[...] Juste une illusion [...]


----------



## Fullcrum (11 Février 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2020)

Kourou



​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2020)

À l'école maternelle les enfants apprennent comment nous sommes faits... 





​


----------



## Fullcrum (20 Février 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2020)

Barrage de Vouglans


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (22 Février 2020)




----------



## yopaille (22 Février 2020)

Pourquoi ma photo a été supprimée ?

*Message édité par la modération*

*Parce qu'elle ne respectait pas les consignes de partage des images en vigueur sur le portfolio.*


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

Baume les Messieurs (Jura)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Les pertes de l'ain


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Février 2020)




----------



## PJG (27 Février 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (27 Février 2020)

[...] Illusion_bis [...]


----------



## flotow (28 Février 2020)

​


----------



## Romuald (29 Février 2020)

flotow a dit:


> très jolie photo​


Très jolie, oui, mais j'aurai essayé l'inverse (avec moins de bokeh pour que les tasses ne soient pas trop floues) : un café en terrasse c'est un bel instant, mais un café en terrasse avec une superbe vue, c'est un superbe instant.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Février 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Tasses de café


Comme dit *Romuald *le bokeh est trop fort (voir ma série de mousses en terrasse en 2017 malheureusement mangée par hostingpics.net qui a disparu).
En re-voilà une...


​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

Une petite mousse aussi pour moi


----------



## flotow (29 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Très jolie, oui, mais j'aurai essayé l'inverse (avec moins de bokeh pour que les tasses ne soient pas trop floues) : un café en terrasse c'est un bel instant, mais un café en terrasse avec une superbe vue, c'est un superbe instant.





Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme dit *Romuald *le bokeh est trop fort (voir ma série de mousses en terrasse en 2017 malheureusement mangée par hostingpics.net qui a disparu).
> En re-voilà une...​


Il n'y a pas grand chose derriere, et rien de près.
L'angle est un peu différent, mais c'est ça avec ce motif.
J'ai bien le bokeh, et je n'ai pas trop l'occasion d'en faire... 
Avec un bokeh inversé, ça donne ça (mais pas possible de jour).
D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas une terrasse, mais un table devant une fenêtre en hauteur.

Et pour la bière :



​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2020)




----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2020)

La Reserva Bosque Nuboso Santa Elena, Monteverde
Il est frais mon bokeh !​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Il est frais mon bokeh !


Oui, mais il rend sourd...


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Il est frais mon bokeh !


/Mode pinaille
stricto sensu ce n'est pas du bokeh mais du bête flou, le bokeh se définissant comme du flou destiné à mettre le sujet en valeur. Iléou le sujet ? 
/mode


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2020)

Oui, du flou qui se fait entendre


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> /Mode pinaille
> stricto sensu ce n'est pas du bokeh mais du bête flou, le bokeh se définissant comme du flou destiné à mettre le sujet en valeur. Iléou le sujet ?
> /mode


J'attends le recadrage d'aCLR et je vous explique tout


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, du flou qui se fait entendre


ploc ploc ploc
plocplocploclplc....


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> ploc ploc ploc
> plocplocploclplc....


Du bruit quoi...


----------



## PJG (3 Mars 2020)




----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> J'attends le recadrage d'aCLR et je vous explique tout


Laisse donc causer ces _jamais contents_ !
Les recadrer ne servirait à rien…


----------



## PJG (5 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Mars 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (7 Mars 2020)




----------



## PJG (7 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

Cascades du Hérisson ( Jura )


----------



## peyret (8 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mars 2020)

Quand tu pleures de ne pas avoir ton appareil photo sur toi


----------



## PJG (9 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (9 Mars 2020)

*HISTOIRE DE LUMIÈRE*
_Extérieure, elle devient intérieure..._


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2020)

covid-19 inside


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Lac de Chalain ( Jura ) Dimanche 8 Mars 2020


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Mars 2020)

Je peins! Tu peins? ... Nous peignons ... 





​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (11 Mars 2020)

le Jura du 39 a une montre qui avance d'une heure bien tassée, capédédiou !
illico je porte le pet, non mais sans blague


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2020)

Posté une heure trop tôt


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> e Jura du 39 a une montre qui avance d'une heure bien tassée, capédédiou !
> illico je porte le pet, non mais sans blague


Un achemineur d'huitres qui écrit en vert ? !!!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un achemineur d'huitres qui écrit en vert ? !!!


Couleur reservée à la modération


----------



## ScapO (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2020)

Un vieux modèle 



​


----------



## Fullcrum (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (12 Mars 2020)

Des mots qui traînent ... Ben alors!




​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

@*Diablo76*
C'est ou ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Diablo76*
> C'est ou ?


Dans la Sarthe


----------



## ScapO (14 Mars 2020)

I'm watching you.


----------



## pouppinou (15 Mars 2020)

*BOUBOULE
LE ROUGEGORGE*






_Du coup je lui ai dit que je le mettais au régime... et __il a pas aimé_ ​


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Dans la Sarthe


Dans le vide internet plutôt !

Tu es prié de respecter les consignes de partage des images suivantes : 800 x 800 px et 300 Ko maximum. À cela s'ajoute un délai de 24 heures entre deux messages images. Merci


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2020)

Himeji ! C'est vrai qu'il n'a pas été voter, il a profité du solieil


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Himeji ! C'est vrai qu'il n'a pas été voter, il a profité du solieil



Impossible que ce soit moi. J’ai le vertige.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2020)

Hitchcockien !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Hitchcockien !


Clair-obscur des paravents intimistes !


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mars 2020)

*TEQUILA !*​​_*C*loitrez-moi à demeure si il vous en plait !_​_*O*uvrant terrasse et mille et un plaisirs subtils,_​_*V*aines restrictions en cet âtre fertile,_​_*l*maginaire, terre des douces libertés,_​_*D*e restriction je ne saurai piétiner._​_*[19]*_​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2020)




----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

@Findor Merci de respecter les consignes du portfolio pour le partage de tes images. Merci également de poster tes images dans les sujets thématiques correspondants. Je fais une intolérance aïgue – pour ne pas dire sévère – aux images des compagnons du quotidien vautrés hors du panier !

@les_autres Merci de vos interventions – déplacées pour la bonne lisibilité du sujet 

Cela dit, confinement total ou pas, les consignes ne changent pas.

C'est UNE image par 24H et pis c'est tout !

Merci.

…………

Ceci étant, vous avez toujours la possibilité de poster _n_ images dans le sujet créé pour ça !


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (16 Mars 2020)

Alors non pas dans le vide internet puisque ce village existe ( j’ai bien respecté les 24 h ..)
C’est dans la Sarthe un petit village qui se nomme Fresnay-sur-Sarthe hé hé hé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mars 2020)

J'espère pouvoir sortir à la bonne période pour refaire des photos comme celle-ci


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

Chez moi c'est le romarin qui est en fleur. Par contre ça ne bourdonne pas des masses autour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mars 2020)

C'est une vielle photo prise en mai


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

De la robe haute couture dans les bois du Jura


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2020)

J'invente un nouveau concept le plus bel instant de concert, photo avec du son...





& en musique…​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'invente un nouveau concept


Je vais prendre le temps de réfléchir à cette présentation…

_Le container vidéo est-il pertinent ? L'effet de "double image" ne va-t-il pas réveiller chez les autres un désir de double posts ? Vais-je écouter ce qui transpire dans l'image ? Etc. _

………………

Réflexion faite, tu n'as rien inventé mon toum', ha ha ha ! D'autres avant toi ont usé du lien musical pour sonoriser leurs images. Le container va donc se transformer en un lien qui donnera, ou pas, l'envie au regardeur de devenir également auditeur ! 

………………

Mais j'y pense, en insérant ta vidéo, tu as dû remarquer que la balise media accepte aussi les sites de streaming musical…


----------



## PJG (19 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2020)

Polecats​


----------



## PJG (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2020)

Bad Brains Le Havre​


----------



## PJG (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2020)

Pas mal ta maison de campagne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2020)

Le château de Chenonceau, je le vois toujours de l'autre côté.
On dirait que les pieds ne sont pas sur l'eau mais sur le muret


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Je vois un attroupement , pas très légal il me semble


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Mars 2020)

Suis-je au bon endroit ?!? Non lo so affatto... Oups!




​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2020)

City Kids Le Havre​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

@*Toum'aï *
C'est pas trop "serie" tes photos ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2020)

Ça serait série si tout était pareil, là tout est différent, pas le même concert, pas le même groupe...
Peut-être le noir et blanc, (je pleure on Olympus OM2 SP).
Ça fait moins série que mes binouzes en terrasse, et encore, jamais la même bière et jamais la même terrasse...
Par contre tes cascades et tes sapins jurassiens ça pourrait faire série...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Ah ,moi je trouve que c'est assez serie 
           #2 120          
           #2 112          
           #2 109          
           #2 104


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2020)

J'ai exposé mes arguments et tu me sors une liste...
En période de confinement, je te le dis calmement, mais sincèrement :
Tu me broutes !


----------



## PJG (22 Mars 2020)

Il faudrait déjà changer le nom de la rubrique.
Moi je propose: " *Postez vos plus beaux instants de 2020" *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

@Jura39 et @Toum'aï : pour vous mettre d'accord, si Toum'aï arrête ses séries de photo de concert/portrait en noir et blanc, Jura39 arrête ses photos de paysages/nature en couleur   

Allez, je vous met au défi de poster votre prochaine photo dans le thème habituel de l'autre


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça fait moins série que mes binouzes en terrasse, et encore, jamais la même bière et jamais la même terrasse...



Comme disait Héraclite : on ne touche jamais deux fois le fond de la même bière.​


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme disait Héraclite : on ne touche jamais deux fois le fond de la même bière.​


Et l'eau ne tombe jamais deux fois de la même cascade a-t-il conclu


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Allez, je vous met au défi de poster votre prochaine photo dans le thème habituel de l'autre


J'ai fait 5 saisons d'hiver à Montgenèvre, alors des mélèzes j'en ai plein... Toujours avec mon Olympus... 
À demain 
Je vous dit pas la photothèque à explorer...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Toum'aï *
> C'est pas trop "serie" tes photos ?


Je répondrais comme toum' 


Toum'aï a dit:


> tes cascades et tes sapins jurassiens ça pourrait faire série...



Donc un partout la balle au centre… On se calme et tout ira bien. Merci


----------



## PJG (22 Mars 2020)

Bon, ben moi, je vais donc arrêter mes photos de neige.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai exposé mes arguments et tu me sors une liste...
> En période de confinement, je te le dis calmement, mais sincèrement :
> Tu me broutes !


Tu cherche , tu trouve   
Mais c'est des broutilles en effet 
Comme le dit aCLR , la balle au centre et dans le calme


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

@*ecatomb *

C'est ou cette photo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

C'est le château de Vincennes (d'un angle différent)


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu cherche , tu trouve
> Mais c'est des broutilles en effet
> Comme le dit aCLR , la balle au centre et dans le calme


Comme disait mon gourou, _c'est celui qui dit qui y est !_

En clair Juju, tu lui reproches de poster des images en série sur une thématique donnée. Il te répond d'un renvoi vers un de tes thèmes tout aussi récurrent. Pas découragé de la justesse de la remarque, tu repars à la charge. Il esquive et te botte le train. Techniquement, il menait au score. Mais bon prince, je t'accorde le bénéfice du doute et conclus au match nul.

Et comme si cette demi-victoire ne te suffisait pas, t'es revenu passer une couche. Non mais je rêve, on nage en pleine cour de récréation d'un coup !

Alors ouais, il faut vraiment que tu te calmes aussi mon Juju. Nous n'avons pas encore franchi le cap d'une semaine de confinement et déjà vous montez dans les tours pour une peccadille. Ça réveille les copains, ça fout le brin et l'objet essentiel à la vie de ce sujet passe à la trappe…

Les prévisionnistes tablent sur quatre semaines d'isolement plus ou moins stricte. je n'ose pas imaginer la gueule du portfolio dans huit jours au train où vous allez. Alors molo sur la mousse mes chéris, personne ne veut voir ce lieu fermer.

Je vous dis ça en mode détente du dimanche soir, hein, la vraie _télémodération_ ne reprend que demain, hin hin hin.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2020)

À la première neige, cette jeune vipère se dépêche lentement pour aller s'enterrer





Sous la neige, quelques aiguilles de mélèzes...​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme disait mon gourou, _c'est celui qui dit qui y est !_
> 
> En clair Juju, tu lui reproches de poster des images en série sur une thématique donnée. Il te répond d'un renvoi vers un de tes thèmes tout aussi récurrent. Pas découragé de la justesse de la remarque, tu repars à la charge. Il esquive et te botte le train. Techniquement, il menait au score. Mais bon prince, je t'accorde le bénéfice du doute et conclus au match nul.
> 
> ...


Salut aCRL
Regarde mon MP et celui d'Anthony


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Mars 2020)

En ce moment, une occupation c'est de faire un peu de lecture


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme disait mon gourou, _c'est celui qui dit qui y est !_
> 
> En clair Juju, tu lui reproches de poster des images en série sur une thématique donnée. Il te répond d'un renvoi vers un de tes thèmes tout aussi récurrent. Pas découragé de la justesse de la remarque, tu repars à la charge. Il esquive et te botte le train. Techniquement, il menait au score. Mais bon prince, je t'accorde le bénéfice du doute et conclus au match nul.
> 
> ...


@*aCLR*
Regarde mon MP et celui d'Anthony


----------



## PJG (23 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @aCRL
> Regarde mon MP et celui d'Anthony


Bon, ben, on va vous laisser entre vous.


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Bon, ben, on va vous laisser entre vous.


T'as raison !

*Jura39 ayant demandé un arbitrage vidéo, je ferme en attendant de comprendre ce qu'il peut encore ajouter sur le sujet…*


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

*Depuis un moment j'y songeais, mais les événements récents ont accéléré la maturation.*

*Ainsi, pour éviter toute propagation de "pathos-gêne", nous continuerons cette étonnante pratique de l'instantanéité dans une nouvelle version du PVPBI.*
*Par ici la V.2*

*Par contre, vous serez prié d'utiliser la fonction signaler lorsque vous jugerez un message en dehors des consignes. Tenez-vous en au bouton signaler. Inutile de répondre directement dans le sujet, cela évitera bien des tracas, bla-bla et gloubi-boulga.
Dans le cas contraire, le gendarme jouera du bâton sur vos bambous !*

**


----------

